# الموسوعة العالمية للشعر العربي



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

* بداية عن شعراء الشعر الفصيح*

* نبذة حول الشاعر: محمود درويش*​ 



*




* ​ 
محمود درويش الابن الثاني لعائلة تتكون من خمسة ابناء وثلاث بنات ، ولد عام 1941 في قرية البروة ( قرية فلسطينية مدمرة ، يقوم مكانها اليوم قرية احيهود ، تقع 12.5 كم شرق ساحل سهل عكا) ، وفي عام 1948 لجأ الى لبنان وهو في السابعة من عمره وبقي هناك عام واحد ، عاد بعدها متسللا الى فلسطين وبقي في قرية دير الاسد (شمال بلدة مجد كروم في الجليل) لفترة قصيرة استقر بعدها في قرية الجديدة (شمال غرب قريته الام -البروة-). ​ 
تعليمه: 
اكمل تعليمه الابتدائي بعد عودته من لبنان في مدرسة دير الاسد متخفيا ، فقد كان تخشى ان يتعرض للنفي من جديد اذا كشف امر تسلله ، وعاش تلك الفترة محروما من الجنسية ، اما تعليمه الثانوي فتلقاه في قرية كفر ياسيف (2 كم شمالي الجديدة). ​ 
حياته: 
انضم محمود درويش الى الحزب الشيوعي في اسرائيل ، وبعد انهائه تعليمه الثانوي ، كانت حياته عبارة عن كتابة للشعر والمقالات في الجرائد مثل "الاتحاد" والمجلات مثل "الجديد" التي اصبح فيما بعد مشرفا على تحريرها ، وكلاهما تابعتان للحزب الشيوعي ، كما اشترك في تحرير جريدة الفجر . ​ 
لم يسلم من مضايقات الاحتلال ، حيث اعتقل اكثر من مرّة منذ العام 1961 بتهم تتعلق باقواله ونشاطاته السياسية ، حتى عام 1972 حيث نزح الى مصر وانتقل بعدها الى لبنان حيث عمل في مؤسسات النشر والدراسات التابعة لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ، وقد استقال محمود درويش من اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الحتجاجا على اتفاق اوسلو. ​ 
شغل منصب رئيس رابطة الكتاب والصحفيين الفلسطينيين وحرر في مجلة الكرمل ، واقام في باريس قبل عودته الى وطنه حيث انه دخل الى اسرائيل بتصريح لزيارة امه ، وفي فترة وجوده هناك قدم بعض اعضاء الكنيست الاسرائيلي العرب واليهود اقتراحا بالسماح له بالبقاء في وطنه ، وقد سمح له بذلك. ​ 
وحصل محمود درويش على عدد من الجوائز منها: 
جائزة لوتس عام 1969. 
جائزة البحر المتوسط عام 1980. 
درع الثورة الفلسطينية عام 1981. 
لوحة اوروبا للشعر عام 1981. 
جائزة ابن سينا في الاتحاد السوفيتي عام 1982. 
جائزة لينين في الاتحاد السوفييتي عام 1983. ​ 
شعره: 
يُعد محمود درويش شاعر المقاومة الفلسطينة ، ومر شعره بعدة مراحل . ​ 
بعض مؤلفاته: 
عصافير بلا اجنحة (شعر). 
اوراق الزيتون (شعر). 
عاشق من فلسطين (شعر). 
آخر الليل (شعر). 
مطر ناعم في خريف بعيد (شعر). 
يوميات الحزن العادي (خواطر وقصص). 
يوميات جرح فلسطيني (شعر). 
حبيبتي تنهض من نومها (شعر). 
محاولة رقم 7 (شعر). 
احبك أو لا احبك (شعر). 
مديح الظل العالي (شعر). 
هي اغنية ... هي اغنية (شعر). 
لا تعتذر عما فعلت (شعر). 
عرائس. 
العصافير تموت في الجليل. 
تلك صوتها وهذا انتحار العاشق. 
حصار لمدائح البحر (شعر). 
شيء عن الوطن (شعر). 
وداعا ايها الحرب وداعا ايها السلم (مقالات). ​ 

http://www.adab.com/modules.php?name=Sh3er&doWhat=ssd&shid=334​ 
يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: غازي القصيبي*​ 



*



* 

الاسم : غازي بن عبدالرحمن القصيبس 
تاريخ الميلاد : 1359 هـ - 1940 م 
مكان الميلاد : الأحساء – السعودية 
الحالة الاجتماعية : أب لأربعة سهيل وويارا وفهد ونجاد ​ 
• بكالوريوس قانون - كلية الحقوق – جامعة القاهرة 1381 هـ - 1961 م 
• ماجستير علاقات دولية – جامعة جنوب كاليفورونيا 1384 هـ - 1964م 
• دكتوراه القانون الدولي – جامعة لندن 1390 هـ - 1970 م ​ 
المناصب التي تولاها:- 
• أستاذ مشارك في كلية التجارة بجامعة الملك سعود في الرياض 1358هـ 
• عمل مستشار قانوني في مكاتب استشارية وفي وزارة الدفاع والطيران ووزارة المالية ومعهد الإدارة العامة 
• عميد كلية التجارة بجامعة الملك سعود 1391هـ• مدير المؤسسة العامة للسكك الحديدية 1393 هـ. 
• وزير الصناعة والكهرباء 1396 هـ. 
• وزير الصحة 1402هـ 
• سفير المملكة في مملكة البحرين 1404 هـ. 
• سفير المملكة في المملكة المتحدة 1412هـ. • وزير المياه والكهرباء 1423هـ. 
• وزير العمل 1425هـ ​ 

المؤلفات: 
في الشعر: 
-ورود على ضفائر سناء : ديوان شعر. 
-للشهداء : ديوان شعر. 
-الأشج: ديوان شعر. 
-سلمى : ديوان شعر. 
-قراءة في وجه لندن:ديوان شعر. 
-يا فدى ناظريك: ديوان شعر. 
-واللون عن الأوراد: ديوان شعر. 
-سحيم : ملحمة شعرية. 
-الإلمام بغزل الفقهاء الأعلام: مختارات شعرية. 
-بيت :مختارات شعرية -في خيمة شاعر(1+2): مختارات من الشعر العربي. ​ 
الروايات: 
العصفورية : رواية . 
شقة الحرية :رواية (( صورت مسلسل تلفزيوني)). 
رجل جاء وذهب : رواية. 
سلمى: رواية. 
حكاية حب: رواية. 
سبعة:رواية. 
سعادة السفير: رواية سياسية. 
العودة سائحاً إلى كاليفورونيا:رواية. 
هما: حكاية الرجل والمراءة. ​ 
كتب ومؤلفات متنوعة: 
الأسطورة : يتكلم عن أميرة ويلز ديانا. 
التنمية ( الأسئلة الكبرى):مواضيع التنمية السعودية. 
ثورة في السنة النبوية: تعمق لدراسة السنة النبوية. 
الخليج يتحدث شعراً ونثراً: سير أعلام من الخليج العربي. 
أبو شلاخ البرمائي: إبحار في عالم متنوع. 
دنسكو: عن ترشحه لمنظمة اليونسكو. 
حياة في الإدارة : سيرة عملية. 
العولمة والهوية الوطنية : محاضرات مجمعة عن العولمة. 
أمريكا والسعودية، حملة إعلامية أم مواجهة سياسية: عن الحملة الاعلامية الامريكية ضد السعودية بعد 11 سبتمبر. 
استراحة الخميس: استراحات متنوعة وطريفة. 
صوت من الخليج: إلقاء الضوء على كتاب الخليج. 
مع ناجي ..ومعها: مختارات شعرية من شعر ابراهيم ناجي. 
الغزو الثقافي ومقالات أخرى: محاضرات وكتابات متنوعة عن الغزو الثقافي وغيره. ​ 
يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: أبو القاسم الشابي



*​*
**



* 

ولد أبو القاسم الشابي في يوم الأربعاء في الرابع والعشرين من شباط عام 1909م الموافق الثالث من شهر صفر سنة 1327هـ وذلك في بلدة توزر في تونس . 

أبو القاسم الشابي هو ابن محمد الشابي الذي ولد عام 1296هـ ( 1879 ) وفي سنة 1319هـ ( 1901 ) ذهب إلى مصر وهو في الثانية والعشرين من عمره ليتلقى العلم في الجامع الأزهر في القاهرة. ومكث محمد الشابي في مصر سبع سنوات عاد بعدها إلى تونس يحمل إجازة الأزهر. 

ويبدو أن الشيخ محمد الشابي قد تزوج أثر عودته من مصر ثم رزق ابنه البكر أبا القاسم الشابي ، قضى الشيخ محمد الشابي حياته المسلكية في القضاء بالآفاق ، ففي سنة 1328هـ 1910 م عين قاضيا في سليانه ثم في قفصه في العام التالي ثم في قابس 1332هـ 1914م ثم في جبال تالة 1335هـ 1917م ثم في مجاز الباب 1337هـ 1918م ثم في رأس الجبل 1343هـ 1924م ثم انه نقل إلى بلدة زغوان 1345هـ 1927م ومن المنتظر أن يكون الشيخ محمد نقل أسرته معه وفيها ابنه البكر أبو القاسم وهو يتنقل بين هذه البلدان ، ويبدو أن الشابي الكبير قد بقي في زغوان إلى صفر من سنة 1348هـ – أو آخر تموز 1929 حينما مرض مرضه الأخير ورغب في العودة إلى توزر ، ولم يعش الشيخ محمد الشابي طويلاً بعد رجوعه إلى توزر فقد توفي في الثامن من أيلول –سبتمبر 1929 الموافق للثالث من ربيع الثاني 1348هـ. 

كان الشيخ محمد الشابي رجلاً صالحاً تقياً يقضي يومه بين المسجد والمحكمة والمنزل وفي هذا الجو نشأ أبو القاسم الشابي ومن المعروف أن للشابي أخوان هما محمد الأمين وعبد الحميد أما محمد الأمين فقد ولد في عام 1917 في قابس ثم مات عنه أبوه وهو في الحادية عشر من عمره ولكنه أتم تعليمه في المدرسة الصادقية أقدم المدارس في القطر التونسي لتعليم العلوم العصرية واللغات الأجنبية وقد أصبح الأمين مدير فرع خزنة دار المدرسة الصادقية نفسها وكان الأمين الشابي أول وزير للتعليم في الوزارة الدستورية الأولى في عهد الاستقلال فتولى المنصب من عام 1956 إلى عام 1958م. 

وعرف عن الأمين أنه كان مثقفاً واسع الأفق سريع البديهة حاضر النكتة وذا اتجاه واقعي كثير التفاؤل مختلفاً في هذا عن أخيه أبي القاسم الشابي. والأخ الآخر عبد الحميد وهو لم تتوفر لدي معلومات عن حياته. 

يبدو بوضوح أن الشابي كان يعلم على أثر تخرجه في الزيتونة أو قبلها بقليل أن قلبه مريض ولكن أعراض الداء لم تظهر عليه واضحة إلا في عام 1929 وكان والده يريده أن يتزوج فلم يجد أبو القاسم الشابي للتوفيق بين رغبة والده وبين مقتضيات حالته الصحية بداً من أن يستشير طبيباً في ذلك وذهب الشابي برفقة صديقة زين العابدين السنوسي لاستشارة الدكتور محمود الماطري وهو من نطس الأطباء ، ولم يكن قد مضى على ممارسته الطب يومذاك سوى عامين وبسط الدكتور الماطري للشابي حالة مرضه وحقيقة أمر ذلك المرض غير أن الدكتور الماطري حذر الشابي على أية حال من عواقب الإجهاد الفكري والبدني وبناء على رأي الدكتور الماطري وامتثالاً لرغبة والده عزم الشاي على الزواج وعقد قرانه. 

يبدو أن الشابي كان مصاباً بالقلاب منذ نشأته وأنه كان يشكو انتفاخاً وتفتحاً في قلبه ولكن حالته ازدادت سوءاً فيما بعد بعوامل متعددة منها التطور الطبيعي للمرض بعامل الزمن والشابي كان في الأصل ضعيف البنية ومنها أحوال الحياة التي تقلّب فيها طفلاً ومنها الأحوال السيئة التي كانت تحيط بالطلاب عامة في مدارس السكنى التابعة للزيتونة. ومنها الصدمة التي تلقاها بموت محبوبتة الصغيرة ومنها فوق ذلك إهماله لنصيحة الأطباء في الاعتدال في حياته البدنية والفكرية ومنها أيضاً زواجه فيما بعد.لم يأتمر الشابي من نصيحة الأطباء إلا بترك الجري والقفز وتسلق الجبال والسياحة ولعل الألم النفساني الذي كان يدخل عليه من الإضراب عن ذلك كان أشد عليه مما لو مارس بعض أنواع الرياضة باعتدال. يقول بإحدى يومياته الخميس 16-1-1930 وقد مر ببعض الضواحي : " ها هنا صبية يلعبون بين الحقول وهناك طائفة من الشباب الزيتوني والمدرسي يرتاضون في الهواء الطلق والسهل الجميل ومن لي بأن أكون مثلهم ؟ ولكن أنى لي ذلك والطبيب يحذر علي ذلك لأن بقلبي ضعفاً ! آه يا قلبي ! أنت مبعث آلامي ومستودع أحزاني وأنت ظلمة الأسى التي تطغى على حياتي المعنوية والخارجية ". 

وقد وصف الدكتور محمد فريد غازي مرض الشابي فقال: " إن صدقنا أطباؤه وخاصة الحكيم الماطري قلنا إن الشابي كان يألم من ضيق الأذنية القلبية أي أن دوران دمه الرئوي لم يكن كافياً وضيق الأذنية القلبية هو ضيق أو تعب يصيب مدخل الأذنية فيجعل سيلان الدم من الشرايين من الأذنية اليسرى نحو البطينة اليسرى سيلاناً صعباً أو أمراً معترضاً ( سبيله ) وضيق القلب هذا كثيرا ما يكون وراثياً وكثيراً ما ينشأ عن برد ويصيب الأعصاب والمفاصل وهو يظهر في الأغلب عند الأطفال والشباب مابين العاشرة والثلاثين وخاصة عند الأحداث على وشك البلوغ ". وقد عالج الشابي الكثير من الأطباء منهم الطبيب التونسي الدكتور محمود الماطري ومنهم الطبيب الفرنسي الدكتور كالو والظاهر من حياة الشابي أن الأطباء كانوا يصفون له الإقامة في الأماكن المعتدلة المناخ. قضى الشابي صيف عام 1932 في عين دراهم مستشفياً وكان يصحبه أخوه محمد الأمين ويظهر أنه زار في ذلك الحين بلدة طبرقة برغم ما كان يعانيه من الألم ، ثم أنه عاد بعد ذلك إلى توزر وفي العام التالي اصطاف في المشروحة إحدى ضواحي قسنطينة من أرض القطر الجزائري وهي منطقة مرتفعة عن سطح البحر تشرف على مساحات مترامية وفيها من المناظر الخلابة ومن البساتين ما يجعلها متعة الحياة الدنيا وقد شهد الشابي بنفسه بذلك ومع مجيء الخريف عاد الشابي إلى تونس الحاضرة ليأخذ طريقة منها إلى توزر لقضاء الشتاء فيها. غير أن هذا التنقل بين المصايف والمشاتي لم يجد الشابي نفعاً فقد ساءت حاله في آخر عام 1933 واشتدت عليه الآلام فاضطر إلى ملازمة الفراش مدة. حتى إذا مر الشتاء ببرده وجاء الربيع ذهب الشابي إلى الحمّة أو الحامه ( حامة توزر ) طالباً الراحة والشفاء من مرضه المجهول وحجز الأطباء الاشتغال بالكتابة والمطالعة. وأخيراً أعيا الداء على التمريض المنزلي في الآفاق فغادر الشابي توزر إلى العاصمة في 26-8-1934 وبعد أن مكث بضعة أيام في أحد فنادقها وزار حمام الأنف ، أحد أماكن الاستجمام شرق مدينة تونس نصح له الأطباء بأن يذهب إلى أريانا وكان ذلك في أيلول واريانا ضاحية تقع على نحو خمس كيلومترات إلى الشمال الشرقي من مدينة تونس وهي موصوفة بجفاف الهواء. ولكن حال الشابي ظلت تسوء وظل مرضه عند سواد الناس مجهولاً أو كالمجهول وكان الناس لا يزالون يتساءلون عن مرضه هذا : أداء السل هو أم مرض القلب؟. 

ثم أعيا مرض الشابي على عناية وتدبير فرديين فدخل مستشفى الطليان في العاصمة التونسية في اليوم الثالث من شهر أكتوبر قبل وفاته بستة أيام ويظهر من سجل المستشفى أن أبا القاسم الشابي كان مصاباً بمرض القلب. 

توفي أبو القاسم الشابي في المستشفى في التاسع من أكتوبر من عام 1934 فجراً في الساعة الرابعة من صباح يوم الأثنين الموافق لليوم الأول من رجب سنة 1353هـ. 

نقل جثمان الشابي في أصيل اليوم الذي توفي فيه إلى توزر ودفن فيها ، وقد نال الشابي بعد موته عناية كبيرة ففي عام 1946 تألفت في تونس لجنة لإقامة ضريح له نقل إليه باحتفال جرى يوم الجمعة في السادس عشر من جماد الثانية عام 1365هـ. 

​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: سميح القاسم



*​*
**



* 

يعد سميح القاسم واحداً من أبرز شعراء فلسطين، وقد ولد لعائلة درزية فلسطينية في مدينة الزرقاء الأردنية عام 1929، وتعلّم في مدارس الرامة والناصرة. وعلّم في إحدى المدارس، ثم انصرف بعدها إلى نشاطه السياسي في الحزب الشيوعي قبل أن يترك الحزب ويتفرّغ لعمله الأدبي. 

سجن القاسم أكثر من مرة كما وضع رهن الإقامة الجبرية بسبب أشعاره ومواقفه السياسية. 

· شاعر مكثر يتناول في شعره الكفاح والمعاناة الفلسطينيين، وما أن بلغ الثلاثين حتى كان قد نشر ست مجموعات شعرية حازت على شهرة واسعة في العالم العربي. 

· كتب سميح القاسم أيضاً عدداً من الروايات، ومن بين اهتماماته الحالية إنشاء مسرح فلسطيني يحمل رسالة فنية وثقافية عالية كما يحمل في الوقت نفسه رسالة سياسية قادرة على التأثير في الرأي العام العالمي فيما يتعلّق بالقضية الفلسطينية. 

مؤلفاته 

1_ أعماله الشعرية: 

مواكب الشمس 
أغاني الدروب 
دمي على كتفي 
دخان البراكين 
سقوط الأقنعة 
ويكون أن يأتي طائر الرعد . 
رحلة السراديب الموحشة 
طلب انتساب للحزب / 
ديوان سميح القاسم 
قرآن الموت والياسمين 
الموت الكبير 
وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم 
ديوان الحماسة 
أحبك كما يشتهي الموت . 
الجانب المعتم من التفاحة، الجانب المضيء من القلب 
جهات الروح 
قرابين . 
برسونا نون غراتا : شخص غير مرغوب فيه 
لا أستأذن أحداً 
سبحة للسجلات 
أخذة الأميرة يبوس 
الكتب السبعة 
أرض مراوغة. حرير كاسد. لا بأس 
سأخرج من صورتي ذات يوم 

السربيات: 
إرَم 
إسكندرون في رحلة الخارج ورحلة الداخل 
مراثي سميح القاسم 
إلهي إلهي لماذا قتلتني؟ 
ثالث أكسيد الكربون 
الصحراء 
خذلتني الصحارى 
كلمة الفقيد في مهرجان تأبينه 

أعماله المسرحية: 
قرقاش 
المغتصبة ومسرحيّات أخرى 

الحكايات: 
إلى الجحيم أيها الليلك 
الصورة الأخيرة في الألبوم 

أعماله الأخرى: 
عن الموقف والفن / نثر 
من فمك أدينك / نثر 
كولاج / تعبيرات 
رماد الوردة، دخان الأغنية / نثر 
حسرة الزلزال / نثر 

الأبحاث: 
مطالع من أنطولوجيا الشعر الفلسطيني في ألف عام / بحث وتوثيق 

الرسائل: 
الرسائل/ بالاشتراك مع محمود درويش 
​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: عدنان الصائغ



*​*
**



* 

البلد الاصلي: العراق 
مكان الاقامة: السويد 
ولد في مدينة الكوفة - العراق عام 1955. 
عمل في بعض الصحف والمجلات العراقية والعربية. 
عضو اتحاد الادباء العراقيين. 
عضو الاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب العرب. 
عضو نقابة الصحفيين العراقيين. 
عضو اتحاد الصحفيين العرب. 
عضو منظمة الصحفيين العالمية. 
عضو اتحاد الأدباء السويديين. 
عضو نادي القلم الدولي في السويد. 

صدرت له المجاميع الشعرية التالية : 
1) انتظريني تحت نصب الحرية 1984 بغداد 
2) أغنيات على جسر الكوفة 1986 بغداد 
3) العصافير لا تحب الرصاص 1986 بغداد 
4) سماء في خوذة (طبعة أولى) 1988 بغداد 
(طبعة ثانية) 1991 القاهرة 
(طبعة ثالثة) 1996 القاهرة 
5) مرايا لشعرها الطويل (طبعة أولى) 1992 بغداد 
(طبعة ثانية) 2002 عمان 
6) غيمة الصمغ (طبعة أولى) 1993 بغداد 
(طبعة ثانية) 1994 دمشق 
7) تحت سماء غريبة (طبعة أولى) 1994 لندن 
(طبعة ثانية) 2002 بيروت 
8) خرجتٌ من الحرب سهواً (مختارات شعرية) 1994القاهرة 
9) تكوينات 1996 بيروت 
10) نشيد أوروك (قصيدة طويلة) طبعة أولى 1996 بيروت 
طبعة ثانية 2004 القاهرة 
11) صراخ بحجم وطن (مختارات شعرية) 1998 السويد 
12) تأبط منفى (طبعة أولى) 2001 السويد (طبعة ثانية) 2004 القاهرة 

· غادر العراق صيف 1993 اثناء مشاركته في مهرجان جرش في عمان، وأقام فيها، ثم أنتقل إلى بيروت عام 1996، حتى استقراره في السويد، حيث يقيم حالياً. 

· شارك في العديد من المهرجانات الشعرية في السويد ولندن وهولندا وألمانيا والنرويج والدنمارك وبغداد وعمان وبيروت ودمشق والقاهرة وصنعاء وعدن والخرطوم والدوحة. 

· تُرجمت بعض قصائده إلى: السويدية والإنجليزية والهولندية والإيرانية والكردية والأسبانية والالمانية والرومانية والفرنسية والنرويجية والدنماركية. وصدرت له بعض الترجمات في كتب منها: 

مختارات شعرية (بالهولندية) ترجمة ياكو شونهوفن Jaco Schoonhoven 1997 ضمن اصدارات مهرجان الشعر العالمي في روتردام. 

تحت سماء غريبة (بالاسبانية) ترجمة دار الواح 1997 مدريد. 
الكتابة بالاظافر (بالسويدية) ترجمة ستافان ويسلاندر Staffan Wieslander ومراجعة الشاعرة بوديل جريك Bodil Greek - طبعة خاصة ضمن مهرجان أيام الشعر العالمية في مالمو 1998، طبعة أولى– 2000 مطبعة روزنغورد Bokf?rlaget Roseng?rd 

· حصل على جائزة هيلمان هاميت العالمية للإبداع وحرية التعبير/ في نيويورك ! - عام 1996 HELLMAN HAMMETT 

· حصل على جائزة مهرجان الشعر العالمي / في روتردام - عام 1997 INTERNATIONAL AWARD POETRY 

​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: نزار قباني



*​*
**



* 

الاسم : نزار توفيق قباني 

تاريخ الميلاد : 21 مارس 1923 . 

محل الميلاد : حي مئذنة الشحم ..أحد أحياء دمشق القديمة . 

حصل على البكالوريا من مدرسة الكلية العلمية الوطنية بدمشق ، ثم التحق بكلية الحقوق بالجامعة السورية وتخرّج فيها عام 1944 . 

عمل فور تخرجه بالسلك الدبلوماسي بوزارة الخارجية السورية ، وتنقل في سفاراتها بين مدن عديدة ، خاصة القاهرة ولندن وبيروت ومدريد ، وبعد إتمام الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا عام 1959 ، تم تعيينه سكرتيراً ثانياً للجمهورية المتحدة في سفارتها بالصين . 

وظل نزار متمسكاً بعمله الدبلوماسي حتى استقال منه عام 1966 . 

طالب رجال الدين في سوريا بطرده من الخارجية وفصله من العمل الدبلوماسي في منتصف الخمسينات ، بعد نشر قصيدة الشهيرة " خبز وحشيش وقمر " التي أثارت ضده عاصفة شديدة وصلت إلى البرلمان . 

كان يتقن اللغة الإنجليزية ، خاصة وأنه تعلّم تلك اللغة على أصولها ، عندما عمل سفيراً لسوريا في لندن بين عامي 1952- 1955. 

الحالة الاجتماعية : 
تزوّج مرتين .. الأولى من سورية تدعى " زهرة " وانجب منها " هدباء " وتوفيق " وزهراء . 

وقد توفي توفيق بمرض القلب وعمره 17 سنة ، وكان طالباً بكلية الطب جامعة القاهرة .. ورثاه نزار بقصيدة شهيرة عنوانها " الأمير الخرافي توفيق قباني " وأوصى نزار بأن يدفن بجواره بعد موته .وأما ابنته هدباء فهي متزوجة الآن من طبيب في إحدى بلدان الخليج . 

والمرة الثانية من " بلقيس الراوي ، العراقية .. التي قُتلت في انفجار السفارة العراقية ببيروت عام 1982 ، وترك رحيلها أثراً نفسياً سيئاً عند نزار ورثاها بقصيدة شهيرة تحمل اسمها ، حمّل الوطن العربي كله مسؤولية قتلها .. 

ولنزار من بلقيس ولد اسمه عُمر وبنت اسمها زينب . وبعد وفاة بلقيس رفض نزار أن يتزوج . 

وعاش سنوات حياته الأخيرة في شقة بالعاصمة الإنجليزية وحيداً . 

قصته مع الشعر : 
بدأ نزار يكتب الشعر وعمره 16 سنة ، وأصدر أول دواوينه " قالت لي السمراء " عام 1944 وكان طالبا بكلية الحقوق ، وطبعه على نفقته الخاصة . 

له عدد كبير من دواوين الشعر ، تصل إلى 35 ديواناً ، كتبها على مدار ما يزيد على نصف قرن أهمها " طفولة نهد ، الرسم بالكلمات ، قصائد ، سامبا ، أنت لي " . 

لنزار عدد كبير من الكتب النثرية أهمها : " قصتي مع الشعر ، ما هو الشعر ، 100 رسالة حب " . 

أسس دار نشر لأعماله في بيروت تحمل اسم " منشورات نزار قباني " . 

يقول عن نفسه : "ولدت في دمشق في آذار (مارس) 1923 بيت وسيع، كثير الماء والزهر، من منازل دمشق القديمة، والدي توفيق القباني، تاجر وجيه في حيه، عمل في الحركة الوطنية ووهب حياته وماله لها. تميز أبي بحساسية نادرة وبحبه للشعر ولكل ما هو جميل. ورث الحس الفني المرهف بدوره عن عمه أبي خليل القباني الشاعر والمؤلف والملحن والممثل وباذر أول بذرة في نهضة المسرح المصري. 

امتازت طفولتي بحب عجيب للاكتشاف وتفكيك الأشياء وردها إلى أجزائها ومطاردة الأشكال النادرة وتحطيم الجميل من الألعاب بحثا عن المجهول الأجمل. عنيت في بداية حياتي بالرسم. فمن الخامسة إلى الثانية عشرة من عمري كنت أعيش في بحر من الألوان. أرسم على الأرض وعلى الجدران وألطخ كل ما تقع عليه يدي بحثا عن أشكال جديدة. ثم انتقلت بعدها إلى الموسيقى ولكن مشاكل الدراسة الثانوية أبعدتني عن هذه الهواية. 

وكان الرسم والموسيقى عاملين مهمين في تهيئتي للمرحلة الثالثة وهي الشعر. في عام 1939، كنت في السادسة عشرة. توضح مصيري كشاعر حين كنت وأنا مبحر إلى إيطاليا في رحلة مدرسية. كتبت أول قصيدة في الحنين إلى بلادي وأذعتها من راديو روما. ثم عدت إلى استكمال دراسة الحقوق 

تخرج نزار قباني 1923 دمشق - 1998 لندن في كلية الحقوق بدمشق 1944 ، ثم التحق بالعمل الدبلوماسي ، وتنقل خلاله بين القاهرة ، وأنقرة ، ولندن ، ومدريد ، وبكين ، ولندن. 

وفي ربيع 1966 ، ترك نزار العمل الدبلوماسي وأسس في بيروت دارا للنشر تحمل اسمه ، وتفرغ للشعر. وكانت ثمرة مسيرته الشعرية إحدى وأربعين مجموعة شعرية ونثرية، كانت أولاها " قالت لي السمراء " 1944 ، وكانت آخر مجموعاته " أنا رجل واحد وأنت قبيلة من النساء " 1993 . 

نقلت هزيمة 1967 شعر نزار قباني نقلة نوعية : من شعر الحب إلى شعر السياسة والرفض والمقاومة ؛ فكانت قصيدته " هوامش على دفتر النكسة " 1967 التي كانت نقدا ذاتيا جارحا للتقصير العربي ، مما آثار عليه غضب اليمين واليسار معا. 

في الثلاثنين من أبريل/ نيسان 1999 يمر عام كامل على اختفاء واحد من أكبر شعراء العربية المعاصرين: نزار قباني. 

وقد طبعت جميع دواوين نزار قباني ضمن مجلدات تحمل اسم ( المجموعة الكاملة لنزار قباني ) ، وقد أثار شعر نزار قباني الكثير من الآراء النقدية والإصلاحية حوله، لأنه كان يحمل كثيرا من الآراء التغريبية للمجتمع وبنية الثقافة ، وألفت حوله العديد من الدراسات والبحوث الأكاديمية وكتبت عنه كثير من المقالات النقدية . 

​ 
حابة اله قصيدة رح احاول اجيب رابطها عشاان اسمعكم يااااها


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: محمود سامي البارودي



*​*
**



* 

ولد محمود سامي البارودي في 6 أكتوبر عام 1839 في حي باب الخلق بالقاهرة . 

- بعد أن أتم دراسته الإبتدائية عام 1851 إلتحق بالمرحلة التجهيزية من " المدرسة الحربية المفروزة " وانتظم فيها يدرس فنون الحرب ، وعلوم الدين واللغة والحساب والجبر . 

- تخرج في " المدرسة المفروزة " عام 1855 ولم يستطع إستكمال دراسته العليا ، والتحق بالجيش السلطاني . 

- عمل بعد ذلك بوزارة الخارجية وذهب إلى الأستانة عام 1857 وأعانته إجادته للغة التركية ومعرفته اللغة الفارسية على الإلتحاق " بقلم كتابة السر بنظارة الخارجية التركية " وظل هناك نحو سبع سنوات (1857-1863 ) . 

- بعد عودته إلى مصر في فبراير عام 1863 عينه الخديوي إسماعيل " معيناً " لأحمد خيري باشا على إدارة المكاتبات بين مصر والآستانة . 

- ضاق البارودي بروتين العمل الديواني ونزعت نفسه إلى تحقيق آماله في حياة الفروسية والجهاد ، فنجح في يوليو عام 1863 في الإنتقال إلى الجيش حيث عمل برتبة " البكباشي " العسكرية وأُلحقَ بآلاي الحرس الخديوي وعين قائداً لكتيبتين من فرسانه ، وأثبت كفاءة عالية في عمله . 

- تجلت مواهبه الشعرية في سن مبكرة بعد أن استوعب التراث العربي وقرأ روائع الشعر العربي والفارسي والتركي ، فكان ذلك من عوامل التجديد في شعره الأصيل . 

- اشترك الفارس الشاعر في إخماد ثورة جزيرة كريد عام 1865 واستمر في تلك المهمة لمدة عامين أثبت فيهما شجاعة عالية وبطولة نادرة . 

- كان أحد أبطال ثورة عام 1881 الشهيرة ضد الخديوي توفيق بالاشتراك مع أحمد عرابي ، وقد أسندت إليه رئاسة الوزارة الوطنية في فبراير عام 1882 . 

- بعد سلسلة من أعمال الكفاح والنضال ضد فساد الحكم وضد الإحتلال الإنجليزي لمصر عام 1882 قررت السلطات الحاكمة نفيه مع زعماء الثورة العرابية في ديسمبر عام 1882 إلى جزيرة سرنديب . 

ظل في المنفى أكثر من سبعة عشر عاماً يعاني الوحدة والمرض والغربة عن وطنه ، فسجّل كل ذلك في شعره النابع من ألمه وحنينه . 

- بعد أن بلغ الستين من عمره اشتدت عليه وطأة المرض وضعف بصره فتقرر عودته إلى وطنه مصر للعلاج ، فعاد إلى مصر يوم 12 سبتمبر عام 1899 وكانت فرحته غامرة بعودته إلى الوطن وأنشد " أنشودة العودة " التي قال في مستهلها : 

أبابلُ رأي العين أم هذه مصرُ فإني أرى فيها عيوناً هي السحرُ 

- توفي البارودي في 12 ديسمبر عام 1904 بعد سلسلة من الكفاح والنضال من أجل إستقلال مصر وحريتها وعزتها . 

- يعتبر البارودي رائد الشعر العربي الحديث الذي جدّد في القصيدة العربية شكلاً ومضموناً ، ولقب بإسم " فارس السيف والقلم " . 

​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: عبدالحكيم الفقيه*​ 



*



* 
عبد الحكيم محمد عبده الفقيه

من مواليد عام 1965 في قرية الرشاحي في عزلة وراف في مديرية جبلة لواء اب - اليمن
عضو اتحاد الادباء والكتاب اليمنيين
عضو اتحاد الادباء والكتاب العرب​ 
حاليا طالب في السنة الأخيرة في برنامج الدكتوراة في جامعة بونا الهندية حول الرواية الانجلو- هندية
العديد من قصائده ومقالاته نشرت في الصحف والجرائد المحلية والعربية
سلم مجموعتين شعريتين لاتحاد الادباء والكتاب اليمنيين
ألاولى (رصيد الهواجس)
والثانية(أوراق من غصن الأرق)​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: أحمد مطر



*​*
**



* 

ولد أحمد مطر في مطلع الخمسينات، ابناً رابعاً بين عشرة أخوة من البنين والبنات، في قرية (التنومة)، إحدى نواحي (شط العرب) في البصرة. وعاش فيها مرحلة الطفولة قبل أن تنتقل أسرته، وهو في مرحلة الصبا، لتقيم عبر النهر في محلة الأصمعي 

وفي سن الرابعة عشرة بدأ مطر يكتب الشعر، ولم تخرج قصائده الأولى عن نطاق الغزل والرومانسية، لكن سرعان ما تكشّفت له خفايا الصراع بين السُلطة والشعب، فألقى بنفسه، في فترة مبكرة من عمره، في دائرة النار، حيث لم تطاوعه نفسه على الصمت، ولا على ارتداء ثياب العرس في المأتم، فدخل المعترك السياسي من خلال مشاركته في الإحتفالات العامة بإلقاء قصائده من على المنصة، وكانت هذه القصائد في بداياتها طويلة، تصل إلى أكثر من مائة بيت، مشحونة بقوة عالية من التحريض، وتتمحور حول موقف المواطن من سُلطة لا تتركه ليعيش. ولم يكن لمثل هذا الموقف أن يمر بسلام، الأمر الذي اضطرالشاعر، في النهاية، إلى توديع وطنه ومرابع صباه والتوجه إلى الكويت، هارباً من مطاردة السُلطة. 

وفي الكويت عمل في جريدة (القبس) محرراً ثقافياً، وكان آنذاك في منتصف العشرينات من عمره، حيث مضى يُدوّن قصائده التي أخذ نفسه بالشدّة من أجل ألاّ تتعدى موضوعاً واحداً، وإن جاءت القصيدة كلّها في بيت واحد. وراح يكتنز هذه القصائد وكأنه يدوّن يومياته في مفكرته الشخصيّة، لكنها سرعان ما أخذت طريقها إلى النشر، فكانت (القبس) الثغرة التي أخرج منها رأسه، وباركت انطلاقته الشعرية الإنتحارية، وسجّلت لافتاته دون خوف، وساهمت في نشرها بين القرّاء. 

وفي رحاب (القبس) عمل الشاعر مع الفنان ناجي العلي، ليجد كلّ منهما في الآخر توافقاً نفسياً واضحاً، فقد كان كلاهما يعرف، غيباً، أن الآخر يكره ما يكره ويحب ما يحب، وكثيراً ما كانا يتوافقان في التعبير عن قضية واحدة، دون اتّفاق مسبق، إذ أن الروابط بينهما كانت تقوم على الصدق والعفوية والبراءة وحدّة الشعور بالمأساة، ورؤية الأشياء بعين مجردة صافية، بعيدة عن مزالق الإيديولوجيا. 

وقد كان أحمد مطر يبدأ الجريدة بلافتته في الصفحة الأولى، وكان ناجي العلي يختمها بلوحته الكاريكاتيرية في الصفحة الأخيرة. 

ومرة أخرى تكررت مأساة الشاعر، حيث أن لهجته الصادقة، وكلماته الحادة، ولافتاته الصريحة، أثارت حفيظة مختلف السلطات العربية، تماماً مثلما أثارتها ريشة ناجي العلي، الأمر الذي أدى إلى صدور قرار بنفيهما معاً من الكويت، حيث ترافق الإثنان من منفى إلى منفى. وفي لندن فَقـدَ أحمد مطر صاحبه ناجي العلي، ليظل بعده نصف ميت. وعزاؤه أن ناجي مازال معه نصف حي، لينتقم من قوى الشر بقلمه. 

ومنذ عام 1986، استقر أحمد مطر في لندن، ليُمضي الأعوام الطويلة، بعيداً عن الوطن مسافة أميال وأميال، 

يحمل ديوانه اسم ( اللافتات ) مرقما حسب الإصدار ( لافتات 1 ـ 2 إلخ ) ، وللشاعر شعبية كبيرة ، وقراء كثر في العالم العربي . 

أحدث لقاء مع الشاعر 

قصائد أحمد مطر الجديدة 

​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: فاروق جويدة



*​*
**



* 
*شاعر مصري معاصر ولد عام 1946، و هو من الأصوات الشعرية الصادقة والمميزة في حركة الشعر العربي المعاصر، نظم كثيرام ن ألوان الشعر ابتداء بالقصيدة العمودية وانتهاء بالمسرح الشعري. 
*قدم للمكتبة العربية 20 كتابا من بينها 13 مجموعة شعرية حملت تجربة لها خصوصيتها، وقدم للمسرح الشعري 3 مسرحيات حققت نجاحا كبيرا في عدد من المهرجانات المسرحية هي: الوزير العاشق ودماء على ستار الكعبة والخديوي. 
*ترجمت بعض قصائده ومسرحياته إلى عدة لغات عالمية منها الانجليزية والفرنسية والصينية واليوغوسلافية، وتناول أعماله الإبداعية عدد من الرسائل الجامعية في الجامعات المصرية والعربية. 
*تخرج في كلية الآداب قسم صحافة عام 1968، وبدأ حياته العملية محررا بالقسم الاقتصادي بالأهرام، ثم سكرتيرا لتحرير الأهرام، وهو حاليا رئيس القسم الثقافي بالأهرام. 
​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: إبراهيم ناجي



*​*
**



* 

ولد الشاعر إبراهيم ناجي في حي شبرا بالقاهرة في اليوم الحادي والثلاثين من شهر ديسمبر في عام 1898، وكان والده مثقفاً مما أثر كثيراً في تنمية موهبته وصقل ثقافته، وقد تخرج الشاعر من مدرسة الطب في عام 1922، وعين حين تخرجه طبيباً في وزارة المواصلات ، ثم في وزارة الصحة ، ثم مراقباً عاماً للقسم الطبي في وزارة الأوقاف. 

- وقد نهل من الثقافة العربية القديمة فدرس العروض والقوافي وقرأ دواوين المتنبي وابن الرومي وأبي نواس وغيرهم من فحول الشعر العربي، كما نـهل من الثقافة الغربية فقرأ قصائد شيلي وبيرون وآخرين من رومانسيي الشعر الغربي. 

- بدأ حياته الشعرية حوالي عام 1926 عندما بدأ يترجم بعض أشعار الفريد دي موسييه وتوماس مور شعراً وينشرها في السياسة الأسبوعية ، وانضم إلى جماعة أبولو عام 1932م التي أفرزت نخبة من الشعراء المصريين والعرب استطاعوا تحرير القصيدة العربية الحديثة من الأغلال الكلاسيكية والخيالات والإيقاعات المتوارثة . 

- وقد تأثر ناجي في شعره بالاتجاه الرومانسي كما اشتهر بشعره الوجداني ، وكان وكيلاً لمدرسة أبوللو الشعرية ورئيساً لرابطة الأدباء في مصر في الأربعينيات من القرن العشرين . 

وقد قام ناجي بترجمة بعض الأشعار عن الفرنسية لبودلير تحت عنوان أزهار الشر، وترجم عن الإنكليزية رواية الجريمة والعقاب لديستوفسكي، وعن الإيطالية رواية الموت في إجازة، كما نشر دراسة عن شكسبير، وقام بإصدار مجلة حكيم البيت ، وألّف بعض الكتب الأدبية مثل مدينة الأحلام وعالم الأسرة وغيرهما. 

- واجه نقداً عنيفاً عند صدور ديوانه الأول من العقاد وطه حسين معاً ، ويرجع هذا إلى ارتباطه بجماعة أبولو وقد وصف طه حسين شعره بأنه شعر صالونات لا يحتمل أن يخرج إلى الخلاء فيأخذه البرد من جوانبه ، وقد أزعجه هذا النقد فسافر إلى لندن وهناك دهمته سيارة عابرة فنقل إلى مستشفى سان جورج وقد عاشت هذه المحنة في أعماقه فترة طويلة حتى توفي في الرابع والعشرين من شهر مارس في عام 1953. 

- وقد صدرت عن الشاعر إبراهيم ناجي بعد رحيله عدة دراسات مهمة، منها: إبراهيم ناجي للشاعر صالح جودت ، وناجي للدكتورة نعمات أحمد فؤاد ، كما كتبت عنه العديد من الرسائل العلمية بالجامعات المصرية . 

ومن أشهر قصائده قصيدة الأطلال التي تغنت بها أم كلثوم ولحنها الموسيقار الراحل رياض السنباطي . 

ومن دواوينه الشعرية : 

وراء الغمام (1934) ، ليالي القاهرة (1944)، في معبد الليل (1948) ، الطائر الجريح (1953) ، وغيرها . كما صدرت أعماله الشعرية الكاملة في عام 1966 بعد وفاته عن المجلس الأعلى للثقافة. 

​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: عبدالله البردوني



*​*
**



* 

شاعر ثوري عنيف في ثورته، جريء في مواجهته، يمثل الخصائص التي امتاز بها شعر اليمن المعاصر ،، والمحافظ في الوقت نفسه على كيان القصيدة العربية كما أبدعتها عبقرية السلف، وكانت تجربته الإبداعية أكبر من كل الصيغ والأشكال ... 

ولد عام 1348هـ 1929 م في قرية البردون (اليمن) 

أصيب بالعمى في السادسة من عمره بسبب الجدري ، درس في مدارس ذمار لمدة عشر سنوات ثم انتقل إلى صنعاء حيث أكمل دراسته في دار العلوم وتخرج فيها عام 1953م. 

ثم عُين أستاذا للآداب العربية في المدرسة ذاتها ... وعمل مسؤولاً عن البرامج في الإذاعة اليمنية. 

أدخل السجن في عهد الإمام أحمد حميد الدين وصور ذلك في قصائده فكانوا أربعة في واحد حسب تعبيره ، العمى والقيد والجرح ,, 

شاعر اليمن وشاعر .. منتم الى كوكبة من الشعراء الذين مثلت رؤاهم الجمالية حبل خلاص لا لشعوبهم فقط بل لأمتهم أيضا‚ عاش حياته مناضلا ضد الرجعية والدكتاتورية وكافة اشكال القهر ببصيرة الثوري الذي يريد وطنه والعالم كما ينبغي ان يكونا‚ وبدأب المثقف الجذري الذي ربط مصيره الشخصي بمستقبل الوطن‚ فأحب وطنه بطريقته الخاصة‚ رافضا أن يعلمه أحد كيف يحب‚ لم يكن يرى الوجوه فلا يعرف إذا غضب منه الغاضبون‚ لذلك كانوا يتميزون في حضرته غيظا وهو يرشقهم بعباراته الساخرة‚ لسان حاله يقول: كيف لأحد أن يفهم حبا من نوع خاص حب من لم ير لمن لا يرى .. 

هو شاعر حديث سرعان ما تخلص من أصوات الآخرين وصفا صوته عذبا‚ شعره فيه تجديد وتجاوز للتقليد في لغته وبنيته وموضوعاته حتى قيل‚ هناك شعر تقليدي وشعر حديث وهناك شعر البردوني‚ أحب الناس وخص بحبه أهل اليمن‚ وهو صاحب نظرة صوفية في حبهم ومعاشرتهم إذ يحرص على لقائهم بشوشا طاويا ما في قلبه من ألم ومعاناة ويذهب الى عزلته ذاهلا مذعورا قلقا من كل شيء . 

تناسى الشاعر نفسه وهمومه وحمل هموم الناس دخل البردوني بفكره المستقل الى الساحة السياسية اليمنية‚ وهو المسجون في بداياته بسبب شعره والمُبعد عن منصب مدير إذاعة صنعاء‚ والمجاهر بآرائه عارفا ما ستسبب له من متاعب ...في عام 1982 أصدرت الأمم المتحدة عملة فضية عليها صورته كمعاق تجاوز العجز‚ ترك البردوني دراسات كثيرة‚ وأعمالا لم تنشر بعد أهمها السيرة الذاتية..‚ 

له عشرة دواوين شعرية، وست دراسات. . صدرت دراسته الأولى عام 1972م "رحلة في الشعر قديمه وحديثه" . 

أما دواوينه فهي على التوالي: 
من أرض بلقيس 1961 - 
في طريق الفجر 1967 - 
مدينة الغد 1970 
لعيني أم بلقيس 1973 
السفر إلى الأيام الخضر 1974 
وجوه دخانية في مرايا الليل 1977 - 
زمان بلا نوعية 1979 
ترجمة رملية لأعراس الغبار 1983 
كائنات الشوق الاخر 1986 - 
رواغ المصابيح 1989 

في الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح يوم الاثنين 30 أغسطس 1999م وفي آخر سفرات الشاعر الى الأردن للعلاج توقف قلبه عن الخفقان بعد ان خلد اسمه كواحد من شعراء العربية في القرن العشرين .. 

​


----------



## اني بل (27 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: محمد زيدان



*​*
**



* 

مواليد (ودّان) - ليبيا - 23/7/1966 

صدر له: 
الأشياء الكثيرة المعروفة - قصص - المجلس الأعلى لتنمية الإبداع - بنغازي - ليبيا - 2004 
الماء ليس أكيداً - شعر - منشورات المؤتمر - طرابلس - ليبيا - 2004 
و(الماء ليس أكيداً) شعر / تحت الطباعة.نشر في العديد من الصحف والمجلات المحلية والدولية 

عضو برابطة الأدباء والكتاب الليبيين – رقم"92" 

​


----------



## اني بل (27 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: بدر شاكر السياب



*​*
**



* 

ولد الشاعر بدر شاكر السياب في 25/12/1925 في قرية جيكور التي اغرم بها وهام أحدهما الآخر... وهي من قري قضاء (أبي الخصيب) في محافظة البصرة. 

والده: شاكر بن عبدالجبار بن مرزوق السياب، ولد في قرية (بكيع) واكمل دراسته في المدرسة الرشيدية في أبي الخصيب وفي البصرة أثناء العهد العثماني، زاول التجارة والأعمال الحرة وخسر في الجميع ثم توظف في دائرة (تموين أبي الخصيب) توفي في 7/5/1963. وأولاده (د. عبدالله وبدر ومصطفي). 

والدته: هي كريمة بنت سياب بن مرزوق السياب، توفيت قبله بمدة طويلة، وتركت معه اخوان اصغر منه، فتزوج ابوه امرأة أخري. 

قريته : هي قرية جيكور... قرية صغيرة لا يزيد عدد سكانها آنذاك علي (500) نسمة، اسمها مأخوذ في الأصل من الفارسية من لفظة (جوي كور) أي (الجدول الأعلي)، تحدثنا كتب التاريخ علي أنها كانت موقعاً من مواقع الزنج الحصينة، دورها بسيطة مبنية من طابوق اللبن، الطابوق غير المفخور بالنار وجذوع أشجار النخيل المتواجدة بكثرة في بساتين جيكور التي يملك (آل السياب) فيها أراضٍ مزروعة بالنخيل تنتشر فيها انهار صغيرة تأخذ مياهها من شط العرب...، وحين يرتفع المد تملئ الجداول بمائه، وكانت جيكور وارفة الظلال تنتشر فيها الفاكهة بأنواعها ـ مرتعاً وملعباً ـ وكان جوّها الشاعري الخلاب أحد ممهدات طاقة السياب الشعرية وذكرياته المبكرة فيه ظلت حتي أخريات حياته تمد شعره بالحياة والحيوية والتفجر (كانت الطفولة فيها بكل غناها وتوهجها تلمع أمام باصرته كالحلم... ويسجل بعض اجزائها وقصائده ملأي بهذه الصور الطفولية...) كما يقول صديقه الحميم، صديق الطفولة : الشاعر محمد علي إسماعيل. هذه القرية تابعة لقضاء أبي الخصيب الذي اسسه (القائد مرزوق أبي الخصيب) حاجب الخليفة المنصور عام 140 هـ والذي شهد وقائع تاريخية هامة سجّلها التاريخ العربي، ابرزها معركة الزنج ما تبعها من أحداث. هذا القضاء الذي برز فيه شعراء كثيرون منهم (محمد محمود) من مشاهير المجددين في عالم الشعر والنقد الحديث و(محمد علي إسماعيل) صاحب الشعر الكثير في المحافظة و(خليل إسماعيل) الذي ينظم المسرحيات الشعرية ويخرجها بنفسه ويصور ديكورها بريشته و(مصطفي كامل الياسين) شاعر و(مؤيد العبد الواحد) الشاعر الوجداني الرقيق وهو من رواة شعر السياب و(سعدي يوسف) الشاعر العراقي المعروف و(عبد اللطيف الدليشي) الاديب البصري و(عبد الستار عبد الرزاق الجمعة) وآخرين... 

نهر بويب : تنتشر في أبي الخصيب انهار صغيرة تأخذ مياهها من شط العرب وتتفرع إلي انهار صغيرة... منها (نهر بويب) ، النهر الذي ذكره الشاعر كثيراً في قصائده... هذا النهر الذي كان في الأصل وسيلة اروائية بساتين النخيل، يبعد عن شط العرب اكثر من كيلومتر واحد، والذي لا ينبع منه بل يأخذ مياهه من نهر آخر اسمه (بكيع) بتصغير كلمة (بقعه )، يتفرع إلي فرعين احدهما نهر بويب، أما الآن فهو مجري عادي صغير جفّت مياهه وغطّي النهر نباتات (الحلفاء) وبعض الحشائش. وفي السابق كان علي جانبيه أشجار الخوخ والمشمش والعنب، وكان بدر يحب ان يلعب في ماء بويب ويحلو له ان يلتقط المحار منه ويجلس علي نخلة ينظر الماء المنساب.. 

وفي لقاء مع (عبدالمجيد السياب) عم الشاعر قال...: (كنت أعرف مكان السياب علي النهر (نهر بويب) من الأوراق... إذ كان عندما يكتب يمزق كثيراً من الأوراق ويرميها في النهر فأهتدي بها إليه...). وعن سر اهتمام السياب بـ (بويب) قال السيد عبد المجيد..Lفي نهاية الأربعينيات قرأت قصيدة لبابلو نيرودا يتحدث عن نهر لا اذكر اسمه وكان السياب قريب مني، فقرأ القصيدة واعتقد انه تأثر بها فكتب قصيدته (بويب)..). 

منزل الأقنان: قال أحمد عبدالعزيز السياب..: (ان دار السياب قد قسمت إلي قسمين... دار جدي... ومنزل الأقتان الذي خلّده كثيراً في شعره، يبعد هذا المنزل عشرين متراً عن الدار الحقيقية وهو بيت فلاحي جد بدر الذين استغلتهم عائلة السياب، وهو بيت واسع قديم مهجور كان يدعي (كوت المراجيح) وكان هذا البيت في العهد العثماني مأوي عبيد (أسرة السياب) وكان الشعر بدر قد جعل من منزل الأقتان في أيام طفولته مقر الجريدة كان يخطّها ويصدرها الشاعر بإسم (جيكور) يتناقلها صبيان القرية ثم تعود في ختام قراءتها من قبل أصدقاء بدر ليلصقها الشاعر علي حائط منزل الأقتان. 

بعض من ارتبط بهن وأحبهنّ: ,لآق. ولابد من ذكر من ارتبط بهن وأحبهن...: 
ـ كانت الراعية (هويله) هي أول امرأة خفق لها قلبه وأحبها، حيث كانت اكبر منه سنا ترعي أغنام لها، يقابلها خارج قريته، وفجأة تحول إلي حب فتاة جميلة عمرها آنذاك (15) سنة، كانت تأتي إلي قريته والسياب في عنفوان شبابه وهو الباحث عن الحنين فالتجأ يتشبث بحب (وفيقه) التي كانت تسكن علي مقربة من بيت الشاعر. كان البيت فيه شباكاً مصبوغاً باللون الأزرق يعلو عن الأرض مترا أو يطل علي درب قرب من بيت قديم، شباك وفيقة التي لم يسعده حظه في الزواج منها، في شباكها قال شعرا جميلا، ولم يعرف لحد الآن هل ان وفيقة كانت تبادله الحب أم لا. ولم يكن في جيكور مدرسة في ذلك الوقت، لذا كان علي السياب ان يسير مشيا إلي قرية (آل إبراهيم) الواقعة بالقرب من جيكور بعد ان انهي الصف الرابع بنجاح وانتقل إلي مدرسة المحمودية والتي كانت إدارة المدرسة مطلة علي الشارع، شناشيل ملونة، وكان بيت الجلبي يقع خلف المدرسة، كان الشاعر يجول في هذه الطرقات المؤدية إليه سيما وان له زملاء وهو بعيد عن جيكور، وكانت (ابنة الجلبي) فتاة جميلة كان يراها السياب وهو ماراً بزقاق يؤدي لمسكنها، فان يتغزل بها ويحبها من طرف واحد فقط. 

ـ وفي دار المعلمين العالية في بغداد وقع في حب جديد، فتاة بغدادية اخذت حظها من العلم والمعرفة ولها فوق ثقافتها جمال يأخذ بالالباب وهي التي يصفها بأن لها في وجهها غمّازة، تلبس العباءة وكانت عندما تمر به تضع العباءة علي وجهها كي لا تراه وكانت (نازك الملائكة) صديقة (لباب) التي احبها الشاعر من جانب واحد وكانت ذكية وجميلة جدا وكان أهلها يوصونها ان تعبس عندما تسير لكي لا يطمع الآخرون بملاحقتها وقد اعرضت عن كل الذين خطبوها. 

وأحب زميلة له حبا من طرف واحد أيضا وكان حبا افلاطونيا ارتفع حب الخيال حتي جاوز الحد وتضاءلت فيه رغبة الجسم فما كان منها إلا ان تتزوج رجلا ثريا وتترك السياب بآلامه. 

وتعرّف علي الشاعرة (لميعة عباس عمارة) في دار المعلمين العالية، وكانت علاقة... 

كانت بادئ ذي بدء ذات طابع سياسي ولكن ـ كعادته ـ وقع في حبها لأنها كانت من اخلص صديقاته، وقال فيها قصائد كثيرة ودعاها السياب لزيارته في جيكور وبقيت في ضيافته ثلاثة أيام كانا يخرجان سوية إلي بساتين قريته ويقرأ لها من شعره وهما في زورق صغير. ويتعرف الشاعر علي صديقة بلجيكية، اسمها (لوك لوران) وقد وعدته ان تزور قريته جيكور فكتب قصيدة تعتبر من أروع قصائده الغزلية... وشاء حظه ان يلتقي بمومس عمياء اسمها (سليمه) فاكتشف من خلالها عالم الليل والبغاء واكتشف اسرارا غريبة واعطانا صورة صادقة لما كانت تعانيه هذه الطبقة من الناس، فكانت قصيدته الرائعة (المومس العمياء) التي صوّر فيها الواقع الاجتماعي آنذاك وواقع المرأة بصورة خاصة. 

زواجه : ويتزوج السياب إحدي قريباته، وأحب زوجته فكان لها الزوج المثالي الوفي، وكانت هي كذلك، فقد انجبت منه غيداء وغيلان والاء، ولمّا اصابه المرض كانت مثال المرأة الحنونة، المحتملة كل متاعب والأم الحياة، حيث كانت الأيام معه اياما قاسية. تقول عنها زوجته السيدة اقبال...: (عندما تغدو قسوة الأيام ذكريات، تصبح جزءا لا يتجزأ من شعور الإنسان، تترسب في أعماقه طبقة صلبة يكاد يشعر بثقلها إذ ما تزال تشدني ذكرياتي معه كلما قرأت مأساة وسمعت بفاجعة). 
تقول عن كيفية زواجها منه...: لم أتعرف عليه بمعني الكلمة (التعارف والحب واللقاء) إنما كانت بيننا علاقة مصاهرة حيث ان اختي الكبري كانت زوجة لعم الشاعر (السيد عبدالقادر السياب) في أوائل الثلاثينات، وكان أخي قد تزوج من أسرة السياب، وبعد نيل الموافقة الرسمية تم عقد الزواج في 19 حزيران (يونيو) 1955 في البصرة ثم انتقلنا إلي بغداد 

كانت السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة من حياته فترة رهيبة عرف فيها صراع الحياة مع الموت. لقد زجّ بجسمه النحيل وعظامه الرقاق إلي حلبة هذا الصراع الذي جمع معاني الدنيا في سرير ضيق حيث راح الوهن وهو يتفجرعزيمة ورؤي وحبا، يقارع الجسم المتهافت المتداعي، وجه الموت يحملق به كل يوم فيصدّه الشاعر عنه بسيف من الكلمة... بالكلمة عاش بدر صراعه، كما يجب ان يعيش الشاعر، ولعل ذلك لبدر، كان الرمز الأخير والأمضّ، للصراع بين الحياة والموت الذي عاشه طوال عمره القصير علي مستوي شخصه ومستوي دنياه معاً. فهو قبل ذلك إذ كان جسده الضامر منتصبا، خفيفا، منطلقا يكاد لا يلقي علي الأرض ظلا لشدة شفافيته. 

للسياب اثار مطبوعة هي: 
ازهار ذابلة (شعر)، اساطير (شعر)، المومس العمياء (ملحمة شعرية)، حفار القبور (قصيدة طويلة)، الاسلحة والاطفال (قصيدة طويلة)، مختارات من الشعر العالمي الحديث (قصائد مترجمة)، انشودة المطر (شعر)، المعبد الغريق (شعر)، منزل الاقنان (شعر)، شناشيل ابنة الجلبي (شعر)، ديوان بجزئين (اصدار دار العودة). 

أما اثاره المخطوطة فهي: 
زئير العاصفة (شعر)، قلب اسيا (ملحمة شعرية)، القيامة الصغري (ملحمة شعرية)، من شعر ناظم حكمت (تراجم)، قصص قصيدة ونماذج بشرية، مقالات وبحوث مترجمة عن الانكليزية منها السياسية والادبية.. مقالات وردود نشرها في مجلة الاداب... شعره الاخير بعد سفره إلي الكويت ولم يطبع في ديوانه الاخير (شناشيل ابنة الجلبي) قصائد من ايديث ستويل. 

​


----------



## اني بل (27 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: سعاد الصباح



*​*
**



* ولدت الدكتورة سعاد محمد الصباح في الكويت عام 1942 - حاصلة على بكالوريوس اقتصاد من جامعة القاهرة، ودكتوراه اقتصاد من جامعة ساري جلفورد 1981. - تشارك في العديد من الهيئات والمنظمات العربية والدولية ومنها عضو اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة حقوق الإنسان، ومجلس الأمناء لمنتدى الفكر العربي، وجمعية الصحفيين الكويتية، ورئيسة شرف جمعية بيادر السلام النسائية. - تهتم بقضايا حرية الرأي وحقوق الإنسان. - أسست دار سعاد الصباح للنشر والتوزيع. - رصدت جملة من الجوائز باسمها واسم الشيخ عبد الله المبارك الصباح لتشجيع الإبداع الفكري والعلمي والأدبي. من مؤلفاتها : "التخطيط والتنمية في الاقتصاد الكويتي" و"دور المرأة" و"أضواء على الاقتصاد الكويتي" صقر الخليج عبد الله المبارك الصباح – كتاب توثيقي تاريخي صدر عام 1995م هل تسمحون لي أن أحب وطني ( مجموعة مقالات) صدرت عام 1990م، القاهرة، الطبعة الثانية 1992م القاهرة. وغيرها. دواوينها الشعرية: ديوان "من عمري" صدر عام 1964م. ديوان "أمنية "صدر عام 1971م القاهرة. الطبعة الثانية الكويت دار سعاد الصباح للنشر والتوزيع 1989م، القاهرة 1992م. "إليك يا ولدي" صدر عام 1982م دار المعارف القاهرة (أربع طبعات) الكويت 1989م، القاهرة 1992م. "فتافيت امرأة "صدر عام 1986م، الكويت 1989م،القاهرة 1992م. "في البدء كانت الأنثى "صدر عام 1988م لندن، القاهرة 1992م. "حوار الورد والبنادق" صدر عام 1989م لندن. "برقيات عاجلة إلى وطني" صدر عام 1990م القاهرة، الكويت 1992م. " آخر السيوف "صدر عام 1991م. "قصائد حب " صدر عام 1992م. "امرأة بلا سواحل" صدر عام 1994م. ​


----------



## اني بل (27 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: محمد مهدي الجواهري



*​*
**



* ولد الشاعر محمد مهدي الجواهري في النجف في السادس والعشرين من تموز عام 1899م ، والنجف مركز ديني وأدبي ، وللشعر فيها أسواق تتمثل في مجالسها ومحافلها ، وكان أبوه عبد الحسين عالماً من علماء النجف ، أراد لابنه الذي بدت عليه ميزات الذكاء والمقدرة على الحفظ أن يكون عالماً، لذلك ألبسه عباءة العلماء وعمامتهم وهو في سن العاشرة. 

- تحدّر من أسرة نجفية محافظة عريقة في العلم والأدب والشعر تُعرف بآل الجواهر ، نسبة إلى أحد أجداد الأسرة والذي يدعى الشيخ محمد حسن صاحب الجواهر ، والذي ألّف كتاباً في الفقه واسم الكتاب "جواهر الكلام في شرح شرائع الإسلام " . وكان لهذه الأسرة ، كما لباقي الأسر الكبيرة في النجف مجلس عامر بالأدب والأدباء يرتاده كبار الشخصيات الأدبية والعلمية . 

- قرأ القرآن الكريم وهو في هذه السن المبكرة وتم له ذلك بين أقرباء والده وأصدقائه، ثم أرسله والده إلى مُدرّسين كبار ليعلموه الكتابة والقراءة، فأخذ عن شيوخه النحو والصرف والبلاغة والفقه وما إلى ذلك مما هو معروف في منهج الدراسة آنذاك . وخطط له والده وآخرون أن يحفظ في كل يوم خطبة من نهج البلاغة وقصيدة من ديوان المتنبي ليبدأ الفتى بالحفظ طوال نهاره منتظراً ساعة الامتحان بفارغ الصبر ، وبعد أن ينجح في الامتحان يسمح له بالخروج فيحس انه خُلق من جديد ، وفي المساء يصاحب والده إلى مجالس الكبار . 

- ‏أظهر ميلاً منذ الطفولة إلى الأدب فأخذ يقرأ في كتاب البيان والتبيين ومقدمة ابن خلدون ودواوين الشعر ، ونظم الشعر في سن مبكرة ، تأثراً ببيئته ، واستجابة لموهبة كامنة فيه .‏ 

- كان قوي الذاكرة ، سريع الحفظ ، ويروى أنه في إحدى المرات وضعت أمامه ليرة ذهبية وطلب منه أن يبرهن عن مقدرته في الحفظ وتكون الليرة له. فغاب الفتى ثماني ساعات وحفظ قصيدة من (450) بيتاً واسمعها للحاضرين وقبض الليرة .‏ 

- كان أبوه يريده عالماً لا شاعراً ، لكن ميله للشعر غلب عليه . وفي سنة 1917، توفي والده وبعد أن انقضت أيام الحزن عاد الشاب إلى دروسه وأضاف إليها درس البيان والمنطق والفلسفة.. وقرأ كل شعر جديد سواء أكان عربياً أم مترجماً عن الغرب . 

- وكان في أول حياته يرتدي العمامة لباس رجال الدين لأنه نشأ نشأةً دينيه محافظة ، واشترك بسب ذلك في ثورة العشرين عام 1920م ضد السلطات البريطانية وهو لابس العمامة ، ثم اشتغل مدة قصيرة في بلاط الملك فيصل الأول عندما تُوج ملكاً على العراق وكان لا يزال يرتدي العمامة ، ثم ترك العمامة كما ترك الاشتغال في البلاط الفيصلي وراح يعمل بالصحافة بعد أن غادر النجف إلى بغداد ، فأصدر مجموعة من الصحف منها جريدة ( الفرات ) وجريدة ( الانقلاب ) ثم جريدة ( الرأي العام ) وانتخب عدة مرات رئيساً لاتحاد الأدباء العراقيين . 

- لم يبق من شعره الأول شيء يُذكر ، وأول قصيدة له كانت قد نشرت في شهر كانون الثاني عام 1921 ، وأخذ يوالي النشر بعدها في مختلف الجرائد والمجلات العراقية والعربية . 

- نشر أول مجموعة له باسم " حلبة الأدب " عارض فيها عدداً من الشعراء القدامى والمعاصرين . 

- سافر إلى إيران مرتين : المرة الأولى في عام 1924 ، والثانية في عام 1926 ، وكان قد أُخِذ بطبيعتها ، فنظم في ذلك عدة مقطوعات . 

- ترك النجف عام 1927 ليُعَيَّن مدرّساً في المدارس الثانوية ، ولكنه فوجيء بتعيينه معلماً على الملاك الابتدائي في الكاظمية . 

- أصدر في عام 1928 ديواناً أسماه " بين الشعور والعاطفة " نشر فيه ما استجد من شعره . 

- استقال من البلاط سنة 1930 ، ليصدر جريدته (الفرات) ، وقد صدر منها عشرون عدداً ، ثم ألغت الحكومة امتيازها فآلمه ذلك كثيراً ، وحاول أن يعيد إصدارها ولكن بدون جدوى ، فبقي بدون عمل إلى أن عُيِّنَ معلماً في أواخر سنة 1931 في مدرسة المأمونية ، ثم نقل لإلى ديوان الوزارة رئيساً لديوان التحرير . 

- في عام 1935 أصدر ديوانه الثاني بإسم " ديوان الجواهري " . 

- في أواخر عام 1936 أصدر جريدة (الانقلاب) إثر الانقلاب العسكري الذي قاده بكر صدقي .وإذ أحس بانحراف الانقلاب عن أهدافه التي أعلن عنها بدأ يعارض سياسة الحكم فيما ينشر في هذه الجريدة ، فحكم عليه بالسجن ثلاثة أشهر وبإيقاف الجريدة عن الصدور شهراً . 

- بعد سقوط حكومة الانقلاب غير اسم الجريدة إلى (الرأي العام) ، ولم يتح لها مواصلة الصدور ، فعطلت أكثر من مرة بسبب ما كان يكتب فيها من مقالات ناقدة للسياسات المتعاقبة . 

- لما قامت حركة مارس 1941 أيّدها وبعد فشلها غادر العراق مع من غادر إلى إيران ، ثم عاد إلى العراق في العام نفسه ليستأنف إصدار جريدته (الرأي العام) . 

- في عام 1944 شارك في مهرجان أبي العلاء المعري في دمشق . 

- أصدر في عامي 1949 و 1950 الجزء الأول والثاني من ديوانه في طبعة جديدة ضم فيها قصائده التي نظمها في الأربعينيات والتي برز فيها شاعراً كبيراً . 

- شارك في عام 1950 في المؤتمر الثقافي للجامعة العربية الذي عُقد في الاسكندرية . 

- انتخب رئيساً لاتحاد الأدباء العراقيين ونقيباً للصحفيين . 

- واجه مضايقات مختلفة فغادر العراق عام 1961 إلى لبنان ومن هناك استقر في براغ ضيفاً على اتحاد الأدباء التشيكوسلوفاكيين . 

- أقام في براغ سبع سنوات ، وصدر له فيها في عام 1965 ديوان جديد سمّاه " بريد الغربة " . 

- عاد إلى العراق في عام 1968 وخصصت له حكومة الثورة راتباً تقاعدياً قدره 150 ديناراً في الشهر . 

- في عام 1969 صدر له في بغداد ديوان "بريد العودة" . 

- في عام 1971 أصدرت له وزارة الإعلام ديوان " أيها الأرق" .وفي العام نفسه رأس الوفد العراقي الذي مثّل العراق في مؤتمر الأدباء العرب الثامن المنعقد في دمشق . وفي العام نفسه أصدرت له وزارة الإعلام ديوان " خلجات " . 

- في عام 1973 رأس الوفد العراقي إلى مؤتمر الأدباء التاسع الذي عقد في تونس . 

- بلدان عديدة فتحت أبوابها للجواهري مثل مصر، المغرب، والأردن ، وهذا دليل على مدى الاحترام الذي حظي به ولكنه اختار دمشق واستقر فيها واطمأن إليها واستراح ونزل في ضيافة الرئيس الراحل حافظ الأسد الذي بسط رعايته لكل الشعراء والأدباء والكتّاب. 

- كرمه الرئيس الراحل «حافظ الأسد» بمنحه أعلى وسام في البلاد ، وقصيدة الشاعر الجواهري (دمشق جبهة المجد» ذروة من الذرا الشعرية العالية . 

- يتصف أسلوب الجواهري بالصدق في التعبير والقوة في البيان والحرارة في الإحساس الملتحم بالصور الهادرة كالتيار في النفس ، ولكنه يبدو من خلال أفكاره متشائماً حزيناً من الحياة تغلف شعره مسحة من الكآبة والإحساس القاتم الحزين مع نفسية معقدة تنظر إلى كل أمر نظر الفيلسوف الناقد الذي لايرضيه شيء. 

- وتوفي الجواهري في السابع والعشرين من تموز 1997 ، ورحل بعد أن تمرد وتحدى ودخل معارك كبرى وخاض غمرتها واكتوى بنيرانها فكان بحق شاهد العصر الذي لم يجامل ولم يحاب أحداً .‏ 

- وقد ولد الجواهري وتوفي في نفس الشهر، وكان الفارق يوماً واحداً مابين عيد ميلاده ووفاته. فقد ولد في السادس والعشرين من تموز عام 1899 وتوفي في السابع والعشرين من تموز 1997 .‏ 

​


----------



## اني بل (27 مايو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: قاسم حداد



*​*
**



* 
ولد في البحرين عام 1948. 

تلقى تعليمه بمدارس البحرين حتى السنة الثانية ثانوي. 
التحق بالعمل في المكتبة العامة منذ عام 1968 حتى عام 1975 
ثم عمل في إدارة الثقافة والفنون بوزارة الإعلام من عام 1980. 
شارك في تأسيس ( أسرة الأدباء والكتاب في البحرين ) عام 1969. 

شغل عدداً من المراكز القيادية في إدارتها. 
تولى رئاسة تحرير مجلة كلمات التي صدرت عام 1987 
عضو مؤسس في فرقة (مسرح أوال) العام 1970. 
يكتب مقالاً أسبوعياً منذ بداية الثمانينات بعنوان (وقت للكتابة) ينشر في عدد من الصحافة العربية. 
كتبت عن تجربته الشعرية عدد من الأطروحات في الجامعات العربية والأجنبية، والدراسات النقدية بالصحف والدوريات العربية والأجنبية. 
ترجمت أشعاره إلى عدد من اللغات الأجنبية . 

متزوج ولديه ولدان وبنت (طفول - محمد - مهيار) وحفيدة واحدة (أمينة). 
حصل على إجازة التفرق للعمل الأدبي من طرف وزارة الإعلام نهاية عام 1997. 

شارك في عدد من المؤتمرات والندوات الشعرية والثقافية عربية وعالمية منها : 
ملتقى الشعر العربي الأول 1970 
مهرجان المربد - بغداد - 1974 
مهرجان أصيلة العاشر 1987- المغرب - 1986 
مهرجان جرش - الأردن - 1997 
المؤتمر الأول لاتحاد الكتاب اللبنانيين - بيروت 1984 
مهرجان الإبداع - القاهرة 
ندوة العمل الثقافي المشترك ( الكويت / الرياض )1985 
المهرجان العالمي الأول للشعر - القاهرة 
لقاء الشعر العرب الفرنسي- غرنوبل - فرنسا / الرباط - المغرب 1986 
لقاء الشعر العربي في نانت - فرنسا 1990 
الندوة الشعرية في مئوية جامعة جورج تاون - واشنطن 1989 
ندوة الانتفاضة الفلسطينية - صنعاء 1989 
مهرجان الشعر العربي -الأول مسقط - عمان 
ملتقى الشعر العربي الأول- تونس 1997 
مهرجان الشعر العربي الأسباني- صنعاء - 1990 
مهرجان الجنادرية - الرياض -السعودية 
المؤتمر الثاني لاتحاد الكتاب اللبنانيين - بيروت 1994 
معرض الكتاب في الشارقة - الإمارات العربية المتحدة 
معرض الكتاب في أبوظبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة 
مهرجان القرين - الكويت - 1994 
ندوة أبو القاسم الشابي- فاس - المغرب - 1994 
ندوة التنوير - أبوظبي 
مهرجان الشاعر عرار - الأردن 
مهرجان الشعر العربي في الرباط- 1997 
مهرجان لوديف - جنوب فرنسا - 1999 
مهرجان مؤسسة الهجرة للثقافة العربية- أمستردام- هولندا - 1998 
مهرجان ربيع الشعر في معهد العالم العربي- باريس 2000 
مهرجان الشعر العربي الألماني- صنعاء - اليمن 2001 
مهرجان الشعر العربي الثاني - بيت الشعر -الأردن 2001 
الأسبوع الثقافي لمؤسسة المدى - دمشق - 2001 
ندوة الثقافة العربية والنشر الإلكتروني- الكويت 2001 
أمسية شعرية في كلية التربية في مدينة عبري - سلطنة عمان - 2001 
المهرجان العالمي للشعر في ميدلين- كولومبيا - 2001 

أطلق (منذ العام 1994) موقعاً في شبكة الإنترنت عن الشعر العربي باسم (جهة الشعر) : 
www.jehat.com 

مؤلفاته : 
البشارة - البحرين - أبريل1970 
خروج رأس الحسين من المدن الخائنة - بيروت - أبريل 1972 
الدم الثاني - البحرين - سبتمبر 1975 
قلب الحب - بيروت - فبراير 1980 
القيامة - بيروت - 1980 
شظايا - بيروت - 1981 
انتماءات - بيروت - 1982 
النهروان - البحرين - 1988 
الجواشن (نص مشترك مع أمين صالح) - المغرب - 1989 
يمشي مخفوراً بالوعول - لندن - 1990 
عزلة الملكات - البحرين - 1992 
نقد الأمل - بيروت - 1995 
أخبار مجنون ليلى ( بالاشتراك مع الفنان ضياء العزاوي ) 
لندن / البحرين - 1996 
ليس بهذا الشكل ، ولا بشكل آخر - دار قرطاس - الكويت -1997 
الأعمال الشعرية - المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر بيروت - 2000 
علاج المسافة - دار تبر الزمان - تونس - ‏2000‏-‏10‏-‏29 
له حصة في الولع - دار الانتشار - بيروت - 2000 المستحيل الأزرق (كتاب مشترك مع المصور الفوتغرافي صالح العزاز) 

ترجمت النصوص إلى الفرنسية / عبد اللطيف اللعبي، والإنجليزية / نعيم عاشور- طبع في روما - 2001 

​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OsvEl9e4n4U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: عمر أبو ريشة



*​*
**



* 

هوعمر أبو ريشة أبوه شافع ولد عمر في منبج عام 1910م وفيها ترعرع ودرج وانتقل منها إلى حلب فدخل مدارسها الابتدائية ثم أدخله أبوه الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت ثم سافر إلى انكلترا عام 1930 ليدرس في جامعتها على الكيمياء الصناعية وهناك زاد تعلقه بالدين الإسلامي وأراد أن يعمل للدعاية له في لندن ، وراح يتردد على جامع لندن يصاحب من يصاحب ويكتب المقالات الكثيرة في هذا الميدان ، ثم انقلب عمر إلى باريس وعاد إلى حلب عام 1932 ولم يعد بعدها إلى انكلترا، اشترك في الحركة الوطنية في سوريا إيام الاحتلال وسجن عدة مرات وفر من الأضطهاد الفرنسي ، كما ثار على الأوضاع في سوريا بعد حصولها على الاستقلال وقد آمن بوحدة الوطن العربي وانفعل بأحداث الأمة الاسلامية 

ولقد كانت كارثة فلسطين بعيدة الأثر في نفسه فله شعر في نكبة فلسطين كثير وله ديوان باسم ( بيت وبيتان ) وديوان باسم ( نساء ) وله مسرحية باسم ( علي ) ولأخرى باسم ( الحسين ) ومسرحية باسم ( تاج محل )وله ديوان باسم ( كاجوراو )ومجموعة قصائد باسم 0 حب ) ومجموعة شعرية باسم ( غنيت في مأتمي )، وله مسرحية شعرية سمها ( رايات ذي قار ) أنشأها قبيل عشرين سنة وجعلها في أربعة فصول وله مسرحية باسم ( الطوفان ) وله ملحمة 0 ملاحم البطولة في التاريخ الإسلامي ) وهي اثني عشر ألف بيت وله ديوان شعر باللغة الانكليزية 0 

عمل سفيرا لبلاده سوريا في عدة دول ( الارجنتين والبرازيل وتشيلي والسعودية ) وتوفي عام 1990م وقد جمعت قصائده في مجموعة كاملة تحمل اسمه .


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: بلند الحيدري



*​*
**



* 

ولد بلند في بغداد في 26 أيلول 1926 وهو كردي الاصل واسمه يعني شامخ في اللغة الكردية. والدته فاطمة بنت ابراهيم أفندي الحيدري الذي كان يشغل منصب شيخ الاسلام في اسطنبول. 

والد بلند كان ضابطا في الجيش العراقي، وهو من عائلة كبيرة أغلبها كان يقطن في شمال العراق ما بين أربيل وسلسلة جبال السليمانية، ومن هذه العائلة برز أيضا جمال الحيدري الزعيم الشيوعي المعروف والذي قتل في انقلاب الثامن من شباط عام 1963 مع أخيه مهيب الحيدري، وهناك الى جانب بلند الأخ الأكبر صفاء الحيدري وهو شاعر بدأ كتابة الشعر بالطبع قبل بلند وله دواوين شعرية عديدة مطبوعة في العراق، وصفاء هذا كان يتصف بنزعة وجودية متمردة، ذهبت به للقيام بنصب خيمة سوداء في بساتين بعقوبة لغرض السكنى فيها، وهناك في بعقوبة تعرّف على الشاعر الوجودي المشرد حسين مردان الذي بدوره عرّفه على بلند، كانت بين الأخوين بلند وصفاء منافسة واضحة، فعندما كان صفاء على سبيل المثال ملاكما كان بلند ملاكما أيضا، وعندما برز اسم صفاء الحيدري في ساحة الشعر العراقي ظهر اسم بلند ليتجاوزه وينال حظوة وشهرة في العراق والعالم العربي. وكان صفاء يكتب رسائل لبلند ويخبره بانه غطى عليه وانه حطمه الخ.. 

في بداية حياته تنقل بلند بين المدن الكردية، السليمانية وأربيل وكركوك بحكم عمل والده كضابط في الجيش. في العام 1940 انفصل الوالدان . ولما توفيت والدته التي كان متعلقا بها كثيرا في العام ،1942 انتقلت العائلة الى بيت جدتهم والدة أبيه. لم ينسجم بلند في محيطه الجديد وقوانينها الصارمة فحاول الانتحار وترك دراسته قبل ان يكمل المتوسطة في ثانوية التفيض، وخرج من البيت مبتدءاً تشرده في سن المراهقة المبكر وهو في السادسة عشرة من عمره. 

توفي والده في عام 1945 ولم يُسمح لبلند ان يسير في جنازته. نام بلند تحت جسور بغداد لعدة ليال، وقام بأعمال مختلفة منها كتابة العرائض (العرضحالجي) أمام وزارة العدل حيث كان خاله داوود الحيدري وزيرا للعدل وذلك تحدي للعائلة. 

بالرغم من تشرده كان بلند حريصا على تثقيف نفسه فكان يذهب الى المكتبة العامة لسنين ليبقى فيها حتى ساعات متأخرة من الليل اذ كوّن صداقة مع حارس المكتبة الذي كان يسمح له بالبقاء بعد اقفال المكتبة. كانت ثقافته انتقائية، فدرس الادب العربي والنقد والتراث وعلم النفس وكان معجب بفرويد وقرأ الفلسفة وتبنى الوجودية لفترة ثم الماركسية والديمقراطية، علاوة على قراءته للأدب العربي من خلال الترجمات 

مؤلفاته: 
1-خفقة الطين- شعر- بغداد 1946. 
2-أغاني المدينة الميتة- شعر- بغداد 1951. 
3-جئتم مع الفجر- شعر- بغداد 1961. 
4-خطوات في الغربة- شعر- بيروت 1965. 
5-رحلة الحروف الصفر- شعر- بيروت 1968. 
6-أغاني الحارس المتعب- شعر- بيروت 1971. 
7-حوار عبر الأبعاد الثلاثة- شعر- بيروت 1972. 
8-زمن لكل الأزمنة- مقالات- بيروت 1981. 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: إبراهيم ناجي



*​*
**




* 

ولد الشاعر إبراهيم ناجي في حي شبرا بالقاهرة في اليوم الحادي والثلاثين من شهر ديسمبر في عام 1898، وكان والده مثقفاً مما أثر كثيراً في تنمية موهبته وصقل ثقافته، وقد تخرج الشاعر من مدرسة الطب في عام 1922، وعين حين تخرجه طبيباً في وزارة المواصلات ، ثم في وزارة الصحة ، ثم مراقباً عاماً للقسم الطبي في وزارة الأوقاف. 

- وقد نهل من الثقافة العربية القديمة فدرس العروض والقوافي وقرأ دواوين المتنبي وابن الرومي وأبي نواس وغيرهم من فحول الشعر العربي، كما نـهل من الثقافة الغربية فقرأ قصائد شيلي وبيرون وآخرين من رومانسيي الشعر الغربي. 

- بدأ حياته الشعرية حوالي عام 1926 عندما بدأ يترجم بعض أشعار الفريد دي موسييه وتوماس مور شعراً وينشرها في السياسة الأسبوعية ، وانضم إلى جماعة أبولو عام 1932م التي أفرزت نخبة من الشعراء المصريين والعرب استطاعوا تحرير القصيدة العربية الحديثة من الأغلال الكلاسيكية والخيالات والإيقاعات المتوارثة . 

- وقد تأثر ناجي في شعره بالاتجاه الرومانسي كما اشتهر بشعره الوجداني ، وكان وكيلاً لمدرسة أبوللو الشعرية ورئيساً لرابطة الأدباء في مصر في الأربعينيات من القرن العشرين . 

وقد قام ناجي بترجمة بعض الأشعار عن الفرنسية لبودلير تحت عنوان أزهار الشر، وترجم عن الإنكليزية رواية الجريمة والعقاب لديستوفسكي، وعن الإيطالية رواية الموت في إجازة، كما نشر دراسة عن شكسبير، وقام بإصدار مجلة حكيم البيت ، وألّف بعض الكتب الأدبية مثل مدينة الأحلام وعالم الأسرة وغيرهما. 

- واجه نقداً عنيفاً عند صدور ديوانه الأول من العقاد وطه حسين معاً ، ويرجع هذا إلى ارتباطه بجماعة أبولو وقد وصف طه حسين شعره بأنه شعر صالونات لا يحتمل أن يخرج إلى الخلاء فيأخذه البرد من جوانبه ، وقد أزعجه هذا النقد فسافر إلى لندن وهناك دهمته سيارة عابرة فنقل إلى مستشفى سان جورج وقد عاشت هذه المحنة في أعماقه فترة طويلة حتى توفي في الرابع والعشرين من شهر مارس في عام 1953. 

- وقد صدرت عن الشاعر إبراهيم ناجي بعد رحيله عدة دراسات مهمة، منها: إبراهيم ناجي للشاعر صالح جودت ، وناجي للدكتورة نعمات أحمد فؤاد ، كما كتبت عنه العديد من الرسائل العلمية بالجامعات المصرية . 

ومن أشهر قصائده قصيدة الأطلال التي تغنت بها أم كلثوم ولحنها الموسيقار الراحل رياض السنباطي . 

ومن دواوينه الشعرية : 

وراء الغمام (1934) ، ليالي القاهرة (1944)، في معبد الليل (1948) ، الطائر الجريح (1953) ، وغيرها . كما صدرت أعماله الشعرية الكاملة في عام 1966 بعد وفاته عن المجلس الأعلى للثقافة. 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: نازك الملائكة



*​*
**



* 

نازك الملائكة شاعرة عراقية تمثل أحد أبرز الأوجه المعاصرة للشعر العربي الحديث، الذي يكشف عن ثقافة عميقة الجذور بالتراث والوطن والإنسان. 

ولدت نازك الملائكة في بغداد عام 1923 وتخرجت في دار المعلمين عام 1944، وفي عام 1949 تخرجت في معهد الفنون الجميلة "فرع العود"، لم تتوقف في دراستها الأدبية والفنية إلى هذا الحد إذ درست اللغة اللاتينية في جامعة برستن في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، كذلك درست اللغة الفرنسية والإنكليزية وأتقنت الأخيرة وترجمت بعض الأعمال الأدبية عنها، وفي عام 1959 عادت إلى بغداد بعد أن قضت عدة سنوات في أمريكا لتتجه إلى انشغالاتها الأدبية في مجالي الشعر والنقد، والتحقت عام 1954 بالبعثة العراقية إلى جامعة وسكونسن لدراسة الأدب المقارن، وقد ساعدتها دراستها هذه المرة للاطلاع على اخصب الآداب العالمية، فإضافة لتمرسها بالآداب الإنكليزية والفرنسية فقد اطلعت على الأدب الألماني والإيطالي والروسي والصيني والهندي. 

اشتغلت بالتدريس في كلية التربية ببغداد عام 1957، وخلال عامي 59 و1960 تركت العراق لتقيم في بيروت وهناك أخذت بنشر نتاجاتها الشعرية والنقدية، ثم عادت إلى العراق لتدرس اللغة العربية وآدابها في جامعة البصرة 

تكاد تكون نازك الملائكة رائدة للشعر الحديث، بالرغم من إن مسألة السبق في "الريادة" لم تحسم بعد بينها وبين بدر شاكر السياب، ولكن نازك نفسها تؤكد على تقدمها في هذا المجال عندما تذكر في كتابها "قضايا الشعر المعاصر" بأنها أول من قال قصيدة الشعر الحر، وهي قصيدة "الكوليرا" عام 1947. أما الثاني -في رأيها- فهو بدر شاكر السياب في ديوانه "أزهار ذابلة" الذي نشر في كانون الأول من السنة نفسها. 

لنازك الملائكة العديد من المجاميع الشعرية والدراسات النقدية منها ما ضمها كتاب ومنها ما نشر في المجلات والصحف الأدبية، أما مجاميعها الشعرية فهي على التوالي: 

عاشقة الليل 1947، شظايا ورماد‍ 1949، قرار الموجة 1957، شجرة القمر1968، مأساة الحياة وأغنية الإنسان "ملحمة شعرية" 1970، يغير ألوانه البحر1977، وللصلاة والثورة 1978. 

ونازك الملائكة ليست شاعرة مبدعة حسب، بل ناقدة مبدعة أيضاً، فآثارها النقدية: (قضايا الشعر المعاصر1962)، (الصومعة والشرفة الحمراء1965) و(سيكولوجية الشعر 1993) تدل على إنها جمعت بين نوعين من النقد، نقد النقاد ونقد الشعراء أو النقد الذي يكتبه الشعراء، فهي تمارس النقد بصفتها ناقدة متخصصة. فهي الأستاذة الجامعية التي يعرفها الدرس الأكاديمي حق معرفة، وتمارسه بصفتها مبدعة منطلقة من موقع إبداعي لأنها شاعرة ترى الشعر بعداً فنياً حراً لا يعرف الحدود أو القيود. لذلك فنازك الناقدة، ومن خلال آثارها النقدية تستبطن النص الشعري وتستنطقه وتعيش في أجوائه ناقدة وشاعرة على حد سواء بحثاً عن أصول فنية أو تجسيداً لمقولة نقدية أو تحديداً لخصائص شعرية مشتركة. 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: محمد حسن فقي



*​*
**



* محمد حسن بن محمد حسين الفقي .

مولده ونشأته: 
ولد الشاعر محمد حسن فقي بمدينة مكة المكرمة في (27) ذي القعدة عام 1331هـ، 
تلقى علومه بمدرستي الفلاح بمكة المكرمة، وجدة، وتخرج من مدرسة الفلاح بمكة المكرمة. 
من أعماله: عمل أستاذًا للأدب العربي فترة قصيرة بمدرسة الفلاح، ثم عين رئيسًا لتحرير جريدة (صوت الحجاز)، ثم انتقل للعمل بوزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني فقضى شطرًا كبيرًا من حياته متنقلًا في وظائفها، إلى أن عين مديرًا عامًا بها، وبعد ذلك عين سفيرًا للملكة في أندونيسيا أيام مؤتمر (باندونج)، فنائبًا لرئيس ديوان المراقبة العامة بالرياض، ثم طلب الإحالة للتقاعد للتفرغ لأعماله الخاصة. 

مؤلفاته: 
له مؤلفات منها (نظرات وأفكار في المجتمع والحياة "في جزئين")، و (وهذه هي مصر)، و (فيلسوف)، و(مذكرات وأفكار حول الحياة والأجيال)، و (مجموعة قصصية)، و (بحوث إسلامية)، و (ملحمة شعرية في رحاب الأولمب). 
صدرت أعماله الكاملة في ثمانية مجلدات عام 1985 . 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: سوزان عليوان



*​*
**



* 
وُلِدَتْ في 28/9/1974 في بيروت، من أب لبناني و أم عراقية الأصل 
.بسبب الحرب في وطنها، صرفت سنوات طفولتها و مراهقتها بين الأندلس و باريس و القاهرة 

.تخرجت عام 1997 من كلية الصحافة و الإعلام من الجامعة الأمريكية في القاهرة 

صدر لها (في طبعات خاصة و محدودة 
عصفور المقهى 1994 * 
مخبأ الملائكة 1995 * 
لا أشبه أحدًا 1996 * 
شمس مؤقتة 1998 * 
ما من يد 1999 * 
كائن اسمه الحب 2001 * 
مصباح كفيف 2002 * 
لنتخيّل المشهد 2004 * 

."تعيش الآن في بيروت، "خرافة الوطن 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: كريم معتوق



*​*
**



* عبد الكريم معتوق المرزوقي 

خريج آداب لغة عربية

مواليد 1963 الامارات العربية المتحدة

رئيس اتحاد وكتاب الامارات في ابوظبي 

الاصدارات : 

ديوان مناهل 
ديوان طوقتني 
ديوان طفولة ديوان ( هذا أنا ) 
- مجنونة
- حكاية البارحة
- السامري
- هذا انا
رحلة الايام السبعة
رواية ( حدث في اسطنبول )
تحت الطبع مجموعة من الدواوين الشعرية منها ( هل يحب الله امريكا ) . و( خذلتك الأمة ) و ( أعصاب السكر) و( قصائد قصيرة ) .
وله رواية تحب الطبع ( رحلة ابن الخراز ) .

كتب في الصحافة المحلية ( بالقلم الأزرق ) جريدة الاتحاد عمود اسبوعي
( ملح وسكر ) في مجلة كل الاسرة
( معكم ) مقال يومي جريدة أخبار العرب

أعد وقدم برامج اذاعية وتلفزيونية منها مدارات لاذاعة ابوظبي و ( الثقافة والناس) لتلفزيون دبي
وبرنامج ( مبدعون تحت الضوء ) و ( وجه القصيد ) و ( أنا اعتقد ) ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: عمر أبو ريشة



*​*
**



* 

هوعمر أبو ريشة أبوه شافع ولد عمر في منبج عام 1910م وفيها ترعرع ودرج وانتقل منها إلى حلب فدخل مدارسها الابتدائية ثم أدخله أبوه الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت ثم سافر إلى انكلترا عام 1930 ليدرس في جامعتها على الكيمياء الصناعية وهناك زاد تعلقه بالدين الإسلامي وأراد أن يعمل للدعاية له في لندن ، وراح يتردد على جامع لندن يصاحب من يصاحب ويكتب المقالات الكثيرة في هذا الميدان ، ثم انقلب عمر إلى باريس وعاد إلى حلب عام 1932 ولم يعد بعدها إلى انكلترا، اشترك في الحركة الوطنية في سوريا إيام الاحتلال وسجن عدة مرات وفر من الأضطهاد الفرنسي ، كما ثار على الأوضاع في سوريا بعد حصولها على الاستقلال وقد آمن بوحدة الوطن العربي وانفعل بأحداث الأمة الاسلامية 

ولقد كانت كارثة فلسطين بعيدة الأثر في نفسه فله شعر في نكبة فلسطين كثير وله ديوان باسم ( بيت وبيتان ) وديوان باسم ( نساء ) وله مسرحية باسم ( علي ) ولأخرى باسم ( الحسين ) ومسرحية باسم ( تاج محل )وله ديوان باسم ( كاجوراو )ومجموعة قصائد باسم 0 حب ) ومجموعة شعرية باسم ( غنيت في مأتمي )، وله مسرحية شعرية سمها ( رايات ذي قار ) أنشأها قبيل عشرين سنة وجعلها في أربعة فصول وله مسرحية باسم ( الطوفان ) وله ملحمة 0 ملاحم البطولة في التاريخ الإسلامي ) وهي اثني عشر ألف بيت وله ديوان شعر باللغة الانكليزية 0 

عمل سفيرا لبلاده سوريا في عدة دول ( الارجنتين والبرازيل وتشيلي والسعودية ) وتوفي عام 1990م وقد جمعت قصائده في مجموعة كاملة تحمل اسمه . 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: إبراهيم ناجي



*​*
**



* 

ولد الشاعر إبراهيم ناجي في حي شبرا بالقاهرة في اليوم الحادي والثلاثين من شهر ديسمبر في عام 1898، وكان والده مثقفاً مما أثر كثيراً في تنمية موهبته وصقل ثقافته، وقد تخرج الشاعر من مدرسة الطب في عام 1922، وعين حين تخرجه طبيباً في وزارة المواصلات ، ثم في وزارة الصحة ، ثم مراقباً عاماً للقسم الطبي في وزارة الأوقاف. 

- وقد نهل من الثقافة العربية القديمة فدرس العروض والقوافي وقرأ دواوين المتنبي وابن الرومي وأبي نواس وغيرهم من فحول الشعر العربي، كما نـهل من الثقافة الغربية فقرأ قصائد شيلي وبيرون وآخرين من رومانسيي الشعر الغربي. 

- بدأ حياته الشعرية حوالي عام 1926 عندما بدأ يترجم بعض أشعار الفريد دي موسييه وتوماس مور شعراً وينشرها في السياسة الأسبوعية ، وانضم إلى جماعة أبولو عام 1932م التي أفرزت نخبة من الشعراء المصريين والعرب استطاعوا تحرير القصيدة العربية الحديثة من الأغلال الكلاسيكية والخيالات والإيقاعات المتوارثة . 

- وقد تأثر ناجي في شعره بالاتجاه الرومانسي كما اشتهر بشعره الوجداني ، وكان وكيلاً لمدرسة أبوللو الشعرية ورئيساً لرابطة الأدباء في مصر في الأربعينيات من القرن العشرين . 

وقد قام ناجي بترجمة بعض الأشعار عن الفرنسية لبودلير تحت عنوان أزهار الشر، وترجم عن الإنكليزية رواية الجريمة والعقاب لديستوفسكي، وعن الإيطالية رواية الموت في إجازة، كما نشر دراسة عن شكسبير، وقام بإصدار مجلة حكيم البيت ، وألّف بعض الكتب الأدبية مثل مدينة الأحلام وعالم الأسرة وغيرهما. 

- واجه نقداً عنيفاً عند صدور ديوانه الأول من العقاد وطه حسين معاً ، ويرجع هذا إلى ارتباطه بجماعة أبولو وقد وصف طه حسين شعره بأنه شعر صالونات لا يحتمل أن يخرج إلى الخلاء فيأخذه البرد من جوانبه ، وقد أزعجه هذا النقد فسافر إلى لندن وهناك دهمته سيارة عابرة فنقل إلى مستشفى سان جورج وقد عاشت هذه المحنة في أعماقه فترة طويلة حتى توفي في الرابع والعشرين من شهر مارس في عام 1953. 

- وقد صدرت عن الشاعر إبراهيم ناجي بعد رحيله عدة دراسات مهمة، منها: إبراهيم ناجي للشاعر صالح جودت ، وناجي للدكتورة نعمات أحمد فؤاد ، كما كتبت عنه العديد من الرسائل العلمية بالجامعات المصرية . 

ومن أشهر قصائده قصيدة الأطلال التي تغنت بها أم كلثوم ولحنها الموسيقار الراحل رياض السنباطي . 

ومن دواوينه الشعرية : 

وراء الغمام (1934) ، ليالي القاهرة (1944)، في معبد الليل (1948) ، الطائر الجريح (1953) ، وغيرها . كما صدرت أعماله الشعرية الكاملة في عام 1966 بعد وفاته عن المجلس الأعلى للثقافة. 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: عبدالكريم قذيفة



*​*
**



* 
شاعر وقاص جزائري من مواليد 1964 بجبل امساعد – بوسعادة . 
- يعمل حاليا مخرجا إذاعيا رئيسيا بإذاعة الحضنة الجهوية 
- بداية النشر سنة 1983 
- عضو إتحاد الكتاب الجزائريين بداية من سنة 1987. 
- عضو الجمعية الثقافية الجاحظية منذ 1992 . 
- رئيس النادي الأدبي لدار الثقافة ورقلة من 92- 95 
- ورد إسمه في معجم الكتاب الجزائريين – دار الحضارة – الجزائر . 
- ورد إسمه في معجم أدباء الجزائر المعاصرة – قسنطينة 2000 .رئيس المكتب الجهوي للجمعية الثقافية الجاحظية 
- عضو مؤسس للرابطة المعنوية لأدباء الجزائر 2001 . 
- مؤسس ومسير نادي الدكتور جنيدي خليفة الثقافي ببسكرة * أول نادي ثقافي من نوعه – تحت إشراف الجمعية الثقافية الجاحظية 

- له ديوان شعري صدر سنة 1993 بعنوان – لو أنت تدري كم أحبك . 
- مجموعة قصصية جاهزة للطبع بدعم من الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف . 
- منجز أول قرص مضغوط شعري – غنائي – لشاعر جزائري 
- أكثر من 130 عمل شعري وقصصي في الصحافة الوطنية والعربية منذ سنة 1983 تاريخ بداية النشر . 

- حاصل على الجائزة الثانية في مهرجان الشعر الطلابي بباتنة 1988 . 
- الجائزة الثانية في مسابقة القصة العربية بالسعودية 2002 
- مكرم من طرف الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف كأحسن كاتب لسنة 2002 بمناسبة اليوم الإفريقي للملكية ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: أمل دنقل



*​*
**



* 

ولد في عام 1940 بقرية "القلعة", مركز "قفط" على مسافة قريبة من مدينة "قنا" في صعيد مصر. 

كان والده عالماً من علماء الأزهر, حصل على "إجازة العالمية" عام 1940, فأطلق اسم "أمل" على مولوده الأول تيمناً بالنجاح الذي أدركه في ذلك العام. وكان يكتب الشعر العمودي, ويملك مكتبة ضخمة تضم كتب الفقه والشريعة والتفسير وذخائر التراث العربي, التي كانت المصدر الأول لثقافة الشاعر. 

فقد أمل دنقل والده وهو في العاشرة, فأصبح, وهو في هذا السن, مسؤولاً عن أمه وشقيقيه. 

أنهى دراسته الثانوية بمدينة قنا, والتحق بكلية الآداب في القاهرة لكنه انقطع عن متابعة الدراسة منذ العام الأول ليعمل موظفاً بمحكمة "قنا" وجمارك السويس والإسكندرية ثم موظفاً بمنظمة التضامن الأفرو آسيوي, لكنه كان دائم "الفرار" من الوظيفة لينصرف إلى "الشعر". عرف بالتزامه القومي وقصيدته السياسية الرافضة ولكن أهمية شعر دنقل تكمن في خروجها على الميثولوجيا اليونانية والغربية السائدة في شعر الخمسينات, وفي استيحاء رموز التراث العربي تأكيداً لهويته القومية وسعياً إلى تثوير القصيدة وتحديثها. 

عرف القارىء العربي شعره من خلال ديوانه الأول "البكاء بين يدي زرقاء اليمامة" (1969) الذي جسد فيه إحساس الإنسان العربي بنكسة 1967 وأكد ارتباطه العميق بوعي القارىء ووجدانه. صدرت له ست مجموعات شعرية هي: 

البكاء بين يدي زرقاء اليمامة" - بيروت 1969, 

تعليق على ما حدث" - بيروت 1971, 

مقتل القمر" - بيروت 1974, 

العهد الآتي" - بيروت 1975, 

أقوال جديدة عن حرب البسوس" - القاهرة 1983, 

أوراق الغرفة 8" - القاهرة 1983. 

لازمه مرض السرطان لأكثر من ثلاث سنوات صارع خلالها الموت دون أن يكفّ عن حديث الشعر, ليجعل هذا الصراع "بين متكافئين: الموت والشعر" كما كتب الشاعر أحمد عبد المعطي حجازي. 

توفي إثر مرض في أيار / مايو عام 1983 في القاهرة. 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: إبراهيم العريض



*​*
**



* إبراهيم العريض ، شاعر البحرين 
ولد عام 1908 وتوفي عام 2001 ميلادي 
عاش طفولته وفتوتـه في الهـند
وظلّ خلال ثمانية عقود يعيش للشعر وفي الشعر ,وخلال هذه المدة الطويلة أخرج العديد من الدواوين والقصص والمسرحيات الشعرية 
, وقدم إضاءات نقدية مهمة للتراث الشعري
دواوينه : 
أرض الشهداء 
ديوان قبلتان 
ديوان الذكرى 
ديوان شموع 
العرائس 
ديوان ( يا أنت ) 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: عيسى الشيخ حسن



*​*
**



* شاعر سوري من مواليد 1965 
يقيم في قطر 
فاز بالعديد من الجوائز الأدبية مثل :
جائزة الشارقة للإبداع الأدبي الدورة الخامسة 
جائزة عبد الوهاب البياتي . الدورة الأولى 

دواوينه : 
1ـ أناشيد مبللة بالحزن 1998

2ـ يا جبال أوبي معه 2001 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: الياس أبو شبكة



*​*
**



* إلياس أبو شبكة 
1903 - 1947 م 
شاعر لبناني ، ولد في نيويورك أثناء سياحة قام بها والده، وأصل الأسرة من قبرص، وكان جده يطرح الشبكة للصيد في البحر، فلقبت الأسرة بأبي شبكة. كان والده ثرياً فاغتاله اللصوص سنة1914 م، 
مترجم يحسن الفرنسية، كثير النظم بالعربية. اشترك في تحرير بعض الجرائد ببيروت. 
------------------------ 
ترك أبو شبكة الراحل حوالي 40 كتابا بين مترجم وموضوع. 
أشعاره 
القيثارة (1926)، 
المريض الصامت (1928)، 
أفاعي الفردوس (1938)، 
الألحان (1941)، 
نداء القلب (1944)، 
إلى الأبد (1945) 
غلواء (1945). 
------------------------ 
نثره : 
طاقات زهور (1927)، 
العمال الصالحون (1927)، 
الرسوم (1931)، 
روابط الفكر والروح بين العرب والفرنجة (1945) 
لبنان في العالم 
المجتمع الأفضل 
روابط الفكر بين العرب والفرنجة. 
------------------------ 
ترجماته : 
جوسلين و سقوط ملاك للا مارتين 
بول وفرجيني ، 
الكوخ الهندي لبرنردين دو سان بيار 
البخيل ، و الثري النبيل ، ومريض الوهم و الطبيب رغما عنه لموليير. 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: حافظ إبراهيم



*​*
**



* 

حافظ إبراهيم "شاعر النيل" ولد في 4 فبراير 1872- ديروط وهو من أبرز الشعراء العرب في العصر الحديث، نال لقب شاعر النيل بعد أن عبر عن مشاكل الشعب، أصدر ديوانا شعريا في ثلاثة أجزاء، عين مديرا لدار الكتب في أخريات حياته وأحيل إلى التقاعد عام 1932،ترجم العديد من القصائد والكتب لشعراء وأدباء الغرب مثل شكسبير وفيكتور هوجو ولقد توفى في 21 يونيو 1932. 

جمع شعره في ديوان موحداً ، وانتمى هو وأحمد شوقي إلى مدرسة الإحياء وعرف بموقفه ضد المستعمر في حربه ضد اللغة العربية . 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: محمد بنيس



*​*
**



* 
ولد بفاس 1948. 

تابع دراسته العليا بكلية الآداب والعلوم الانسانية بفاس حيث حصل على شهادة الاجازة في الأدب العرب سنة 1978. وفي سنة 1978 دبلوم الدراسات العليا من كلية الأداب والعلوم الانسانية بالرباط، ومن نفس الكلية حصل على دكتوراه الدولة سنة 1988. 

يعمل حالياً أستاذاً للشعر العربي الحديث بنفس الكلية. 

أسس مجلة الثقافة الجديدة سنة 1974 وهو أحد مؤسسي (بيت الشعر في المغرب) إلى جوار محمد بنطلحة، صلاح بوسريف وحسن نجمي. 

يتحمل حالياً مسؤولية رئاسة (بيت الشعر في المغرب). 
حصل على جائزة المغرب عن ديوانه (ورقة البهاء). 
تلازمت كتاباته الشعرية مع اهتماماته الثقافية والتنظيرية للشعر العربي. 

دووانيه الشعرية: 
1- ما قبل الكلام. فاس، مطبعة النهضة 1969. 
2- شئ عن الاضطهاد والفرح. فاس،منشورات الاتحاد الوطني لطلبة المغرب، (مطبعة النهضة) 1972. 
3- وجه متوهج عبر امتداد الزمن. مطبعة النهضة، 1974. 
4- في اتجاه صوتك العمودي، الدار البيضاء، منشورات الثقافة الجديدة، 1980. 
5- مواسم الشرق، ط1، الدار البيضاء، دار توبقال للنشر 1986. 
6- صدرت الطبعة الثانية (مواسم الشرق تليها دكنة لمسكن الصباح) عن دار توبقال 1990. 
7- ورقة البهاء، الدار البيضاء، دار توبقال للنشر 1988. 
8- هبة الفراغ، الدار البيضاء، دار توبقال للنشر، 1992. 
9- كتاب الحب، باشتراك مع الفنان التشكيلي العراقي ضياء العزاوي، الدار البيضاء، دار توبقال 1995. 
10- المكان الوثني، الدار البيضاء، دار توبقال 1996. 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: عبدالرزاق عبدالواحد



*​*
**



* ــ عبدالرزاق عبدالواحد فياض المراني
ــ ولد في بغداد عام 1930
ــ تخرج في دار المعلمين العالية ــ قسم اللغة العربية
ــ عمل في التدريس وشغل أكثر من منصب في وزارة الثقافة والاعلام .
ــ من دواوينه : 
لعنة الشيطان 
1950 ، طيبة 1956 ،
النشيد العظيم 1959 
، أوراق على رصيف الذاكرة 1969 ،
خيمة على مشارف الأربعين 
1970 ، الخيمة الثانية 1975 ، 
سلاما يامياه الأرض 1984 ، 
هو الذي رأى 1986 ، 
البشير 1987
ياسيد المشرقين ياوطني 1988 ، 
الأعمال الكاملة 1991 ، 
ياصبر أيوب 1993 ، 
قصائد في الحب والموت 1993
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: إبراهيم عبد القادر المازني



*​*
**



* 1308-1368 هـ / 1890 - 1949 م 

إبراهيم بن محمد بن عبد القادر المازني.
أديب مجدد، من كبار الكتاب، امتاز بأسلوب حلو الديباجة، تمضي فيه النكتة ضاحكة من نفسها، وتقسو فيه الحملة صاخبة عاتية. 
نسبته إلى (كوم مازن) من المنوفية بمصر، ومولده ووفاته بالقاهرة.
تخرج بمدرسة المعلمين، وعانى التدريس، ثم الصحافة وكان من أبرع الناس في الترجمة عن الإنكليزية. 
ونظم الشعر، وله فيه معان مبتكرة اقتبس بعضها من أدب الغرب، ثم رأى الانطلاق من قيود الأوزان والقوافي فانرف إلى النثر. 
وقرأ كثيراً من أدب الغرب ، وكان جلداً على المطالعة وذكر لي أنه حفظ في صباه (الكامل للمبرد) غيباً، وكان ذلك سر الغنى في لغته. 
وعمل في جريدة (الأخبار) مع أمين الرافعي، و(البلاغ) مع عبد القادر حمزة وكتب في صحف يومية أخرى،وأصدر مجلة (الأسبوع) مدة قصيرة، وملأ المجلات الشهرية والأسبوعية المصرية بفيض من مقالاته لا يفيض. 
وهو من أعضاء المجتمع العلمي العربي بدمشق، ومجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة.

له (ديوان شعر-ط)، وله: (حصاد الهشيم-ط) مقالات، و(إبراهيم الكاتب-ط) جزآن، قصة، و(قبض الريح-ط)/ و(صندوق الدنيا-ط)، و(ديوان شعر-ط)، جزآن صغيران، و(رحلة الحجاز-ط) و(بشار بن برد-ط)، وترجم عن الإنكليزية (مختارات من القصص الإنجليزي-ط) و(الكتاب الأبيض الإنجليزي-ط). 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: محمود سامي البارودي



*​*
**



* 

ولد محمود سامي البارودي في 6 أكتوبر عام 1839 في حي باب الخلق بالقاهرة . 

- بعد أن أتم دراسته الإبتدائية عام 1851 إلتحق بالمرحلة التجهيزية من " المدرسة الحربية المفروزة " وانتظم فيها يدرس فنون الحرب ، وعلوم الدين واللغة والحساب والجبر . 

- تخرج في " المدرسة المفروزة " عام 1855 ولم يستطع إستكمال دراسته العليا ، والتحق بالجيش السلطاني . 

- عمل بعد ذلك بوزارة الخارجية وذهب إلى الأستانة عام 1857 وأعانته إجادته للغة التركية ومعرفته اللغة الفارسية على الإلتحاق " بقلم كتابة السر بنظارة الخارجية التركية " وظل هناك نحو سبع سنوات (1857-1863 ) . 

- بعد عودته إلى مصر في فبراير عام 1863 عينه الخديوي إسماعيل " معيناً " لأحمد خيري باشا على إدارة المكاتبات بين مصر والآستانة . 

- ضاق البارودي بروتين العمل الديواني ونزعت نفسه إلى تحقيق آماله في حياة الفروسية والجهاد ، فنجح في يوليو عام 1863 في الإنتقال إلى الجيش حيث عمل برتبة " البكباشي " العسكرية وأُلحقَ بآلاي الحرس الخديوي وعين قائداً لكتيبتين من فرسانه ، وأثبت كفاءة عالية في عمله . 

- تجلت مواهبه الشعرية في سن مبكرة بعد أن استوعب التراث العربي وقرأ روائع الشعر العربي والفارسي والتركي ، فكان ذلك من عوامل التجديد في شعره الأصيل . 

- اشترك الفارس الشاعر في إخماد ثورة جزيرة كريد عام 1865 واستمر في تلك المهمة لمدة عامين أثبت فيهما شجاعة عالية وبطولة نادرة . 

- كان أحد أبطال ثورة عام 1881 الشهيرة ضد الخديوي توفيق بالاشتراك مع أحمد عرابي ، وقد أسندت إليه رئاسة الوزارة الوطنية في فبراير عام 1882 . 

- بعد سلسلة من أعمال الكفاح والنضال ضد فساد الحكم وضد الإحتلال الإنجليزي لمصر عام 1882 قررت السلطات الحاكمة نفيه مع زعماء الثورة العرابية في ديسمبر عام 1882 إلى جزيرة سرنديب . 

ظل في المنفى أكثر من سبعة عشر عاماً يعاني الوحدة والمرض والغربة عن وطنه ، فسجّل كل ذلك في شعره النابع من ألمه وحنينه . 

- بعد أن بلغ الستين من عمره اشتدت عليه وطأة المرض وضعف بصره فتقرر عودته إلى وطنه مصر للعلاج ، فعاد إلى مصر يوم 12 سبتمبر عام 1899 وكانت فرحته غامرة بعودته إلى الوطن وأنشد " أنشودة العودة " التي قال في مستهلها : 

أبابلُ رأي العين أم هذه مصرُ فإني أرى فيها عيوناً هي السحرُ 

- توفي البارودي في 12 ديسمبر عام 1904 بعد سلسلة من الكفاح والنضال من أجل إستقلال مصر وحريتها وعزتها . 

- يعتبر البارودي رائد الشعر العربي الحديث الذي جدّد في القصيدة العربية شكلاً ومضموناً ، ولقب بإسم " فارس السيف والقلم " . 



​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: ممدوح عدوان



*​*
**



* ولد في قرية قيرون (مصياف) عام 1941. 
تلقى تعليمه في مصياف، وتخرج في جامعة دمشق حاملاً الإجازة في اللغة الانكليزية، عمل في الصحافة الأدبية، وبث له التلفزيون العربي السوري عدداً من المسلسلات والسهرات التلفزيونية. 
عضو جمعية الشعر. 

مؤلفاته: 
1-المخاض- مسرحية شعرية- دمشق 1967. 
2-الظل الأخضر -شعر- دمشق 1967. 
3-الأبتر -قصة- دمشق 1970. 
4-تلويحة الأيدي المتعبة -شعر- دمشق 1970. 
5-محاكمة الرجل الذي لم يحارب -مسرحية- بغداد 1970. 
6-الدماء تدق النوافذ -شعر- بيروت 1974. 
7-أقبل الزمن المستحيل -شعر- 1974. 
8-أمي تطارد قاتلها -شعر- بيروت 1977. 
9-يألفونك فانفر -شعر- دمشق 1977. 
10-ليل العبيد- مسرحية - دمشق 1977. 
11-هملت يستيفظ متأخراً- مسرحية- دمشق 1977. 
12-زنوبيا تندحر عداً- مسرحية. 
13-لو كنت فلسطينياً- شعر. 
14-مذكرات كازنتزاكي -ترجمة -جزآن- بيروت 1980-1983. 
15-حكي السرايا والقناع - مسرحيتان- دمشق 1992- اتحاد الكتاب العرب. 
16- للخوف كل الزمان - شعر- بيروت 1982 ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

من الشعراء العاميين

ديوان الشاعر : فائق عبدالجليل 











 عدد القصائد : 42 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : سليمان المانع 











 عدد القصائد : 59 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : بندر بن سرور 












 عدد القصائد : 47 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : فهد بن سرور السعدي 











 عدد القصائد : 16 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: سعد بن علّوش



*​*
**



* 

سعد بن علّوش 
شاعر كويتي شاب 
أستطاع في فترة وجيزة أن يحصد أعجاب ومتابعة الكثيرين في أنحاء العالم العربي ,, بقصائدة التي تحمل من الحكمة والتميّز الشيء الكثير والتي تميّزت أيضاً بأسبقيّة في المزج بين الفصحى والعاميّة في وطننا العربي . 
شارك في الكثير من الأمسيات والمناسبات الهامّة . 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : علي الشرقاوي 











 عدد القصائد : 2 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : بندر بن محيّا 











 عدد القصائد : 26 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: عبدالرحمن الأبنودي



*​*
**



* عبد الرحمن الأبنودي ولد في أبنود – قنا - مصر من قلائل شعراء العامية الذين أوجدوا لأنفسهم مكانا في وجدان الجماهير العربية، فهو يعتبر نفسه الحارس على التراث القروي المصري. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : موسى الخليفي 











 عدد القصائد : 25​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: نجيب سرور



*​*
**



* وُلد أول يونيو ( حزيران ) 1932 في قرية إخطاب ( الدقهلية ، مصر ) 
برزت ميوله المسرحية في مطلع شبابه , فترك دراسة الحقوق و هو في سنتها النهائية والتحق بمعهد التمثيل ( المعهد العالي للفنون المسرحية ) وحصل علي الدبلوم عام 1956 . 
وعند تخرّجه انضمّ إلي " المسرح الشعبي " الذي كان تابعاً لمصلحة الفنون 
اشترك في أعمال " المسرح الشعبي " بالتأليف والخراج والتمثيل . 
في أواخر عام 1958 سافر في بعثة إلي الاتحاد السوفيتي حيث درس الإخراج المسرحي . 
وفي عام 1963 انتقل إلي المجر وظلّ حتى العام 1964 ، 
عاد بعدها إلي الوطن ، حيث شهدت القاهرة فترة ازدهار إنتاج سرور المسرحي والشعري والنقدي ، فكان أحد أهم فرسان المسرح المصري المتميزين في فترة الازدهار المسرحي العربي خلال الستينات . 
في فترة السبعينات عاني نجيب سرور ظروفاً مأسوية : اضطهد ، وجاع , وتشرَد , وطورد ، وفُصل من أكاديمية الفنون حيث كان يعمل أستاذاً للإخراج والتمثيل ..
اُدخل عدة مرات إلي مستشفى الأمراض العقلية ! .. 
توفي نجيب سرور في 24 أكتوبر 1978 بمدينة دمنهور ، مصر . 
أعماله الشعرية :
التراجيديا الإنسانية 
مجموعة شعرية كتبها بين 1952 و 1959 . صدرت عن " دار المصرية للتأليف و الترجمة و النشر " عام 1967 بالقاهرة . 
لزوم ما يلزم 
مجموعة شعرية كتبها في بودابِست عام 1964 ، صدر أول مرة عن " دار الشعب " عام 1975 بالقاهرة . الأميّات 
رباعيات و قصائد هجائية كتبها نجيب سرور بين 1969 و 1974 ، نشرت بالإنترنت عام 1998 . 
بروتوكولات حكماء ريش 
أشعار و مشاهد مسرحية ، كتبها و صدر عن مكتبة مدبولي بالقاهرة عام 1978 . 
رباعيات نجيب سرور 
ديوان كتبه بين 1974 و 1975 ، صدر بمكتبة مدبولي عام 1978 . 
الطوفان الثاني 
ديوان كتبه عام 1978 بالقاهرة ، تضمنه المجلد الرابع من أعماله الكاملة عام 1997 . 
فارس آخر زمن 
ديوان كتبه عام 1978 ، تضمنه المجلد الرابع من أعماله الكاملة عام 1997 . 
أعمال شعرية عن الوطن و المنفي 
ديوان كتبه فيما بين 1959 و 1963 و لم ينشر . 
رسائل إلي صلاح عبد الصبور 
كتبها في موسكو بين 1959 و 1963 و لم تنشر . 
عن الإنسان الطيب 
ديوان كتبه في موسكو فيما بين 1959 و 1963 و لم ينشر . 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : حمود البغيلي 











 عدد القصائد : 20 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : ردة السفياني 











 عدد القصائد : 31 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: طلعت سقيرق



*​*
**



* 

ولد في طرابلس لبنان يوم 18 آذار 1953، نشأ منذ الطفولة في دمشق وفيها تلقى علومه حتى نهاية الثانوية، حيث درس بعدها في جامعة دمشق وحاز على الإجازة في الأدب العربي عام 1979.. عمل في الصحافة/ ومازال/ منذ العام 1976.. وهو المسؤول الثقافي في مجلة ((صوت فلسطين)) منذ العام 1979 ومدير مكتب/ سورية ولبنان/ لجريدة ((شبابيك)) الأسبوعية التي تصدر في مالطا منذ العام 1997م، ومدير دار (المقدسية) للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع في سورية.. صاحب ورئيس تحرير مجلة ((المسبار)). مدير رابطة المبدعين العرب.. توزعت كتاباته بين الشعر والقصة والرواية، والقصة القصيرة جداً، والنقد الأدبي، كما كتب المسرحية ذات الفصل الواحد، وقد قدم بعضها على خشبات المسرح، وكتب الأغنية الشعبية التي غنتها فرق كثيرة وقدمت في الإذاعة والتلفزة في عدة دول عربية.. كتب في الكثير من الصحف والمجلات العربية.. كما أذيعت بعض أعماله الشعرية والنقدية في عدة إذاعات.. تناول النقد أعماله الإبداعية في الكثير من الصحف والمجلات والإذاعة والتلفزة العربية.. أجريت معه حوارات كثيرة تناولت أدبه في التلفزة ولإذاعة والصحف والمجلات.. عضو اتحاد الكتاب العرب والصحفيين الفلسطينيين.. عضو اتحاد الصحفيين في سورية.. عضو اتحاد الكتاب العرب.. عضو رابطة الأدب الحديث/ مصر.. 

من أعماله: 
1- لحن على أوتار الهوى شعر/ 1974.. 
2- في أجمل عام شعر 1975.. 
3- أحلى فصول العشق شعر/ 1976.. 
4- سفر قصيدة 1977.. 
5- أشباح في ذاكرة غائمة رواية/ 1979.. 
6- لوحة أولى للحب شعر/ 1980.. 
7- أحاديث الولد مسعود رواية/ 1984.. 
8- هذا الفلسطيني فاشهد شعر/ 1986.. 
9- الخيمة قصص قصيرة جداً/ 1987.. 
10- السكين قصص قصيرة جداً/ 1987.. 
11- أنت الفلسطيني أنت شعر/ 1987.. 
12- الإسلام ومكارم الأخلاق دراسة/ 1990.. 
13- الإسلام دين العمل دراسة/ 1991.. 
14- أغنيات فلسطينية شعر محكي/ 1993.. 
15- قمر على قيثارتي شعر/ 1993.. 
16- الشعر الفلسطيني المقاوم في جيله الثاني اتحاد الكتاب العرب دراسة/ 1993. 
17- ومضات شعر/ بطاقات ديوان مفتوح زمنياً- صدرت منه بطاقات متفرقة في الأعوام 1996، 1997، 1998، 1999، 2000- 
18- عشرون قمراً للوطن دراسة/ دار النمير دمشق 1996.. 
19- الأشرعة قصص قصيرة/ اتحاد الكتاب العرب بدمشق/ 1996.. 
20- احتمالات قصص- اتحاد الكتاب العرب 1998.. 
21- طائر الليلك المستحيل شعر- دار الفرقد/ دمشق 1998.. 
22- دليل كتاب فلسطين دار الفرقد/ دمشق 1998.. 
23- القصيدة الصوفية شعر 1999.. 
24- زمن البوح الجميل نصوص/ مشترك مع ليلى مقدسي/ 1999.. 
الانتفاضة في شعر الوطن المحتل دراسة- دار الجليل/ 1999.. 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : حمد بن عبدالله بن حذيف النعيمي 











 عدد القصائد : 51 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : خلف المشعان 











 عدد القصائد : 36 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : ضيدان بن قضعان 











 عدد القصائد : 40 ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : محمد ابن فطيس المرّي 











 عدد القصائد : 32 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : هنادي الجودر 











 عدد القصائد : 7​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : عباس جيجان 











 عدد القصائد : 10 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: حامد زيد



*​*
**



* 

الاسم : حامد زيد سعدون فارس العازمي 

مواليد 4/فبراير/1977 للميلاد 

الحاله الاجتماعيه : متزوج ولديه ثلاث ( اسماء-ساره-ريم ) 

حاصل على شهاده دبلوم تجاري من كلية الدراسات التجاريه 

عضو ديوانية شعراء النبط الكويتيه بدرجة شاعر ممتاز 

موظف في وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعيه والعمل 

كانت بدايته الاولى في الظهور عبر وسائل الاعلام من خلال البرنامج التلفزيوني (ديوانية شعراء النبط ) وذلك في اواخر عام 1996 للميلاد . والبدايه الفعليه بالصحافه من خلال مجلة المختلف في احتفالية العدد المؤوي وكان في نوفمبر 1999 للميلاد . 

له أربع إصدارات ... 
_ ديوان مقروء ويحمل اسم أربع خناجر 
_ والبوم مسموع يحمل أسم شعر حامد زيد 
_ وآخر يحمل أسم السفينه 
_ والاخير شريط مشترك للشاعر حامد زيد والشاعرخالد المريخي 
_ واسمه امسيةهلا فبراير ... 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : فؤاد حداد 











 عدد القصائد : 31 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان 











 عدد القصائد : 44​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : مفرح الظمني 












 عدد القصائد : 17 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : راشد الخضر 











 عدد القصائد : 18 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : محمد ابن الذيب 











 عدد القصائد : 36 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : تركي الميزاني 











 عدد القصائد : 13 ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : ناصر الفراعنة 











 عدد القصائد : 58 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : بدر الصفوق 











 عدد القصائد : 19 ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : خلف الكريع 











 عدد القصائد : 15​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : خالد الردادي 











 عدد القصائد : 37 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: عابرة سبيل



*​*
*كويتية الجنسية واسمها الحقيقي ( وسمية العازمي ) وعمرها حين توفت رحمها الله " 34 " سنة ولديها من الأبناء أربع بنات وولدين توفيت رحمها الله في 18/3/2003 م الساعة العاشرة والنصف مساء ، بسيطة جداً وهادئة تكره الإعلام وقد كانت تخفي شاعريتها عن الجميع ولم تخبر حتى زوجها بذلك إلا بعد مرضها رحمها الله زوجها من تولى طباعة ديوانها الشعري ولكنها رفضت أن تستلم ديناراً واحداً رغم أن مبيعات الديوان كانت أكثر من ( 40 ألف دينار كويتي ) تقريباً .​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : علي السبعان 











 عدد القصائد : 53 ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ديوان الشاعر : لولوه الخليفه 











 عدد القصائد : 18 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

الشعر العالمي

*نبذة حول الشاعر: بيرسي بايسش شيلي / Percy Bysshe Shelley



*​*
**



* بيرسي بايسش شيلي

Percy Bysshe Shelley (1762 -1822 )
شاعر إنكليزي رومانسي عذب .. ألفاظه سهلة وبسيطة وموسيقية 

ابتداء من سنة 1812، عندما كان في العشرين من العمر، كتب قصيدة لم تكن عادية أبدا، بل أشبه بيوتوبيا كاملة عنوانها (الملكة ماب)، ولغاية 1822 عندما انتهت حياته غرقا في نهر ليغهوم، كان شيلي قد جعل من نفسه أداة طيعة لهذه القدرة، التي في أعمق معانيها تمثل جوهر حياته. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: وليم شكسبير / William Shakespeare



*​*
**



* ويليام شكسبير (William Shakespeare) 
مسرحي وشاعر إنكليزي ولد في ابريل 1564 وتوفي في 23 أبريل 1616. 
يعتبر شكسبير واحداً من أهم كتاب المسرح في العالم، وأهم كاتبٍ باللغة الإنجليزية. 
يوصف بشاعر إنكلترا الوطني، وبأنه شاعر أفون، أو ببساطة الشاعر The Bard. 

تحتوي أعماله الناجية على ثمانية وثلاثين مسرحية، مائة وأربعة وخمسين سوناتا، وقصيدتين روائيتين طويلتين. 
تُرجمت مسرحياته إلى كافة اللغات الحية الرئيسية في العالم، ومُثلت أكثر مما مثلت مسرحيات أي مسرحي آخر. 

التراجيديات 
روميو وجولييت • مكبث • الملك لير • هاملت • عطيل • تيتوس أندرونيكوس • يوليوس قيصر • أنطونيو وكليوباترا • كريولانس • ترويلوس وكريسيدا • تيمون الأثيني 

الكوميديات
حلم ليلة صيف • الأمور بخواتمها • كما تحبها • سيمبلين • الحب مجهود ضائع • تدبير بتدبير • تاجر البندقية • زوجات ويندسور البهيجات • جعجعة بلا طحن • بيرسيليس، أمير تير • ترويض النمرة • كوميديا الأخطاء • العاصفة • الليلة الثانية عشرة أو كما تشاء • السيدان الفيرونيان • القريبان النبيلان • حكاية الشتاء 

التاريخيات
الملك جون • ريتشارد الثاني • هنري الرابع، الجزء الأول • هنري الرابع، الجزء الثاني • هنري الخامس • هنري السادس، الجزء الأول • هنري السادس، الجزء الثاني • هنري السادس، الجزء الثالث • ريتشارد الثالث • هنري الثامن 

أشعار وسوناتات
السوناتات • فينوس وأدونيس • إغتصاب لوكيريس • الحاج المغرم • العنقاء والسلحفاة • تذمر حبيب 

كتابات شكسبير الضائعة
إدوارد الثالث • سير توماس مور • كاردينيو • الحب مجهود رابح ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: يوهان فولفغانغ غـوته / Johann Wolfgang von Goethe



*​*
**



* يوهان فولفجانج فون جوته Johann Wolfgang von Goethe (ولد في مدينة فرانكفورت الواقعة على نهر الماين في 28 أغسطس 1749- مات في فايمار في 22 مارس 1832) يعد من أشهر وأهم الشخصيات الأدبية في تاريخ الأدب الألماني والأدب العالمي. 

كتب الأشعار والمسرحيات والروايات, واهتم إلى جانب الأدب بالعلوم الفيزيائية, واشتغل بإدارة المسرح والتنظير له, وتقلد مناصب سياسية في فايمار. ويعتبر هو وشيللر قطبي الفترة الكلاسيكية في ألمانيا, التي كان مركزها في فايمار. 

من أعماله
آلام الشاب فيرتر 1774 (رواية في شكل رسائل) 
المتواطئون 1787 (مسرحية هزلية) 
جوتس فون برليشنجن ذو اليد الحديدية 1773 (مسرحية) 
بروميتيوس 1774 (قصائد) 
كلافيجو 1774 (مسرحية مأساوية) 
إيجمونت 1775 (مسرحية مأساوية) 
شتيلا 1776 (مسرحية) 
إفيجينا في تاورس 1779 (مسرحية) 
توركواتو تاسو 1780 (مسرحية) 
فاوست (ملحمة شعرية من جزأين) 
من حياتي..الشعر والحقيقة 1811/ 1831 (سيرة ذاتية) 
الرحلة الإيطالية 1816 (سيرة ذاتية عن رحلته في إيطاليا) 
المرثيات الرومانية 1788/ 1790 (قصائد) 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: يانيس ريتسوس / Yannis Ritsos 



*​*
**



* الشاعر اليوناني الكبير يانيس ريتسوس (1990-1909) 

لم يعرف القارئ الأوروبي يانيس ريتسوس شاعرًا حق المعرفة إلا في مارس عام 1956 عندما نشر لوي أراغون في مجلة <<الآداب الفرنسية>> أول تعريف بالشاعر اليوناني الذي وصفه بأنه <<ارتجافة جديدة في الشعر الحديث>> وستتأكد هذه المعرفة بما سيترجم له في ما بعد من أعمال مثل <<ملاحظات على مجرى الأحداث>> و<<تدريبات>> و<<النافذة>> و<<الجسر>> و<<الوداع>> و<<الشواهد>>.

وتعتبر قصيدته <<حادث ليلي>> إحدى <<شواهده>>، وهي تشكل إلى جوار <<شواهد>> أخري عالما يواكب العالم الواقعي، عالم كل يوم، حيث يتقاتل الناس وتتصادم المصالح إلى ما لا نهاية، ويطلق على هذا التقاتل، وذلك التصادم بين المصالح، في بعض الأحيان <<سياسة>> وهي عملية ضارية، وقد أودت بالشاعر إلى المعتقلات والسجون أكثر من مرة، حيث عانى من أجل معتقداته صنوفا من البلاء زاد من طينها بلة مرضه الصدري الذي عانى منه طويلاً.​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: خورخي لويس بورخيس / Jorge Luis Borges



*​*
**



* خورخي لويس بورخيس
Jorge Luis Borges 
(24 أغسطس 1899 - 14 يونيو 1986 م) 
• 24 آب 1899- ولد خورخي لويس بورخيس في بيونس آيرس، في منزل جده لأبيه قرب مركز المدينة. 1901- انتقلت العائلة إلى باليرمو حيث ولدت أخته نورا. 
• 1908- انتسب إلى مدرسة الصبيان، ثم ترجم "الأمير السعيد" لأوسكار وايلد وهو في التاسعة من عمره. 
• 1914- انتقل الأب شبه الأعمى مع عائلته إلى جنيف، حيث عاشوا مع الجدة من جهة الأم حتى 1918. مع اندلاع الحرب الأولى دخل بورخيس مدرسة "كالفن" في جنيف حيث تعرّف إلى اللغة الفرنسية. 
• 1918- أمضت العائلة السنة في لوغانو حيث درس بورخيس الألمانية وقرأ هاينه، شوبنهاور، نيتشه، والتعبيرية الألمانية. 
• 1919- انتقلت العائلة إلى إسبانيا، حيث قرأ بورخيس والت وايتمان وأعجب به لما تبقى من حياته، وتعرّف إلى أحد "معلّميه" رافاييل كانسينوس آسنس. 
• 1923- ظهور أول مؤلف له هو "جميل بيونس آيرس" الذي طبعه والده على نفقته الخاصة، بعد عودة العائلة إلى الأرجنتين. 
• 1925- بعد جولة في أوروبا، ظهر له "أبحاث" والكتاب الشعري "القمر مواجهةً". تعرّف إلى الأختين أوكامبو اللتين ستصبحان صديقتيه. 
• 1930- ظهور الكتاب الشعري "كاديرنو سان مارتان" و"إيفاريستو كارييغو" وهو عبارة عن سيرة للشاعر كارييغو صديق الوالد. 
• 1931- - 1932 مشاركة بورخيس في تحرير مجلة "سور" أهم المجلات الأدبية في أميركا اللاتينية. تعرّفه إلى صديقه "التوأم" أدولفو بيوي كاسارس. 
• 1935- - 1937 أدار الملحق الأدبي لجريدة "كريتيكا"، ترجمة فيرجينيا وولف، ظهور "أنطولوجيا الأدب الأرجنتيني الكلاسيكي" بالاشتراك مع دومينيكان آرينا. 
• 1938- - 1940 تدهوّر حالته الصحية إثر موت والده، ظهور كتاب "بيار مينار، كاتب كيشوت"، و"أنطولوجيا الأدب الفانتازي" بالاشتراك مع سيلفينا أوكامبو وكاسارس. 
• 1941- - 1942 صدور المجموعة القصصية "حديقة الممرات المتشعّبة"، ترجمة "بربري في آسيا" لهنري ميشو، و"بستان النخل المتوحّش" لفوكنر. إختراع شخصية الكاتب بوستس دوميك الوهمية مع صديقه كاسارس. 
• 1943- - 1946 صدور "قصائد" الذي يجمع إنتاجه الشعري كله، و"قصص خيالية". ومع وصول بيرون إلى السلطة عيّن في وظيفة وضيعة، وأصبح رمزاً لمقاومة النظام التوتاليتاري. 
• 1949- - 1953 ظهور "الألف" وأنطولوجيا "الآداب الجرمانية القديمة" مع ديليا إنييروس، "الأبحاث الجديدة" و"مارتن فييرو" مع ماغريتا غيّريو. 
• 1955- ظهور "شقيقة إيلويز" مع لويزا مرسيديس ليفنسون. سقوط نظام بيرون وتعيينه مديراً للمكتبة الوطنية في بيونس آيرس ثم فقدانه البصر. 
• 1957- - 1968 صدور "معجم علم الحيوان الوهمي" مع غيّريو، و"الكتاب" و"أنطولوجيا شخصية" و"كتاب المخلوقات الوهمية" مع غيّريو. نيله جائزة "فورمينتور" وتدريسه في جامعة تكساس الأميركية. 
• 1969-1978- صدور "مديح الظل" وزيارته إلى إسرائيل. حصوله على دكتوراه فخرية من جامعتي أوكسفورد وكولومبيا. صدور "كتاب الرمل" و"الوردة العميقة" و"كتاب الأحلام" و"قصة الليل" و"أنطولوجيا أنغلوسكسونية موجزة" مع ماريا كوداما. حصوله على دكتوراه فخرية من السوربون. 
• 1979- نيله جائزة ثرفانتس الإسبانية. 
• 1981- - 1983 صدور "تسعة أبحاث حول دانتي" و"الرقم". نيل بورخيس دكتوراه فخرية من جامعتي بورتوريكو وهارفرد، وجائزتي "أولين يوزلتلي" المكسيكية، ووسام جوقة الشرف الفرنسي من رتبة فارس. 
• 1985- صدور "لوس كونجورادوس" ، ونيله جائزة "إيتريرياس" في إيطاليا. 
• 1986- تدهوّر حالته الصحية. زواجه من ماريا كوداما في 26 نيسان. موته في جنيف في 14 تموز حيث دفن في مدافن بلونبالي كما جاء في وصيّته. 
• ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: ساموئيل تايلور كُولَـرِيج / Samuel Taylor Coleridg



*​*
**



* الشاعر الإنكليزي ساموئيل تايلور كُولَـرِيج (1772-1834) 
Samuel Taylor Coleridge
شاعر وفيلسوف وصديق للشعراء ووردزورث ولورد بايرون وشيلي 
عانى آلاماً جسدية وعاطفية دفعته إلى استعمال الأفيون ليكون مدمناً . 
كان الابن الأصغرَ المدلّل لأبيه من عشرة أبناء ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: فروغ فرخزاد / Forugh Farrokhzad



*​*
**



* فروغ فرخزاد

Forugh Farrokhzad (1935-1967)

ولدت فروغ زاد سنة 1935 في طهران، وتزوجت في السابعة عشرة من عمرها، من رسام الكاريكاتير الإيراني برويز شابور وأنجبت منه ابنها الأوحد كاميار، لتنصرف إلى الشعر، والى علاقة عمرها الحميمة مع القاص الإيراني الشهير إبراهيم كلستاني بعد طلاقها من زوجها. أول دواوينها الشعرية كان بعنوان (أسير) ثم (حائط) ثم (عصيان) و(ولادة أخرى) كما صدر كتاب احتوى مختارات من شعرها. عملت فروغ إلى جانب ضخ الشعر، في إعداد وتصوير وتمثيل الأفلام منها (البحر) و(الخطوبة) و(الماء والحرارة) و(البيت الأسود) وسواها. كما عاشت حياتها القصيرة توفيت في عمر الثانية والثلاثين إثر حادث سير سفرا وشعرا وأفلاما، وكرّمها المخرج الإيطالي (برناردو برتولوجي) حين أنجز فيلما عنها مدته ربع ساعة. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: أوكتافيو باث / Octavio Paz



*​*
**



* ولد أوكتافيو باث لوثانو في المكسيك في 31 مارس (آذار) عام 1914، تأثر بالأدب منذ طفولته من خلال جده لأبيه الذي كان مفكرًا ليبراليًا وقاصًا. عام 1937 أنهى دراسته الجامعية وسافر إلى مدينة يوكاتان للبحث عن عمل، وهناك اكتشف الوضع الثقافي وضعف إيمان الفلاحين المكسيكيين نتيجة المجتمع الرأسمالي، زار إسبانيا أثناء الحرب الأهلية، وأظهر تضامنه مع الجمهوريين، وقد أثرت هذه الأيدلوجيات المختلفة في أعماله في فترة شبابه، وأبرزت قصائده انعكاسات وهموماً سياسية. لم يكن شاعرا فحسب، بل سياسيا من الطراز الأول، عندما تقرأ أعماله لا تعرف هل هو شاعر سياسي أم سياسي شاعر؟ 

عرف بعمق التاريخ الثقافي للبلد وخصص أعمالا كثيرة لدراسة الهوية المكسيكية المعقدة. لم يكن أحد يفهم أكثر منه طبيعة المكسيك والمكسيكيين، لم يستطع فنانوها أو كتّابها لمس هذا العمق في واقعها، جوهرها ومستقبلها، مع ذلك كان جزء هام من السياسيين والمفكرين على خلاف كبير معه أثناء حياته. 

قطع بابلو نيرودا علاقته معه لانتقاده ستالين، بعدها بسنوات وفي المكسيك أهان علنًا نظام فيدل كاسترو ووصفه بالديكتاتورية، وانتقد عدم وجود الحريات في نيكاراغوا. في أحدى المرات في عام 1984، أحرق بعض المتظاهرين صورة باث أمام سفارة الولايات المتحدة الأميركية اعتراضاً على الخطاب الذي ألقاه في فرانكفورت، أثناء تسلّمه إحدى الجوائز الدولية في جمعية الناشرين والكتاب الألمان، أكد فيه أن ثورة نيكاراغوا صودرت من قِبّل قادتها وطالب بإجراء إنتخابات حرة. 

مع أن معنى اسمه باث _ Paz باللغة الإسبانية السلام، إلا أن المؤرخ المكسيكي الكبير إنريكي كراوث وصفه أثناء حفلة تكريمه التي أقيمت في الذكرى العاشرة على وفاته: «لم يكن رجل سلام، لكنه رجل حرب، حرب جيدة، حرب فكرية نبيلة يشنها نتيجة غضبه وانفعاله، غضبه من خداع الأيديولوجيات، التشويش، التعصب، الإيمان السيئ وخصوصاً غضبه من الكذب. أما انفعاله فهو للحرية، للأدب، للوضوح، للنقد، للعقل، وخصوصاً للحقيقة».

انتقد باث الموقف السياسي في المكسيك الذي لا يرتكز، من وجهة نظره، على الديموقراطية، بل على المواجهة السياسية. رأى أن المجموعات المختلفة لا تتحدث في ما بينها، لكنها تتبادل اللكمات. اعتبر أن أيديولوجية الميليشيات أحد أسباب تكثيف العنف، فالأفكار التي تعطيها الحرب للميليشيات هي أفكار خاطئة وغير فاعلة. في كلمات أكثر دقة، كان يتعجب من تمسّك الميليشيات في المكسيك بأيديولوجية ترفض الفعل السياسي الشرعي في الوقت الذي تتجه فيه شبه القارة للعمل على التغيير، عن طريق مؤسسات ديموقراطية كما في أوروغواي وتشيلي. بحسب رأي باث، تتحمل الحكومة على ما يبدو المسؤولية الكبرى لهذا العنف، كانت تسجن أشخاصًا لأسباب سياسية وترفض وجود سجناء سياسيين، وفي الوقت نفسه تجمد أي نشاط عنيف للميليشيات. 

طرح باث موضوع العنف في سلسلة مقالات نشرت عام 1973، بعد مذبحة الطلبة في تلاتِلولكو كتب أكثر عن الأمور السياسية الراهنة. يمكن تقسيم اهتمامات باث في مقالاته إلى أربعة مواضيع أساسية: العلاقة بين الكاتب والدولة، قلق على تطور الثورة المكسيكية وشرعيتها، تعليقات على الظروف الدولية المتصلة بالعصر مثل الإنقلاب في تشيلي، إهتمامه الدائم بعرض التعديات التي تحدث في الإتحاد السوفياتي آنذاك على حقوق الإنسان. 

تتضمن مقالاته أكثر من 25 عنواناً منذ «متاهة الوحدة» التي كتبها عام 1950 وحتى «ومضة الهند» التي ظهرت في عام 1995 قبل وفاته بثلاث سنوات، وهي تطاول محيطه الذي يقوم على الأحداث ليس في المكسيك فحسب لكن في العالم. عندما سئل عن النقد في بعض اللقاءات أجاب باث: «أعتقد أن الثقافة الحديثة في الأصل نقدية. يقتضي وصف الواقع دائما نقده. لا يكون أدب غير نقدي أدبًا حديثاً

كانت الساعات الأولى من 19 أبريل (نيسان) عام 1998، عندما أمر الرئيس الأرجنتيني آنذاك أرنستو ثيديو طائرته بالرجوع فورًا الى المكسيك لإعلان وفاة الشاعر المكسيكي أوكتافيو باث. 
جعل موت الكاتب المكسيكي، الوحيد الذي حصل على جائزة نوبل للأداب عام 1990، بسبب سرطان العظام، البلاد تعيش في حالة اضطراب وكأنها أصبحت يتيمة من دون زعيمها الثقافي الأكثر تأثيرا في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: توماس ستيرنز اليوت T.S. Eliot



*​*
**



* توماس ستيرنز اليوت T.S. Eliot 
1888-1965م. 
واحد من أبرز الشعراء الإنجليز في القرن العشرين. عُرف بقصائده الشهيرة أغنية حب لألفرد بروفروك؛ الأرض اليباب؛ أربعاء الرماد، ومسرحيته اغتيال في الكاتدرائية. تحرر من الأساليب الفنية والمواضيع الأساسية لشعر ما قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى. 

وساعدت أشعاره وأعماله النقدية على إعادة تشكيل الأدب الأوروبي المعاصر. وفي عام 1948م حصل إليوت على جائزة نوبل للآداب. 

حياته. وُلد توماس ستيرنس إليوت في سانت لويس بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ودرس في جامعة هارفارد، وفي جامعة السوربون في باريس، وفي جامعة أكسفورد في بريطانيا. وفي عام 1914م، استقر في لندن. وفي عام 1927م أعلن أنه من الرعية الإنجليزية وأنه اعتنق المذهب الكاثوليكي، وناصر الملكية واعتمد الأسلوب الكلاسيكي في الأدب. 

لفتت قصائد إليوت انتباه الشاعر الأمريكي عزرا باوند في الفترة التي كان فيها إليوت موظفًا إداريًا في أحد المصارف، فشجعه وأجرى بعض التعديلات على قصائده. نشر إليوت آراءه الأدبيّة في مجلته الأدبية الدستور بين عامي 1922 و 1939م. 

عمل إليوت في دار نشر في لندن من عام 1925م حتى وفاته. 

أعماله. أولى قصائده الكبرى هي أغنية حب ج. ألفرد بروبروك (1917)، وقد أظهرت أسلوبه المبـدع والمتطور. ويظهر في هذه القصيدة التأثير الفرنسي لبعض شعراء القرن التاسع عشر. ولكن استخدام إليوت للعبارات السهلة بدل اللغة المنمّقة، والتلميحات الأدبية غير المباشرة، وأسلوبه الساخر والمتشائم أضاف صفات جديدة إلى الشعر الإنجليزي. 

وقد أحدثت قصيدة بروفروك القليل من الضجة في الأوساط الأدبية الغربية. إلا أن الأرض اليباب أحدثت ضجة كبيرة عند صدورها (1922م). نظر إليها بعض النقاد على أنها عمل رائع، كما وصفها الآخرون بأنها مجرد خدعة. ومع أن هذه القصيدة الطويلة تتضمن العديد من التلميحات الأدبية الغامضة، بلغات أخرى، فإن اتجاهها واضح. فهي تعكس ماشاهده إليوت في أوروبا المعاصرة من إفلاس في القيم الروحية، ومقارنتها بما كان عليه الماضي من قيم ووحدة. أما قصيدة أربعاء الرماد (1930م)، فكانت مختلفة عن الأرض اليباب في جرس الصوت، إذ تعتبر موسيقية، وفي صيغة الفعل فهي أكثر مباشرة وتقليدية وهي محاولة ناجحةكقصيدة دينية. أما قصيدته الأرباع الأربعة وهي آخر قصيدة كتبها، فهي تحتوي على الكثير من المعاني الدينية العميقة والجميلة، وتحتوي كذلك على تأملات للزمن والديمومة. وهي مؤلفة من أربعة أقسام بيرنت نورتون (1936م)؛ إيست كوكر (1940م)؛ الاستنقاذ الناضب (1941م)، لتل جدنج (1942م)، حيث كتب فيها: 
إننا لا نستطيع التوقف عن الاكتشاف ونهاية مانبحث عنه ستكون الوصول إلى نقطة البدء ومعرفة المكان لأول مرة 

كتب إليوت أيضًا بعض المسرحيات، كانت مسرحية اغتيال في الكاتدرائية (1935م) أولاها. وكانت قائمة على موضوع موت توماس بيكت. أما حفلة الكوكتيل (1950م)، فبدت كأنها مسرحية هزلية ناجحة. لكنها في الحقيقة عمل ديني وصوفي بحت. ومن بين مسرحياته الأخرى: اجتماع عائلة (1939م)؛ الكاتب السري (1954م). 

طبعت مجموعة إليوت القصائد الكاملة والمسرحيات (1909-1950م) في عام 1952م. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: سيلفيا بلاث / Sylvia Plath



*​*
**




* سيلفيا بلاث (1932 – 1963) 
سيلفيا بلاث Sylvia Plath شاعرة وروائية أمريكية، ولدت في بوسطن، وتوفيت في لندن، وهي ابنة لمهاجر ألماني عمل أستاذاً في علم الحشرات توفي وهي لا تزال في الثامنة من عمرها، فتركت وفاته أثراً عميقاً في نفسها. تلقت بلاث تعليمها في كلية سميث Smith College، التي عملت أستاذة فيها لاحقاً، وفي جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية. تزوجت من الشاعر والمسرحي الإنكليزي تيد هيوز Ted Hughes عام 1956. نشرت روايتها الأولى «الناقوس الزجاجي» The Bell Jar قبل شهر واحد من إقدامها على الانتحار بعد إصابتها باكتئاب شديد جراء خيانة زوجها لها. 

صدرت أول مجموعة شعرية لبلاث بعد وفاتها بعنوان «العملاق» The Colossus عام1960، بالإضافة إلى أجمل مجموعاتها الشعرية «آرييل» Ariel التي عالجت فيها بجرأة الحالات النفسية التي تجتاح عقل الإنسان وتتملكه. وقد كتبت أكثر قصائدها وهي في خضم معاناتها الفقدان والمرض، ومن أشهر أعمالها قصيدة «أبي» Daddy التي يظهر فيها تأثرها بفقدان أبيها، وتجمع فيها صورة الأب والزوج في شخص واحد كأنه إله قاسٍ من زمن الملاحم مخيف بسطوته، فكانت تفرغ مشاعر الغضب والألم لفقدان والدها وخيانة زوجها في صور مؤثرة مروعة. وفي هذه القصيدة، كما في شعرها عامة، يعبر ألمها الشخصي عن آلام الإنسانية جمعاء. فتربط في قصيدتها «حمّى 103» Fever 103 حالتها المرضية بمدينة هيروشيما. وتقول عن هذه المعاناة «أنا خائفة من هذا الشيء الداكن النائم في داخلي. أنا أحس بريشه وهو يتقلب». 

عاشت بلاث المأساة قبل أن تكتبها متأثرة بالشاعر ييتس الذي كان يرى أن الإنسان لايعيش الحياة إلا إذا خبر مآسيها، واستخدمت في كتاباتها أكثر الصور سوداوية كالتعذيب والاختناق والتلاشي والدمار. ولعل صورة الناقوس الزجاجي أكثر هذه الصور تكراراً في شعرها، وما سحرها في الناقوس الزجاجي هو تعرجاته وتشوهاته، وكذلك فكرة السجن والشفافية. وصورت بلاث بطلة روايتها «الناقوس الزجاجي» مسجونة تحت هذا الناقوس الذي يكشف ضعفها ويخنقها.

كتبت بلاث قصائد تعكس خبرتها الشخصية مثل «السيدة لازاروس» Lady Lazarus التي استلهمتها من محاولاتها المتكررة للانتحار، و«زنابق التوليب» Tulips التي صورت فيها أيامها في المستشفى بعد خضوعها لعملية جراحية، كما كتبت عن هوايتها في تربية النحل التي ورثتها عن والدها في «لقاء النحل» The Bee Meeting و«وصول علبة النحل» The Arrival of the Bee Box. وكتبت أيضاً تصف الطبيعة المحيطة بمنزلها الريفي في ديفون Devon في «رسالة في تشرين الثاني» Letter in November، وهناك قصائد أخرى كتبتها لطفليها بأسلوب مؤثر وبعاطفة جياشة مثل قصيدة «أغنية الصباح» Morning Song. وقد نُشر الكثير من قصائدها بعد موتها في مجموعات مثل «عبور المحيط» Crossing the Water وآخر مجموعاتها «أشجار الشتاء» (1971) Winter Trees. 

كتبت بلاث مجموعة قصص قصيرة ومقطوعات نثرية تحت عنوان «جوني بانيك وكتاب الأحلام المقدس» (1977) Johnny Panic and the Bible of Dreams، ومجموعة رسائل كتبتها لوالدتها بعنوان «رسائل للأهل» (1975) Letters Home. 

وقد جمع زوجها هيوز أهم قصائدها وقدم لها في «مجموعة قصائد» Collected Poems نُشرت في عام 1981 ونالت عليها جائزة بوليتزر Pulitzer. كما اشتهر «كتاب السرير» وهو قصص مرحة للأطفال اختلف فيه أسلوبها عن قصائدها السوداوية. 

تميز شعر بلاث بالتطرف والحساسية والجرأة، وهو يعبر عن الألم البشري ممزوجاً بنوع من الجنون، إذ تسحتضر في قصائدها جل مشاعر الغضب والألم وتثور وتطلق لخيالها العنان، فتحضر «شياطينها الداخلية» كما تسميها. وتسبر أغوار النفس البشرية بصور مرئية حسية، وتصدم القارئ وتهز مشاعره. ويعد أنصار الحركة النسوية بلاث نموذجاً للمرأة المعذبة الغاضبة في عالم يسيطر عليه الذكور، كما أنها شاعرة المرأة الحديثة 
______________ 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: روبرت بلاي / Robert Bly



*​*
**



* روبرت بلاي (1923 Robert Bly- ) أحد أبرز روّاد حركة التجديد الشعري الأمريكي وأحد أهم شعراء قصيدة النثر الجديدة الأمريكية والتي خرجت عن إسار الصيغة الفرنسية (برنار، بودلير، رامبو)، وصالحتها مع تراثات شعرية أخري، أمريكية (والت ويتمان، إدغار ألن بو) وأمريكية جنوبية (نيرودا، فاييخو) وأسبانية (لوركا)، وألمانية (ريلكه، تراكل). 

أصدر أكثر من 41 مجموعة شعرية، لعلّ أشهرها مجموعته المبكرة (الصمت في الحقول الثلجية)، 1962؛ و(مجد الصباح)، 1969، والتي ضمّت قصائده النثرية؛ و(هذه الشجرة ستمكث هنا ألف سنة)، .1985 كذلك كتب في النقد، والفلسفة، والسياسة (مناهضة الحرب الأمريكية في فييتنام بصفة خاصة)، وترجم العديد من الأعمال الشعرية الأوروبية والأمريكية الجنوبية والشرقية (مثل قصائد المتصوّف جلال الدين الرومي). ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: ميخائيل ليرمنتوف / Mikhail Lermontov



*​*
**



* ولد الشاعر الروسي العظيم ميخائيل ليرمنتوف في موسكو في عام 1814 لعائلة من طبقة النبلاء. ولم يبلغ ليرمنتوف الثالثة من عمره عندما توفيت والدته ماريا ميخايلوفنا في عام 1817 فاحتضنته جدته في ضيعة تارخاني في مقاطعة بينزا. 

وقد حصل ميخائيل على تعليم رائع حيث سافر إلى موسكو في عام 1827 ليلتحق بمدرسة داخلية للنبلاء تابعة لجامعة موسكو. وفي تلك الفترة بالذات بدأ ليرمنتوف بكتابة الأشعار، وباشر بكتابة قصيدة "الشيطان" في عام 1829. 

وفي عام 1831 توفي والد ليرمنتوف يوري بيتروفيتش عن 44 عاما فقط. وفي الفترة من عام 1830 ولغاية عام 1832 درس ليرمنتوف في جامعة موسكو، ولكنه ارتحل إلى بطرسبورغ بعد أن فشل في العثور على ما يلبي به متطلباته. أما في بطرسبورغ فقد التحق بالمدرسة العسكرية ليتخرج منها في عام 1834 وينتسب إلى صفوف الحرس الإمبراطوري. وفي الوقت الذي خدم فيه ليرمنتوف ضابطا في "القرية القيصرية" لم ينقطع عن القراءة وكتابة القصائد 

وكتب ليرمنتوف الذي اهتز لمصرع شاعر روسيا العظيم الكسندر بوشكين في مبارزة غامضة في عام 1837 قصيدة "موت شاعر" التي حفظها ورددها المعاصرون. لقد أدى احتجاج ليرمنتوف على مقتل الشاعر العظيم في شهر فبراير 1837 إلى إثارة غضب السلطات التي قررت اعتقاله ونفيه إلى منطقة القوقاز بعد إجراء تحقيق معه عقابا على قصيدته التي تداولها الناس في جميع أنحاء روسيا 

وفي منفاه البعيد مارس ليرمنتوف إلى جانب كتابة الأشعار الرسم بالألوان المائية والزيتية وأبدع الكثير من اللوحات الجميلة المعبرة 

وتمكن ليرمنتوف من العودة إلى مدينة بطرسبورغ بفضل مساعي جدته وشفاعة الشاعر فاسيلي جوكوفسكي. وفي العاصمة (بطرسبورغ) انضم ليرمنتوف إلى حلقة أرستقراطية من الشباب العسكريين وتقرب من أعضاء هيئة تحرير مجلة "المذكرات الوطنية 

وفي عام 1840 استطاع مناهضو ليرمنتوف أن يدفعوه إلى المشاركة في مبارزة مع ابن السفير الفرنسي بارانت من تدبيرهم فقررت السلطات نفيه مرة أخرى إلى القوقاز. ورفض القيصر نيقولاي الأول تكريم ليرمنتوف على الرغم من الشجاعة الفائقة التي أبداها في ساحة القتال. وبعد عودته من الإجازة توقف ليرمنتوف في بياتيغورسك للعلاج. وفي هذه المنطقة تشاجر الشاعر مع زميله في الدراسة مارتينوف وقتل في مبارزة معه في أواخر يوليو 1841 

ورغم الفترة القصيرة التي قضاها ليرمنتوف في عمله الأدبي والتي لم تتجاوز 13 سنة، والحياة الصاخبة التي عاشها في منطقة القوقاز إلا أنه تمكن من كتابة الكثير من القصائد الجميلة، ومنها "أسير القوقاز"، و"الشركسي"، و"الخريف"، و"الشراع"، و"القرصان"، و"النخلات الثلاث"، و"النبي"، و"الخنجر"،و"الشاعر"، و"الشيطان". كما كتب ليرمنتوف مسرحيتي "حفلة تنكرية"، و"الشقيقان". وأبدع ليرمنتوف رواية "بطل زماننا" التي اشتهر بها في جميع أنحاء العالم، وأثبت من خلالها بأنه دخل تاريخ الأدب الروسي والعالمي ليس كشاعر عملاق فقط بل وكناثر لامع ومؤلف مسرحي بارز ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: والت ويتمان / Walt Whitman



*​*
**



* والت وايتمان Walt Whitman 
شاعر أمريكي و صحفي ولد عام 1819 ، صنف على أنة أعظم شعراء أميريكا، أهتم بالشعر العاطفي كثيرا. 

عاش في نيويورك وعمل في بداية حياته عاملا في مطبعة صغيرة. استطاع بعد فترة أن يكون معلما في إحدى المدارس الريفية. في عام 1838 إنصرف وايتمان عن مهنة التعليم إلى مهنة الصحافة، واشترى بمساعدة مالية من أصدقائه مطبعة صغيرة في بلدته وبدأ بإصدارِ صحيفة أسبوعية أسماها اللونغ آيلندر. أثناء عمله الصحافي، كتب وايتمان في موضوعات متنوعة، تراوحت بين التعليم والموسيقى والأخلاق ومحاربة الإدمان والإرشاد. قصائده وقصصه في تلك الفترة كانت وعظية، تقليدية، عاطفية، تعكس المفاهيم الدينية والأخلاقية والفكرية لعصره. رغم أنه كان ناشطاً سياسياً من مؤيدي الحزب الديمقراطي، غير أنه لم يسع قط إلى تحقيق أية مكانة أو مستقبل خارج إطار الصحافة الأدبية والشعر. 

من أعماله: مجموعة أسماها أوراق العشب، وسلسلة قصائد تحت عنوان تتمة الى قرع الطبول كتبها إثر الحرب الاهلية الاميركية. أُصيب بشلل نصفي نتيجة جلطة دماغية، في أوائل عام 1873، وتوفي في عام 1892​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: إيميلي ديكينسون / Emily Dickinson



*​*
**



* أميلي ديكنسون
Emily Dickinson
(1830-1886) 

ولدت اميلي في امهرست بولاية ماساشوسيتس في الولايات المتحدة يوم 10 ديسمبر 1830، وظلت تعيش في عزلة مع أختها وأمها بالبيت الذي ولدت فيه، عدا فترة قصيرة درست فيها بأكاديمية امهرست، حتى توفيت 15 مايو 1886، مصابة بمرض في الكليتين كانت اميلي امرأة حيوية لكنها منسحبة من الحياة ثم تسكت كلياً منذ أواسط عشرينياتها بعد ذلك انحصر نشاطها في الانخراط بالكورس الكنسي ومراسلة بضعة أصحاب بين الحين والآخر وكتابة الشعر. 

وقد حاول عدد من الدارسين معرفة السبب في عزلة اميلي عن العالم داخل بيتها ورصد تجاربها الحميمة ومشاعرها المجردة في الحياة وربما يكون أفضل تفسير هو ان اميلي لم تكن تستطيع كتابة العالم دون الانسحاب منه والسعي لتأمله من بعيد. 

بعد وفاة اميلي بفترة تم الكشف عن خبيئة قصائدها التي بلغت 1775 قصيدة. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: إزرا باوند / Ezra Pound



*​*
**



* (1885 ـ 1972) 
إزرا لوميس باوند Ezra Loomis Pound 
أديب وشاعر أمريكي ولد في مدينة هيلي Hailey في ولاية أيداهو Idaho في الغرب الأمريكي، لكنه لم يبق هناك مدة طويلة، إذ رحل والداه به إلى ولاية بنسلفانية حيث بدأ دراسته، ولما بلغ الخامسة عشرة من عمره انتسب إلى جامعتها، وفي العام التالي بدأ دراسة الأدب المقارن، وحصل على درجته الجامعية الأولى في كلية هاملتون في مدينة كلينتون ، عاد بعدها إلى جامعة بنسلفانية وحصل فيها على درجة الماجستير عام 1906. عمل مدرساً بعض الوقت في الجامعة نفسها ثم شد الرحال إلى أوربة لمدة وجيزة عاد بعدها إلى أمريكة ليبدأ عمله محاضراً في كلية واباش في ولاية انديانة، غير أن هذا لم يستمر طويلاً إذ إنه عاد إلى أوربة عام 1907، وبقي هناك معظم حياته عدا السنين التي قضاها في السجن بعد اتهامه بالموالاة للفاشية. 

أصدر باوند أول ديوان شعري له «النور المطفأ» (1908) A Lume Spento في البندقية 
صدر ديوانه الثاني «شخصيات» Personae في لندن عام 1909 
صدر له أهم عمل تحت عنوان «هيو سلوين موبرلي» Hugh Selwyn Mauberley، وهي قصيدة طويلة تتألف من عدة مقاطع تتصف بالغموض وتتضمن إشارات واقتباسات من أعمال أخرى. وكان لهذه القصيدة تأثير كبير في عدد من الشعراء منهم ت.س إليوتT.S.Eliot في قصيدته «الأرض اليباب» The Waste Land. 

وفي إيطالية نشر عام 1925 أول مجموعة من «الأغاني» Cantos. ثم نشر عام 1935 كتاب «جيفرسون و/ أو موسوليني» Jefferson and/or Mussolini. 

ومع ماعاناه في سجنه فقد أنجز كتابة مسودة «أغاني بيزا» The Pisan Cantos التي نشرت عام 1948. وحين أعيد إلى أمريكة أجري له فحص طبي فزعمت اللجنة الفاحصة أنه مختل العقل، ووضع في مصح للأمراض العقلية قرب مدينة واشنطن. لكن عمله الشعري نال جائزة بولنغن Bollingen عام 1949 ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: بول إيلوار / Paul Eluard



*​*
**



* ولد الشاعر في الرابع عشر من كانون الأول من عام 1895 في سانت دينيس في فرنسا وأكمل دراسته في باريس لكنه قطعها بسبب مرض أصاب صدره ولم ينقطع عن مطالعة شعر ويتمان وشعراء المدرسة الاجتماعية الذين كانوا يعبرون عن الحياة الجماعية في المجتمع .. 

نشر أول أعماله (قصائد أولى) عام 1913وأعقبها بمجاميع (حوارات عديمة الجدوى) و(قصائد من أجل السلام) وفي عام 1919، انضم الى حركة الدادائية وعقد صداقات مع أراغون وبريتون وتزارا وحين ظهرت حركة السريالية ،انضم اليها أيضا وأصدر لها مجلة "الثورة السريالية "... 

ابان ذلك ، كانت اصداراته تتوالى بغزارة وتعلن انضمامه الى الحزب الأشتراكي...
كانت أشعاره محملة بروح المقاومة حتى انه استحق (وسام المقاومة )عام 1944عن قصائده (أهل للحياة)، (في موعد ألماني)،(الى بابلو بيكاسو).شارك ايلوار في مؤتمرت عديدة للسلام وصار في عام 1948داعية للسلام والحرية في عدة دول ولم ينقطع عن المشاركة في المؤتمرات والمظاهرات والكتابة المتواصلة حتى صارع آخر انتكاسة مرضية في 18 تشرين الثاني عام 1952لتنتصر عليه ويغادر الحياة بعدها تاركا شعره أمانة تتناقلها الأجيال ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: شارل بودلير / Charles Baudelaire 



*​*
**



* Charles Pierre Baudelaire 
شـارل پيـير بـودلـير (1821-1867) هو شاعر وناقد فني فرنسي. ويعتبر بودلير من أبرز شعراء القرن التاسع عشر ومن رموز الحداثة في العالم.و لقد كان شعر بودلير متقدما عن شعر زمنه فلم يفهم جيدا الا بعد وفاته. 

بودلير بدأ كتابة قصائده النثرية عام 1857 عقب نشر ديوانه ازهار الشر ، مدفوعا بالرغبة في شكل شعري يمكنه استيعاب العديد من تناقضات الحياة اليومية في المدن الكبري حتي يقتنص في شباكه الوجه النسبي الهارب للجمال ، وجد بودلير ضالته فيما كتبه الوزيوس بيرتيران من پالادات نثرية مستوحاة من ترجمات البالادات الاسكتلندية والالمانية الي الفرنسية. والبالاد هو النص الذي يشبه الموال القصصي في العربية وهو الشكل الذي استوحاه وردزورث وكوليريدج في ثورتهما علي جمود الكلاسيكية. 

وفي عام 1861 بدأ بودلير في محاولة لتدقيق اقتراحه الجمالي وتنفيذه فكتب هذه القصائد التي تمثل المدينة اهم ملامحها ، وتعتبر معينا لا ينضب من النماذج والاحلام. 

وكان الشاعر شارل بودلير يري ان الحياة الباريسية غنية بالموضوعات الشعرية الرائعة وهي القصائد التي اضيفت الي ازهار الشر في طبعته الثانية عام 1861 تحت عنوان لوحات باريسية. 

لم ينشر ديوان سأم باريس في حياة بودلير ، وهو الديوان الذي لم يتحمس له غوستاف لانسون وسانت ـ بيف ، هذا الديوان الذي اثر تأثيرا عارما في الاجيال اللاحقة. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: سان جون بيرس / Saint-John Perse



*​*
**



* سان جون بيرس1887 - 1975 شاعر فرنسا في القرن العشرين 
حائز على جائزة نوبل.اسمه الحقيقي ألكسي سان ليجي ليجي. 
ولد بجزيرة بوانت لابيتر، إحدى جزر الآنتيل؛ انتقل إلى فرنسا في 1898 لدراسة الحقوق بمدينة بوردو. وفي سنة 1914 إلتحق بوزارة الخارجية حيث تولى عدّة مناصب دبلوماسيّة في بيكين وواشنطن حتى ترقى إلى منصب السكرتير العام لوزارة الخارجيّة. 

نشر كتابه الشعريّ الأوّل "مدائح" سنة 1911 تحت إسمه الحقيقي سان ليجي ليجي. وبعدها صمت لمدّة ثلاثة عشرة سنة لم تكن لديه فيها أيّ اتصال بالوسط الشعري الفرنسي 

وفي سنة 1924 أصدر كتابه الشعري الثاني "صداقة الأمير" بتوقيع سان جون بيرس وهو اللقب الذي ارتضاه لنفسه ليتخفّى وراءه طوال حياته الأدبية. وفي السنة نفسها نشر قصيدته العتيدة "آناباز".(1) أناباز التي كرسته شاعرا عالميا. 

بعدها نراه يصمت مرّة اخرى مدّة ثمانية عشر سنة ثم يصدر قصيدته منفى التي نشرها وبالتوازي في ثلاث مدن كوسموبوليتيّة هي: شيكاغو وبوينس إيريس ومرسيليا- كما ظهرت بباريس في طبعة سريّة. وإثرها ينشر وبشكل متتال: قصائد إلى الغريبة 1943؛ يتلوها بقصيدته "أمطار" 1943، ثم قصيدة "ثلوج" 1944. ويتلوها بقصيدة رياح بعد سنتين أي في عام 1946. وفي سنة 1953 يجمع كل هذه القصائد المطوّلة في كتاب مفرد عنوانه أعمال شعرية. 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: وليم بليك / William Blake



*​*
**



* وليم بليك (William Blake) (1757-1827) شاعرٌ إنكليزيٌ، وُلدَ في لندن وعاشَ فيها طيلةَ حياتهِ، باستثناء السَّنوات الثَّلاثِ الَّتي قضاها في (فلفام) (Felpham) يحضِّرُ الرُّسوم التَّوضيحيَّة لأحد إصدارات (كاوبر) (Cowper) يمتازُ بليك بحساسيَّتهِ العالية وتجاوبه الدَّقيق مع عناصر الطَّبيعة الإنسانيَّة ومع معطيات عصره. وعلى الرَّغم من تأثيره العظيم على الرُّومانسيَّةِ الإنكليزيَّة فقد واجهَ تحدِّياتٍ كبيرةً من تلك المدرسة أو الحركة أو من معاصري تلك الفترة. 

حياتُهُ المبكرةُ 
كان والدُهُ تاجرَ جواربٍ ناجحاً. وهو الذي شجَّعهُ على تطوير موهبته في التَّذوُّقِ الفنِّيِّ منذ نعومة أظفاره، إذ أرسله إلى مدرسةٍ للرَّسمِ. وفي الرَّابعة عشرة أخذ يتدرَّبُ على يد الحفَّار (جيمس باسير) (James Bassire) وبقي معهُ حتَّى عام 1778. ثمَّ التحق بالأكاديميَّة الملكيَّة وبقي فيها حفاراً على الرَّغم من تمرُّده على جوِّها الخانقْ. وفي عام 1782 تزوَّجَ من (كاترين بوشر) (Catherine Boucher) الَّتي علَّمها القراءة والكتابة والرَّسم إلى أن أصبحت ملازمةً له تساعده في جميع أعماله تقريباً. 

كانت (اسكتشاتٌ شعريَّة- 1783) (Poetical Sketches) باكورةَ أعماله، وهي الوحيدة الَّتي نشرها بشكلٍ تقليديٍّ طيلة حياته. فأعماله الرَّئيسةُ قام بحفرها ونشرها بنفسه. أمَّا بقيَّةُ أعمالهِ فقد ظلَّت مخطوطةً إلى أن ابتكر طريقةً لحفرِ النُّصوص والرُّسومات التَّوضيحيَّةِ على نفس الرُّقعة. ولم تلاقِ أعماله الفنِّيَّةُ ولا الشِّعريَّة رواجاً تجاريّاً ولا اهتماماً نقديَّاً إلاَّ بعد سنواتٍ طويلةٍ من وفاتهِ. 

أعماله في الفنون البصرية 
معظمُ أعماله الحفريَّة ورسوماته التَّوضيحيَّة لأعماله وأعمال ميلتون (Milton) ول (سفر أيُّوب) (The Book of Job) تشيرُ إلى أنَّ هناك جهداً كبيراً مبذولاً فيها. 

فهي من جهةٍ واقعيَّةٌ في تمثيلِها للتَّشريحِ الإنسانيِّ وللأشكالِ الطَّبيعيَّةِ الأخرى، ومن جهةٍ أخرى تضجُّ بالخيال المتألِّقِ، وغالباً ما تصوِّرُ مخلوقاتٍ خياليَّةً بتفاصيلها الدَّقيقة ممَّا أدَّى إلى صرف النَّظر عنه لمدَّةٍ طويلةٍ، واعتبارهِ شاذّاً أو أسوأ من ذلك. 

ولكنَّ أتباعَهُ أخذوا يزدادون تدريجيَّاً حتَّى أصبح اليوم يلقى تقديراً كبيراً على نحوٍ واسعٍ باعتباره فناناً بصرياً وشاعراً. 

أشعارُه النَّاضجة 
إذا نظرنا إلى أشعاره فنجده في (أغنيات البراءة – 1789) (Songs of Innocence) و (أغنياتِ التجربة- 1794) (Songs of Experience) ينظرُ بعيني طفلٍ ليرى الأشياءَ ببساطةٍ مباشرةٍ مجرَّدةٍ من العاطفة. ففي المجموعة الأولى (أغنياتِ البراءة) الَّتي تحوي قصائدَ مثل: (الحمل) (The Lamb) و (سعادة الطِّفل) (Infant Joy) و (أغنية الضَّحك) (Laughing Song) يبدو أنَّهُ مأخوذٌ بجماليَّة الحياة وبألمها. وفي المجموعة الثَّانية (أغنيات التَّجربة) الَّتي تحتوي على قصائدَ مثل: (النّمر) (The Tyger) و (حزن الطِّفل) (Infant Sorrow) و (الوردة العليلة) (The Sick Rose) و (لندن) (London) نتلمَّسُ نضوجاً ووعياً عالياً تجاه القسوةِ والظُّلمِ الاجتماعي في العالم؛ إذ يعتبرُ أنَّ البشرَ هم المسؤولون عن ذلك الظُّلم وليسَ القدر. وتزخرُ هذه الأغنياتُ الَّتي تصوِّرُ الحياةَ في سنِّ المراهقة بالمعاني والدَّلالات. 

وتجمعُ كُتُبُ (بليك) النَّبويَّةُ (Prophetic Books) بين الشِّعرِ والرُّؤيةِ والنَّبوءة والموعظة. وهذه المجموعةُ تتضمَّنُ: (كتاب ثِل- 1789) (The Book of Thel) و (زواج الجنَّة والجحيم – 1970) (The Marriage of Heaven and Hell) و (الثَّورة الفرنسيَّة- 1791) (The French Revolution) و (أمريكا- 1793) (America) و (أوربَّا)-1794) (Europe) و (كتاب أوريزون- 1794) (The Book of Urizon) و (كتاب لوس- 1795) (The Book of Los) و (ميلتون- 1804-1808) (Milton) و (القدس- 1804-1820) (Jerusalim). ولا تقلُّ جميع هذه الأعمال رؤيةً شموليَّةً للحياة البشريَّةِ عن الحياة البشريَّة ذاتها؛ ففيها نجدُ الطَّاقة والخيال يتصارعان مع الاضطهاد بشكليه الفيزيائي والذِّهني. ونرى (بليك) فيها يحبِّذُ الحبَّ والحريَّة الخالصة، ويمقتُ فلسفة القهر وسيطرة العقلانيَّة- أي أنَّ العقل غير مُسعفٍ بالوحيِ الإلهيَّ هو الهادي الأوحد إلى الحقيقة الدِّينيَّة وهو في ذاته مصدر للمعرفة أسمى من الحواس ومستقلٌّ عنها- (المترجم). لأن هذه السيطرة تساعدُ في تبرير الظُّلم الاقتصاديِّ والسِّياسيِّ الَّذي يمارس على الثَّورة الصناعيَّة. 

وقد تشكَّلت الكتب النَّبويَّةُ في العالم الواقعيِّ على نمط انفعالات (بليك) وغضبه، لكنَّها أحياناً تبدو غامضةً بعضَ الشَّيءِ لكونها تمتثل للأسطورة الَّتي يبتكرها الشَّاعر، والَّتي يستقيها من (سويدنبورغ) (Swedenborg) و (يعقوب بوهم) (Jacob Boehme) ومن مصادر صوفيَّةٍ أخرى. وعلى الرَّغم من ذلك، ورغم أنَّه منذ طفولته صوفيٌّ يعتقد أنَّه من الطَّبيعيِّ جدَّاً أن يرى الملائكة وأنبياء العهد القديم ويتحدَّث إليها، فإنَّهُ لم يتخلَّ بأيِّ شكلٍ من الأشكال عن التَّفاصيلِ الواقعيَّة أو يُضحِّ بها لصالح الحياة الصوفيَّة للرُّوح. بل على العكس، فالواقعيَّة الَّتي ترتكزُ عليها حياةُ الكائن البشريِّ كانت لا تنفصل عند (بليك) عن الخيال. والرُّوحانيَّةُ الَّتي هي الله ذاتهُ كانت خيرَ تعبيرٍ عن هذا الكائن. 

وها أنذا أقدِّمُ مجموعة أغنيات البراءة منفصلةً عن توءمها أغنيات التَّجربة مجازفاً في ضياع شيءٍ من رونقها الَّذي تكتسبه بعض الأغنيات في إحدى المجموعتين خلال مقارنتها مع توءمها في المجموعة الأخرى. وهذا ما يؤكِّده (د. غ. غيلهام) (D. G. Gillham) إذ يقول: "على الرَّغم من استمتاعنا في أيِّ أغنيةٍ من أغاني المجموعتين على حدة، فمن المحتمل أنَّنا لا نستطيع أن نعي كلَّ مضامينها إلاَّ إذا وضعناها في سياقها وتسلسلها الَّّذي اختاره لها الكاتب في مجموعتها من جهة، وفي مقارنتها مع مثيلتها في المجموعة الثَّانية من جهةٍ أخرى. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: راينر ماريا ريلكه / Rainer Maria Rilke



*​*
**



* عُرف الشاعر الألماني راينر ماريا ريلكه المولود بمدينة براغ التشيكية في العام 1875 منذ صباه المبكر بحساسيته المفرطة إزاء العالم المحيط به، وميله الشديد إلى العزلة والانقطاع إلى التأمل. وبعدما تأكد من عدم قدرته على الانضمام إلى حياة الجماعة قرر أن يحيا حياةً بوهيميةً متفردة عمادها الشعر والفنّ والترحال. وتناول ريلكه في أدبه الشعري والنثري موضوعات مختلفة، غنية في تفاصيلها تستند بدرجة رئيسية إلى وقائع حياته المضطربة. لكن ما يتميز به أسلوب ريلكه هو ليس فقط استعراضه للوقائع الحياتية وتجاربه الذاتية، إنما الكيفية التي عالج بها الموضوعات الإنسانية الجوهرية، وذلك عبر رؤية فلسفية عميقة غير قابلة للاندثار، ومنها موضوعات الحبّ والطفولة والحنين والأمل والكراهية والبؤس والعزلة والصداقة والموت. ولعل مفردات الحنين والموت والعزلة كانت طاغية على إبداع الشاعر والناثر في أعماله المبكرة، إثر تجارب قاسية خاضها في طفولته وصباه كوفاة شقيقته الأكبر، وخروجه من المدرسة العسكرية وطلاق والديه، على سبيل المثال. بيد أن تلك المعاناة وجدت، نثرياً، ذروتها القصوى في "يوميات مالته لاورتس بريغه" Die Aufzeichnungen des Malte Laurids Brigge وهذا بالتحديد ما أضفى عليها طابع المعاصرة وجعلها بعيدة تماماً عما هو قومي ألماني محض. وثمة ميزة أخرى تتسم بها أعمال ريلكة المبكرة المعروفة بأجوائها السوداوية المفرطة في اليأس والرعب، وهي أنها يمكن أن تتخذ منحى ساخراً أحياناً مثلما تشهد قصصه بشكل خاص. 

الفنّ كمصدر للجمال 
وتعود القدرة التصويرية البارعة التي تتسم بها هذه الأعمال إلى انشغال ريلكه بالفنّ المعماري وولعه بالفنون التشكيلية، لاسيما النحت. ولعلنا لا نجافي الحقيقة إذا قلنا أن ريلكه نحّات شعري أراد أن يحوّل جمادات العالم الخارجي إلى رموز نفسيه وفكرية، أي أنه أراد محاكاة العالم المستقل عن الذات بصفته مجموعة من الصور الحيّة وذلك عبر عملية التشيؤ الشعري Dinggedicht القائمة على رصد التحوّل في المناخ النفسي من خلال الإسقاط الذاتي على الشيء المستقل نفسه، أي تحويل الجمادات إلى رموز شعرية. فالشجرة لا تعني لريلكة شجرة حتى وأن كتبها على النحو، إنما الأمل أو الحبّ أو الحياة برمتها، وكذلك مع الألوان وتحولات الفصول وغيرها من الرموز الطبيعية. لكن هذه الكتابات غالباً ما تحاكي الأعمال النحتية، مهتمةً بالتفاصيل وما هو هامشي لتبعث فيه الحرارة والحياة. وقد فعل ريلكه ذلك كلّه تيمناً بالنحاتين الكبيرين الإيطالي مايكل إنجلو والفرنسي أوغسطت رودان، الذي اشتغل ريلكه سكرتيراً له بضعة شهور في باريس. ولكي ينحت ريلكه قصائده وقصصه فإنه يحاول انتزاع الأشياء من طابعا السكوني السلبي وتحويلها إلى وحدات إيقاعية وجوديّة وحسيّة، تعبّر عن الذات المحمولة خارجاً، أي أنه يقوم بعملية تطهّر ذاتيه مطّردة بغية تخليص الذات من الأزمات النفسية والتراكمات الفكرية على نحو فنّي. فيمنحُ ذلك الشيءَ المستقل الحريّةَ التامة، لكي يعبّر عن نفسه بأكبر قدر ممكن من الاستقلالية، ولكي يمنح كذلك الحريةََ التامة لنفسه، باعتباره شاعراً، لإعادة صياغة هذه القراءة الحسيّة صياغةً موضوعيةً وفنيّةً بدرجة خاصة. 

كشف الذات
لشيء الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يعتبر تجاوزاً للذات المبتلية بالمعاناة عند ريلكه هو كشف هذه الذات، أي تعريتها إلى حدّ ما، ثم تجسيدها جمالياً، مثلما فعل الفيلسوف نيشته الذي تأثر به ريلكه في أعماله المبكرة. وكان الفنّان الإغريقي، والمغني الإلهي، أورفيوس، هو من أوائل الساعين إلى إعادة صياغة الذات من خلال أناشيده التي كان يسحر بها حتى الأموات ليبعث فيهم الحياة، والذي استعار ريلكه اسمه ليضعه عنواناً لآخر عمل شعري "سونيتات إلى أورفيوس" Sonette an Orpheus، التي جعل منها شاهدة شعرية على قبر الراقصة البارعة فيرا كنوب التي فارقت الحياة وهي لم تبلغ التاسعة عشرة من عمرها، والتي كانت تذكّره بشقيقته التي رحلت قبل ولادته، مما جعل الأمّ تنظر إلى ريلكه بصفته تجسيداً حيّاً لشقيقته، حتّى أنها كانت تجبره على ارتداء أزياء الفتيات قبل دخوله إلى المدرسة العسكرية. 

البعد الفلسفي للشعر 
كان ريلكه قد وقع في بداية حياته الأدبية تحت تأثير الفلسفة الوجودية ممثلةً بنيتشه وكيركيغارد الذي حاول ريلكه محاكاة تأملاته، فضلاً عن الكثير من الإشارات والإحالات المباشرة، بل حتى التراجم التي تناولت أفكار هذا الفيلسوف الدنماركي. بيد أن أعمال ريلكه لم تقتصر على تمثّل الفلسفة الوجودية، إنما عالجت قضايا إنسانية كبرى مثل الدين والسياسية والثورة الاشتراكية والتغيير الاجتماعي. ومن الملامح البارزة التي اتسمت بها أعماله التي وصفها الكاتب النمساوي روبرت موزيل بأنها من أعظم ما كتب باللغة الألمانية منذ القرون الوسطي، هو المسعى "الأخلاقي" الحثيث لتحويل الأدب إلى دين قائم على الحبّ. والحبّ عند ريلكه هو تخطي الذات الـمُحبّة للوصول إلى مرحلة متقدمة من مراحل الوجود الـمُحَبّ الذي لا يضطر إلى تزييف ذاته إرضاءاً للمحب، بل يجعل الحبّ نفسه كبيراً وعميقاً في قلبه وعواطفه، ليتوافق مع حبّه، محتفظاً في الوقت نفسه بجوهره نقيّاً، رحباً، مستقلاً عن محبة الآخر. فالحبّ إذاً هو الفيض الروحي، الذي يغمر الآخر دون أن يطلبه هذا الآخر. ويتطلب هذا النمط من الحبّ الإلهي البحثَ الصارم عن الله في الذات الإنسانية التي تنزع دائماً إلى الحلول في الذات الـمُحبّة الكبرى، الناضجة والمتخيلة حسيّاً وميتافيزيقياً. وذلك يعني التحرر من القيود الأرضية والاجتماعية كلّها مثلما توحي كتابات ريلكه، بغية تحقيق دين جديد قوامه الحبّ، ولا شيء غير الحبّ. وأصيب ريلكه بمرض سرطان الدم، اللوكيميا، ففارق الحياة عام 1926 في قرية فال مونت بالقرب من بحيرة جنيف. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: إدغار آلان بو / Edgar Allan Poe



*​*
**



* إدجار آلان بو (19 يناير 1809 -7 أكتوبر 1849 م) 
شاعر وكاتب قصص قصيرة وناقد أمريكي، وأحد رواد الرومانسية الأمريكية. ولد عام 1809 م في مدينة بوسطن في ولاية ماساشوستس. وأكثر ما اشتهر به قصص الفظائع والأشعار، وكان من أوائل كتاب القصة القصيرة، ومبتدع روايات المخبرين (التحري). وينسب إليه ابتداع روايات الرعب القوطي. مات في سن الأربعين، وسبب وفاته ما زال غامضا، وكذلك مكان قبره.

مات والداه قبل بلوغه ثلاث سنوات وهكذا انتقل إلى بيت جديد حيث كان يعيش مع رجل يسمى جون آلان لبقية طفولته.

سافر إلى بريطانيا ودرس هناك لخمس سنوات، بعد ذلك التحق بجامعة فيرجينيا في ولاية فيرجينيا حيث أظهر تفوقا كبيرا في دراسة اللغات والآداب ولكنه اضطر إلى ترك الجامعة بعد ذلك بثمانية أشهر بسبب مشاكل مالية. التحق بالجيش الأمريكي وقبل هذا تم كتابة ونشر شعره. ساعده أصدقاءه وأعطوه الأموال التي احتاج إليها. استمر كتابة الشعر والقصص. حول عام 1832 م انتقل بو إلى مدينة بالتيمور ثم نشر خمس قصص. وفوق هذا كله تزوج في نفس الوقت من ابنة عمته ولم يكن عمر زوجته يتجاوز أربع عشرة سنة. توفيت زوجته عام 1847 م فقضى معظم حياته يعاقر الخمر وفي الحقيقة كان له إدمان على الكحول حتى مات في أحد شوارع مدينة بالتيمور عام 1849 م.

كان يكتب الروايات والقصص القصيرة. من أشهر أعماله:
أشهر قصائده
• حلم داخل حلم (1827) 
• تيمورلنك (1827) 
• الأعراف (1829) وهي قصيدة مبنية على سورة الأعراف من القرآن الكريم. 
• إسرافيل (1831) وهي قصيدة مبنية على القَصَص الإسلامي 
• إلى ساكن الجنان (1834) 
• الدودة المنتصرة (1837) 
• الغراب (1845) 
• إلدورادو (1849) 

قصصه
• سقوط بيت أشر (1839) 
• القلب المليء بالقصص (1843) 
• الخنفسة الذهبية (1843) وهي مجموعة قصص. 
• القط الأسود (1843) 
• بضع كلمات مع مومياء (1845) 
• الغرائب. 
• الليلة الألف واثنين لشهرزاد (1850) 
• قصة من القدس (1850) 
• السقوط في الفوضى (1850) 
• الثمان أورانج أوتانات المقيدة أو الضفدع النطاط (1850) 

سلسلة قصص أوجست دوبان
• جرائم القتل في شارع المشرحة (1841) 
• لغز ماري روجيه (1843) 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: آرثر رامبو / Arthur Rimbaud 



*​*
**



* آرثر رامبو (Arthur Rimbaud ؛ 20 أكتوبر 1854 - 10 نوفمبر 1891) 
شاعر فرنسي أثرت أعماله على الفن السريالي. 

ولد آرثر رامبو في شارلفيل بفرنسا في عام 1854. بدأ بكتابة الشعر بسن السادسة عشرة، وتميزت كتاباته الأولى بطابع العنف. اتبع مبدأ جمالياً يقول بأن على الشاعر أن يكون رائياً، ويتخلص من القيود الضوابط الشخصية، وبالتالي يصبح الشاعر أداة لصوت الأبدية. دعاه بول فرلين للمجيء إلى باريس، الذي كانت تربطه علاقة مثلي به. لعل أبرز قصائده "قارب السكارى" (عام 1871) التي تحتوي براعة في اختيار الألفاظ والصور الفنية والاستعارات. بين عامي 1872 و 1874 كتب "الاشراقات" (بالفرنسية: Les Illuminations)، وهي مجموعة من القصائد النثرية حاول فيها عدم التمييز بين الواقع والهلوسة. في عام 1873 كتب قصيدة أخرى وهي "فصل في الجحيم" استبدل فيها المقاطع النثرية بكلمات مميزة، وكانت آخر أعماله الشعرية بعد أن بلغ من العمر 19 عاماً. 

في يوليو 1873 وفي حالة من السكر أطلق بول فرلين على رامبو رصاصتين، مما تسبب في إصابته بجروح في المعصم. بعد اعتزاله الأدب، قرر رامبو في عام 1875 السفر إلى إثيوبيا والعمل كتاجر. توفي في مارسيليا بفرنسا في العام 1891 بعد أن بترت ساقه. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: فرناندو بيسوا / Fernando Pessoa



*​*
**



* فرناندو بيسوا

Fernando Pessoa (1888-1935) 

كان كل شيء متوقعاً من الشاعر البرتغالي فرناندو بيسوا، إلا أن يطلق على واحدة من مجموعاته الشعرية عنوان «دكان التبغ»... والحقيقة ان هذه المجموعة التي صدرت سنة 1933 أخذت عنوانها من واحدة من أطول القصائد وأجملها التي تضمها، وهي قصيدة كان بيسوا كتبها سنة 1928 ثم نشرها في صحيفة «برسنسا» في العام نفسه الذي عاد وأصدرها فيه ضمن المجموعة. وإذا كان بيسوا قد عُرف على نطاق واسع في الأوساط الأدبية والشعرية في العالم، منذ ربع قرن، فإنه عُرف كشاعر، ولكن أكثر من هذا: عرف بصفته واحداً من أغرب الشعراء الذين عاشوا في القرن العشرين. وهذه الغرابة لا تنبع من شعره الذي يبدو، على أي حال، عصياً على التصنيف وإن كان يمت الى السوريالية البدئية بأكثر من صلة، بل تنبع من شخصيته نفسها، هذه الشخصية الغريبة المدهشة التي بدت دائماً وكأنها في حال بحث عن الذات. في حال مطاردة لهوية، حقيقية أو مفترضة... وكأن الشاعر كان لا يتوقف عن التساؤل بينه وبين نفسه، وفي شعره خصوصاً: من أنا؟ من تراني أكون. ولعل من الصعب جداً تصور أن بيسوا عرف كيف يجيب عن هذا السؤال في شعره أو في حياته. 

ولد في لشبونة سنة 1888، ليموت فيها بعد سبع وأربعين سنة (1935)... لكن طفولته ارتبطت بجنوب أفريقيا التي اصطحبته أمه إليها طفلاً إ ثر وفاة والده، ليعيشا في كنف زوج جديد لها. وهو درس التجارة والإنكليزية في مدينة داربن هناك وأتقن الإنكليزية أكثر من إتقانه لغته الأم، لأنه لم يعد الى البرتغال إلا وهو في السابعة عشرة، ليتنقل هناك بين مهن عدة راسماً في حياته، ومن خلال تلك التنقلات أقنعته التي ستتراكم مهنة بعد مهنة وسنة بعد سنة، لا سيما إذ عمل في تحرير الرسائل للتجار ورجال الأعمال، ما جعل لكل رسالة لوناً وقناعاً انسحب لاحقاً على كتاباته الشعرية وغير الشعرية، هو الذي راح منذ ذلك الحين يتنقل بين الشعر والفلسفة واللاهوت، كما راح يترجم نصوصاً الى البرتغالية ما زاد إحساسه بالأقنعة وتساؤلاته حول هويته الحقيقية. وقاده هذا الى كتابة نصوص كبيرة ولكن أيضاً الى إحساس عميق بالانفصام قاده الى ما يشبه الجنون، لا سيما حين راح يتصور نفسه يهودياً يعاقب أيام محاكم التفتيش. ولعل هذا الهاجس الأخير هو ما قاده الى الاختبار حول صورة له كفاشي يكتب قصيدة تدعو الى ولادة الفاشية في بلده (1917). وهو منذ ذلك الحين لم يتوقف عن الكتابة (ناشراً معظم أعماله الشعرية على حسابه – في وقت صار له فيه، انطلاقاً من انبعاث شهرته في العالم، حواريون يقرأونه ويتجادلون في تحليله، أو حتى يبحثون في صحف ومطبوعات عن نصوص له تحمل عشرات الأسماء المستعارة هو بإعطائهم مؤشرات أولية عنها ويكون عليهم هم إيجادها. بالنسبة إليه، كانت الحياة والكتابة، لعبة واحدة. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: فدريكو جارسيا لوركا / Federico Garcia Lorca



*​*
**



* فدريكو جارسيا لوركا (بالإسبانية: Federico García Lorca) 
هو أحد أنشط أعضاء "جيل27 ". ولد في الخامس من يونيو1898 ب"فوينتي باكيروسFuente Vaqueros"؛ وهي قرية صغيرة تبعد عن غرناطة ، غرناطته، بعشرين كيلوميترات، من أب فلاح وأم مدرسة أدخلته إلى عالم المعرفة في سن مبكرة، ولم تكن تدري أنها بذلك حكمت عليه. كان والده يمتلك في تلك المنطقة الفلاحية الخصيبة أراض زراعية وضيعات...وسقط في فجر19 غشت من سنة1936 برصاصات آثمة رمته بها بنادق كتائبية حاقدة، خارج غرناطة؛ في منطقة "بيثنارViznar "تحت أشجار الزيتون؛ قرب نافورة،وهو لم يكتمل عقده الرابع. 

نلقى دراسته في قريته ثم في "الميريا".أما المرحلة الثانوية فتابعها بغرناطة التي كانت أسرته قد انتقلت إليها؛ غير أنه لم يظهر اهتماما بدراسته، حيث كان همه الأكبر منصبا على القراءة الحرة وكتابة الأشعار إلى جانب العزف على البيانو، مما كان يغضب أساتذته؛ فكان ينال عقابا ظلت ذكرياته محفورة في أعماقه وفي كراسة يومياته: "إنني أعرف الكثير الكثير، لكن في المعهد كانوا يعطونني صفعات هائلة...". 

وبعد نجاحه التحق بالجامعة ليدرس الأدب والفلسفة، وقد حدث لفتوره وقلة حماسته خلال هذه المرحلة أن رسب في مادة تاريخ اللغة الإسبانية، لكن الحدث لم يمر في صمت، كما يحدث مع غيره، فأساتذته استاءوا منه كثيرا،وأصدقاؤه استغربوا لما يعرفونه عنه من ذكاء حاد وذاكرة قوية يحسد عليها...أما الصحفي ج.م غانيدو فقد كتب مقالة، لنقل عنها مقالة تنبئية؛ ينبه فيها أساتذته هؤلاء إلى مكانة لوركا الأدبية، وأنه "سيأتي يوم يدرسون فيه شعره ويفسرونه من فوق منابرهم تلك...". 

كان من عادة الجامعة أن تنظم، في نهاية كل سنة دراسية،رحلات استطلاعية تثقيفية لطلابها تحت إشراف أساتذة الجامعة أنفسهم، وفي إحدى تلك النهايات نظم "دومينكيث بارويطاDominguez Berueta"؛ أستاذ نظرية الأدب، رحلة إلى قشتالة والأندلس شارك فيها لوركا رفاقه، وقد كان من نتاجها كتابه الأول "انطباعات ومشاهدImpresiones y paisajes" الذي صدر في غرناطة سنة 1918 وهو في العشرين من عمره، وقد صدره بإهداء في ذكرى موت أستاذه "أنطونيو ساغوراAntonio Sagura" وإلى كافة الأصدقاء الذين رافقوه في الرحلة. 

وفي سنة 1921 عقد صداقة عميقة وقوية مع موسيقار إسبانيا الكبير"مانويل دي فاياManuel de Falla"الذي تلقى على يديه دروسا في الموسيقى ساعدته على صقل موهبته الموسيقية ونمت في روحه تلك الرغبة الدفينة؛ فاستخدمها، كما ينبغي، في استيعاب وتسجيل الأغاني والألحان الشعبية؛ وبالأخص الأندلسية. 

ظل هاجس خفي يعمل في نفسه، وطائر الأحلام يرفرف بأجنحته القزحية محاولا تكسير أسلاك ذاك القفص كي ينطلق بعيدا، بعيدا حيث الحب والدفء والخضرة، وحيث تتجمع كل العصافير المهاجرة حول ينابيع الضوء والمطر الأخضر...ظل هكذا زمنا إلى أن طار إلى مدريد واستقر بها، وفي سمائها لمع نجمه الأدبي وتألق. 

ويوم22 مارس1920 تم عرض أولى مسرحياته "الرقية المؤذية للفراشةEl Maleficio de Mariposa" ، لكنها منيت بفشل ذريع، فبقي بعيدا عن المسرح سنوات، إلى أن عاد إليه في فترة كانت فيها إسبانيا يعيش بقوة الحديد والنار، في ظل الحكم القمعي الديكتاتوري لأحد أدعياء الأدب الفاشلين "بريمو دي ريفيراPrimo de Rivera"، فألف مسرحية "ماريانا بينيداMariana Pineda" التي استوحى موضوعها من تاريخ إسبانيا النضالي،وبالضبط من قصة فتاة كانت تسمى "مارياناMariana"، وهي أندلسية ، ومن غرناطة، أعدمت سنة1830 

وإذا كانت أولى مسرحياته تعرضت للفشل وأخرسته زمنا؛ فإن ظهور ديوانه الأول " كتاب القصائدLibro de Poemas" سنة1921 بشر بميلاد شاعر جديد؛ كما كتب الناقد "أودولفو سالاثارSalazar" على صفحات جريدة "الشمسEl Sol"، ففيه تتجلى تلك الشفافية في الصور وتنوعها، والبساطة في الأسلوب وعفويته، وبعد قس الرؤى، وغنى في المعنى...إلى جانب نفس وجداني صادق مع إيقاع شبيه بأغاني القرويات وأغاني الغجر. 

لقد كان للنجاح الذي حققه ديوانه الأول هذا أن تفتحت أمامه الآفاق الرحبة، وشرعت له أبوابها المنتديات والنوادي...كما انهالت عليه الدعوات ليلقي المحاضرات ويشارك في الأمسيات الشعرية، وأصبح له جمهور واسع يضم جميع طبقات الشعب: من الغجري البسيط إلى المثقف المتخصص؛ ومن جملة ما تلقى دعوة من المركز الفتي بغرناطة؛ حيث ألقى فيه محاضرة حول ديوانه الذي لم يكن قد صدر بعد"قصيدة الغناء الغجريPoena del Cante Jondo"، نظم على إثرها مهرجان كبير دام يومين؛ وكان من إشراف وتنسيق الموسيقار مانويل دي فايا. 

وفي ربيع 1929 سافر إلى الولايات المتحدة مارا بباريس فلندن إلى أن وصل إلى عاصمة ناطحات السحب:نيويورك في يونيو؛ حيث عاش كطالب في جامعة كولوميا، ومن على منبرها أعاد بعض المحاضرات التي سبق 

وألقاها بإسبانيا، ولحن بعض الأغاني التي استمد روحها من الموشحات الأندلسية ومن الفلامينكو إلى المغنية"أنطونيا ميرثيAntoňia Mirce"،ومن بينها :"الطحانون الأربعة" و"الحاجان الصغيران". 

ولما كانت روحة التواقة دوما إلى الحرية، إلى الانطلاق، إلى التحليق بعيدا خارج أجوائها الطبيعية أحيانا، فقد تسلل مرة مبتعدا عن الجامعة، فقادته خطاه الشاردة إلى حي "هارلم"؛ الوجه المشوه والبشع لمدينة الإسفلت والحديد والورق...حيث تورق العفونة ويزهر البؤس والفقر...وحيث تتفتح عوسجات القتل المجاني، وتتأكسد التناقضات، وتتناسل وتتكاثر الخنافيس الإليكترونية في فضاءات الصخب الأسود، وحيث تتفجر أنهار الدم والعرق من أشلاء أجسام الزنوج المتآكلة، وحيث يباع اللحم القديد يثمن بخس، ويدرك الأطفال لحظة الولادة أن لا فردوس هناك ولا حب مجرد، ويعرفون أنهم إلى وحل الأرقام والقوانين العقيمة سوف يذهبون...احتك لوركا بسكان "هارلم" المضطهدين والمصلوبين دوما على أسنة الحياة،وعايش فقرهم الزنجي، ولاعب الأطفال...عاش حياتهم المريرة ورأى عذاباتهم السيزيفية اليومية، فأحس كأنه في غابة نأكل ذئابها خرفانها الوديعة، ورأى كيف تحول المادة الإنسان إلى آلة، إلى رقم، إلى لا شيئ...وكيف تقتل مدينة الورق والإسمنت والحديد إنسانية الإنسان وتمسخ روحه، طهره، براءته، 

بساطته، تلقائيته...وقد كان من ثمار هذه الزيارة/الصدمة واحدة من أروع قصائد ديوانه "شاعر في نيويوركPoeta en Nueva York"،وهي قصيدة "نشيد إلى ملك هارلم Oda al Rey Harlem". 

وحين زحف صيف 1930 عاد إلى وطنه بعد زيارة قصيرة إلى كوبا...وفي 24 دجنبر من نفس السنة قدمت له مسرحيته "الإسكافية العجيبة"على خشية المسرح الإسباني، ثم ألقى في"إقامة الطلبة" محاضرة حول ديوانه "شاعر في نيويورك" مع قراءة شعرية. 

كما قام بجولة مسرحية على رأس فرقة تتألف من الطلبة ومن الفنانين المحترفين ، قدمت خلالها مسرحية"الكوخ"، وقد كان الغرض من هذه الجولة نقل المسرح إلى أبعد قرية، وحتى لا يبقى محتكرا من فئة قليلة. 

غير أن عصفوره الداخلي اشتاق إلى نار السفر المقدسة، وحن إلى التحليق في الأجواء البعيدة، البعيدة جدا...غير الأجواء التي تعود عليها؛وهكذا ركب في"عربة من مياه سوداء"؛ وعاد في صيف 1932 إلى أمريكا، وهذه المرة إلى الجنوبية، حيث زار البرازيل، الأوروغواي، الأرجنتين...وفي عاصمة هذه الأخيرة"بوينس أيريسBuenos Aires" استغلت إحدى الفرق المسرحية الكبرى هذه الزيارة وعرضت ثلاثة من أحسن مسرحياته وهي:"عرس الدمBodas de Sangre" و"الإسكافية العجيبةLa Zapatera Prodigiosa" و"ماريانا بينيدا 

Mariana Pineda"، كما أعاد المحاضرات التي سبق وألقاها في كل من إسبانيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 

ولكن أكبر كسب حمله معه عند العودة إلى وطنه هو ذاك التعارف المثمر والمتميز، ونلك الصداقة الحميمية التي ربطته بشاعر الشيلي العظيم "بابلو نيروداPablo Neruda" (12/07/1904 – 23/09/1973) الحائز على جائزة نوبل للأدب 1971 ، والتي سجلها كل واحد منهما بأسلوبه الخاص وطريقته المميزة الفريدة. ففي الفصل من مذكرات بابلو نيرود " أعترف أني عشتConfio que he vivido" والمعنون ب"إسبانيا في القلبEspaňa en el Corazón" نجد تسجيلا حيا لذلك اللقاء التاريخي وكأنهما صديقان منذ زمان؛ ذلك أن شهرتهما كانت السباقة، حتى أنهما بادرا جمهور الحضور بمفاجأة أخرست البعض وأدهشت البعض الآخر، وذلك من خلال الحفل ألتكريمي الذي أقامه على شرفهما "نادي القلم" في فتدق "بلاثاPlaza"، وذلك لإفشال مناورة الخصوم. 

وحين اغتيل لوركا رثاه نيروذا بقصيدة غاضبة أشد الغضب، نقم فيها على كل شيء ، فقد كان موته المفاجئ وهو في تلك السن وفي أوج عطائه رمية أصابت نصالها منه الصميم. 

وفيديركو غارسيا لوركاFederico Garcia Lorca شاعر ومسرحي؛ بل إنه شاعر الأساطير،وشعره فيجوهره رمزي؛ خلف مظهر الفولكلوري والشعبي،:بساطة في الأسلوب وبعد في الرؤى .أعماله تكشف عن مأساة كائن معذب. فلوركا دوما يعارض غريزيا وبصفته الإنسانية تقاليد المجتمع الهشة. من هذا التوتر تتدفق أعماله المتميزة الرمزية، وعالمه هو الليل بكل مهمشيه والمصلوبين على أرصفته. الليل المسكون بأحصنة سوداء حالمة، ليل مقمر دائما وأنثوي لكل مجدب وعقيم.. 

وقاموس لوركا اللغوي غني بالمفردات العربية: قصر، ياسمين، زيتون، طلح، ليمون، خرشوف، عنبر...حتى كتبه تحمل عناوين عربية: ديوان، قصيدة... ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: الكسندر بلوك / Alexander Blok



*​*
**



* الكسندر بلوك

Alexander Blok (1880-1921)
شاعر روسي ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: سيرغي يسينين / Sergej Esenin 



*​*
**



* سيرغي يسينين Sergej Aleksandrovic Esenin 
ولد عام 1895 وتوفي عام 1925.
كان ابن فلاح وأنهى فقط المدرسة الدينية التي يتخرج منها المعلمون للعمل في المدارس الابتدائية. 
عاش يسينين حياة قصيرة مليئة بالأحداث الدرامية فقد عاصر ثورتين وحربا عالمية حصدت الملايين من الأرواح البريئة وجلبت المآسي لمن بقي على قيد الحياة في ظل هذه الأحداث العارمة كتب الشاعر ملحمتين "روسيا تمتد" و"روسيا السوفييتية" وقد مد فيهما الشاعر يده إلى قرية كبيرة لم يعرفها من قبل. ولم يستطع الشاعر أن يجتاز وعيه القروي حتى النهاية.

يعود الشاعر إلى التاريخ ومصير الفلاح الروسي محاولا فهم ما تحمله الثورة لهم فكتب ملحمته الشهيرة "بوجاتشوف" وفيها يتفجر سؤال مؤلم: هل ستحمل الثورة مأساة جديدة للشعب كما جرى في ثورة بوجاتشوف؟ وعندما قرأ بوجاتشوف أمام غوركي قال الأخير: جعلني اضطرب حتى التشنج وغصت حنجرتي بالبكاء. ومر الشاعر بأيام مرة وشك وتأرجح وعدم ثقة بالمستقبل فقد انتابته الأحزان والأفكار الكئيبة من جراء الحرب الأهلية التي دامت سنوات وكذلك الدمار الذي لحق بالبلاد ويتساءل الشاعر: "إلى أين يحملنا قدر الأحداث"؟

ملحمته الشعرية "آنا سينجينا" من أضخم الأعمال الفنية وتقوم على أساس غنائي، الحب الأول لابن فلاح عشق شابة جميلة من فئة الأغنياء ولكن هذا التصادم بين المحبوبين يجري على قاعدة الحياة الشعبية الواسعة وصبغ هذه الملحمة بمشاكل اجتماعية حادة استقبلها معاصروه بدهشة وإعجاب. 

وصلت إلى روسيا بعد الثورة مباشرة الراقصة الأمريكية ايزدورا دونكان ويقال إنها كانت معجبة برومانسية الثورة من شدة إعجابها قررت البقاء وتأسيس مدرسة للرقص. وقع يسينين الشاب في اسر ذكائها وموهبتها ومظهرها المتطرف. فتزوجا وخرجا في جولة حول العالم وخلال عام ونصف زارا ألمانيا وفرنسا وبلجيكا وايطاليا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبعد عودته راح ينظر إليه بعين الشك والريبة على الرغم من تصريحاته تغيرت آرائي في وطني بعد زيارتي لأمريكا وهذه الرحلة "زادتني حبا لوطني" وقبل مصرعه التراجيدي في ظروف غامضة كان قد أدمن الخمر وارتياد أماكن اللهو.

عاش يسينين حياة قصيرة، ثلاثون عاما ولكنه ترك إرثا شعريا غنيا منحه الخلود. إن شعره قريب لكل من يقرأه بغض النظر عن قوميته فقبل مصرعه صدرت أشعاره المترجمة في اليابان والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وفي عدد من البلدان الأوروبية وقد ترجمت أعماله إلى 32 لغة. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: صموئيل بيكيت / Samuel Beckett



*​*
**



* صموئيل بيكيت ( 1906 – 1989 ) شاعر ومسرحى وروائى وسينمائي ايرلندى، أكمل دراسته نال جائزة نوبل للادب عام 1969 ولم يذهب لاستلامها غضبا 

ولد صمويل باركلى بيكيت في 13 أبريل 1906 بدبلن في أيرلندا لأبوين من البروتستانت وهو الإبن الثانى لهما، كان من صغره متفوقاً في دراسته ومهتماً بالرياضة خاصة لعبة الكريكيت وكان يهوى مشاهدة الأفلام الأمريكية الصامتة كأفلام شارلى شابلن وبوستر كيتون وكان أثر هذه السينما الصامتة كبيراً على أدبه فيما بعد. في عام 1923 التحق بيكيت بكلية ترينيتى بدبلن وتخصص في الآداب الفرنسية والإيطالية وحصل على الليسانس فيهما عام 1927. 

حياته
في عام 1928 توجه بيكيت إلى باريس وعمل أستاذاً للغة الإنجليزية بإحدى المدارس هناك، وفى هذه الأثناء تعرف بيكيت على الأديب الأيرلندى الكبير جيمس جويس (1882 - 1941) صاحب رواية (يوليسيس) وأصبح عضواً بارزاً في جماعته الأدبية وصديقاً شخصياً له. 

عام 1930 كتب بيكيت دراسة عن الروائى الفرنسى مارسيل بروست (1871 - 1922) صاحب رواية البحث عن الزمن المفقود ثم عاد إلى أيرلندا ليقوم بتدريس الفرنسية بكلية ترينيتى لكنه لم يفضل العمل الأكاديمى وسرعان ماقدّم استقالته. 

في عام 1933 توفى أبوه (ويليام بيكيت) وترك له ميراثاً صغيراً، وفى هذه الأثناء كتب المجموعة القصصية (وخزات أكثر من ركلات) وقصصها تدور عن مغامرات طالب أيرلندى يدعى بيلاكوا. في عام 1935 كتب روايته الأولى (مورفى) وبطلها شخصية مضطربة وحائرة بين الشهوة الجنسية وهدفه في الوصول للعدم العقلى بعيداً عن الواقع. 

وذات مرة حينما كان يسير في شوارع باريس توجه إلى بيكيت شحاذ مستجدياً صدقة فرفض، فطعنه الشحاذ بسكين وكاد يموت بيكيت، نجا بيكيت من الموت ويقال أن جيمس جويس بنفسه كان يعتنى به في المستشفى، وفى التحقيق لم يتهم بيكيت الشحاذ بأى شئ وكان قد سأله (الشحاذ) عن سبب محاولته تلك فقال الشحاذ: لاأعرف ياسيدى. هذه الجملة التى استخدمها بيكيت كثيراً في مسرحياته خاصة (في انتظار جودو) على لسان الصبى. 

في عام 1937 تعرف على طالبة البيانو الفرنسية سوزان ديكوفو دوميسنيل التى ظلت رفيقة عمره وزوجته في وقت لاحق. 

وكان بيكيت في أيرلندا حينما اندلعت نيران الحرب العالمية الثانية فعاد إلى فرنسا واشترك في صفوف المقاومة هناك (كمراسل ومترجم) لكن بعد تقدم الألمان واكتشافهم للخلية التى يعمل بها هرب بيكيت وسوزان إلى جنوب فرنسا إلى بلدة روسيليان وعمل بيكيت مزارعا،ً وفى هذا الوقت كتب روايته (وات) التى تدور حول البطل وات الذى يقوم برحلة إلى بيت السيد نوت ويعمل عنده ويقضى أيامه في محاولة التعرف على عالم السيد نوت اللغز وشخصية السيد نوت المعقدة. 

وبعد هزيمة الألمان عام 1945 عاد بيكيت وسوزان واستقرا في باريس. 

في عام 1946 كتب روايته (ميرسيه وكاميه) وتدور حول عجوزين يتواعدان للقيام برحلة إلى الريف وما أن يصلا هناك حتى يشعران بالحنين للمدينة ويستمر هذا الإرتحال المتواصل. ثم بعد ذلك كتب بيكيت ثلاثيته الروائية الشهيرة (مولوى)(مالونى يموت)(اللامسمى)، كتب الروايات باللغة الفرنسية ثم ترجمها إلى الإنجليزية، وبيكيت معروف بميله للغة الفرنسية رغم أنها لغته الثانية ويقول في ذلك : أفضل الفرنسية لأنك تستطيع الكتابة من خلالها بدون أسلوب. 

في عام 1947 كتب بيكيت مسرحيته الشهيرة (في انتظار جودو) والمسرحية تدور حول شخصيات معدمة مهمشة ومنعزلة تنتظر شخص يدعى (جودو) ليغير حياتهم نحو الأفضل وبعد فصلين من اللغو والأداء الحركى والحوار غير المتواصل لايأتى جودو أبداً، المسرحية محملة برموز دينية مسيحية هذا غير اعتمادها المكثف على التراث الكلاسيكى الغربى، والمسرحية تعبر بصدق وببشاعة عن حال إنسان مابعد الحرب العالمية الثانية والخواء الذى يعانى منه العالم إلى الآن. 

في عام 1951 كتب المجموعة القصصية الرائعة (قصص ونصوص من أجل لاشئ)، تم نشر مسرحية (في انتظار جودو) عام 1952 وفى العام اللاحق تم عرض المسرحية في باريس ولاقت نجاحاً باهراً، ومن هذه اللحظة أصبح بيكيت مشهوراً ومعروفاً في كل أنحاء العالم. 

توفى أخوه الأكبر فرانك عام 1954 وكانت قد توفت أمه عام 1950. عام 1954 كتب مسرحية (نهاية اللعبة) وصاغها في فصلين ثم عاد وجعلها من فصل واحد وتم عرضها في لندن بنفس العام، والمسرحية تدور حول شخصيات مصابة بالعمى والشلل وتعيش في صناديق القمامة أو مكتوب عليها العمل الدائم دون الحصول على راحة، والمسرحية مثلها مثل (في انتظار جودو) فقيرة في الديكور وفى عدد الشخصيات ومعظم النقاد يرون أن هذه المسرحية أعلى من (في انتظار جودو) من جهتى المضمون والتكنيك المسرحي، رغم تفوق شهرة الثانية. 

1958 كتب مسرحية (شريط كراب الأخير) وعرضت بلندن بنفس العام والمسرحية تتميز بخصوصيتها الشكلية لأنها تقوم على المونولوج فقط وبطلها شخص واحد يستمع إلى مذكراته التى سجلها على شرائط، مضمون المسرحية يدور أيضاً حول العزلة والشيخوخة والعجز النفسى. 

في نهاية الخمسينيات توجه بيكيت للكتابة الإذاعية فكتب لإذاعة البى بى سى أعمال مهمة ومتميزة مثل (كل الساقطين)، (الجمرات)، (الأيام السعيدة). 

في 25 مارس عام 1961 تزوج بيكيت من رفيقته سوزان في حفل صغير بلندن. 

1963 كتب بيكيت مسرحية بإسم (مسرحية) وسيناريو فيلم قصير بإسم (فيلم) أخرجه المخرج الذى تخصص في إخراج أفلام تلفزيونية عن أعمال بيكيت (ألان شنايدر) وقام ببطولته النجم الأمريكى (بوستر كيتون)، بيكيت توجه إلى أمريكا (للمرة الوحيدة في حياته) ليشرف على الفيلم الذي حصل على جائزة النقاد في مهرجان فينيسيا عام 1965. 

عام 1966 كتب العمل الإذاعى (قل يا جو). 

عام 1969 حصل بيكيت على جائزة نوبل للأدب، ولما سمعت زوجته بالخبر قالت : إنها كارثة، واختفى بيكيت تماماً ولم يذهب لحفل تسليم الجائزة. 

1972 كتب مسرحية (ليس أنا) التى عرضت في نفس العام. وفي العام 1977 كتب أعمال جزء من مونولوج (صحبة). 

وفاته
قضى بيكيت فترة الثمانينات منعزلاً في بيته الهادئ وكان أحياناً يتردد على مقهى قريب ليلتقى برفقة أدبية صغيرة وفى عام 1989 ماتت زوجته سوزان وبعدها بشهور في 22 ديسمبر 1989 مات بيكيت بعد تعرضه لأزمة في جهازه التنفسى. 

يعد بيكيت أهم كتاب القرن العشرين في مجالات المسرح والرواية وهو بأدبه الممتد لفترة 60 عاماً يعبر أصدق تعبير عن مشاكل انسان هذا العصر. 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: هنري ميشو / Henri Michaux



*​*
**



* (1899-1984) Henri Michaux 
هنري ميشو شاعر ورسام من بلجيكا 

ولد هنري ميشو في بلدة نامور في بلجيكا. وخصوصيته تنبع من حبه للأسرار والغموض. عرف كيف يبتعد عن الأضواء وعن الصحافة نأى عن المجد الأدبي عندما رفض نيل الجائزة الوطنية الكبرى للأدب عام 1965. وفضل أن يقرأه عدة مئات من القراء المهتمين -حسب قوله- على أن يقرأه الجمهور الواسع. ولهذا السبب لم تطبع أعماله في سلسلة كتب الجيب المعروفة بشعبيتها وانتشارها إلا بعد وفاته.

لم يكتب مذكراته ولا سيرته الذاتية، وملخص حياته كلها عبر عنه بستة صفحات حملها العنوان التالي. "بعض المعلومات عن تسع وخمسين عاماً من الوجود". ومما قاله عن طفولته في هذه الصفحات القليلة: "كان يضرب عن الحياة، واللعب، والتسلية والتنوع، يكره الأكل، والروائح والتلامس نخاعه الشوكي لا يصنع الدم ودمه لا يعشق الأكسجين فقر الدم. أحلام بلا صور ولا كلمات، جامد، يحلم بالاستمرارية، بأبدية ليس فيها أي تغيير، طريقته في الحياة هي أن يعيش على الهامش، طبيعته المضربة تخيف وتزعج، لذلك كانوا يرسلونه إلى الريف". كما كان يتحاشى الصور أيضاً لشعوره بأنها تختزل المرء وتسجنه في وضعية نهائية ليغدو مجرد صورة جاهزة. 

بعد انتهائه من الدراسة سافر كبحار على ظهر سفينة وبدأ بكتابة نصوصه الأولى "حالات من الجنون الدائري" _1922). كتب جزءاً كبيراً من أعماله في النصف الأول من هذا القرن، ونذكر منها: إكوادور (1929)، بربري في آسيا (1933)، الليل يتحرك (1935)، ريشة (1938)، اختبارات وطرد أرواح شريرة (1945)، في مكان آخر (1948).. 

عبر في مجمل أعماله عن صعوبة الوجوه وجاءت كتاباته الشعرية سريعة وإيقاعية وقادرة على التعبير عن أقل خلجة من خلجات النفس المتألمة. اهتم على وجه التحديد "بالمساحة الداخلية للنفس"، وتميز أسلوبه بالخيال وحب الحكاية والخرافة واعتاد أن يصوغ شعوره بالضيق على شكل حواريات ساخرة لكي يتمكن من القضاء على هذا النوع من المشاعر. 

ازدادت نشاطاته وتزايد عدد قرائه في النصف الثاني من هذا القرن. نشر العديد من الكتب الجديدة، وزاد من نشاطه الفني كرسام وأقام معارض عدة. أراد أن يمضي إلى أبعد حد في معرفة واكتشاف النفس الداخلية وكان سبيله إلى ذلك تعاطي وتجربة أنواع مختلفة من المخدرات. ولكنه أصر دائماً على أن تتم هذه التجارب تحت إشراف طبي. 

أراد بالدرجة الأولى أن يعرف نفسه وقال في ذلك: "أكتب لكي أجوب مجاهل قارات نفسي، ولذلك أرسم، وأؤلف وأكتب. أتجول داخل نفسي. المغامرة هي أن تكون على قيد الحياة". لقد كتب ميشو بسبب شعوره بالضيق بالدرجة الأولى وليس للتعبير عن موهبة أو ميول أدبية. لذلك فقد قضى معظم حياته باحثاً عن هواجسه وآلامه الداخلية في محاولة منه للسيطرة عليها. فجاءت أعماله على شكل سلسلة من التجارب والمحن وفي الوقت نفسه، سلسلة من المحاولات للتغلب على هذا الشقاء، بعبارة أخرى: لطرد الأرواح الشريرة فغدت الكتابة بالنسبة إليه "الطريق المباشر من النفس إلى الأشياء". 

التقت تجربته الأدبية في أحيان كثيرة مع الحركة السريالية ولكن دون أن تمتزج بها. وقد نشر نصوصاً شعرية عديدة في مجلة القرص الأخضر التي كانت تنشر أيضاً أعمالاً سريالية. مارس هنري ميشو أنواع مختلفة من الكتابة، فجرب القصيدة، والشعر المنثور، والملاحظات والسرد والقصص والمسرحيات القصيرة والألبومات المصورة. كان هذا التنوع بالنسبة إليه وسيلة يحارب بها جموده وانغلاقه على نفسه واختار لغته عنيفة ومباشرة لا تسعى إلى التجميل ونيل الإعجاب، بل إلى تعرية النفس وإزالة الأقنعة في محاولة منه لإظهار ضعف الإنسان وهشاشته. للبحث عن الحقيقة وطرد الأرواح الشريرة. 

غير أن رغبته اللامحدودة في الإبحار إلى أعماق نفسه والاقتراب من مشكلة الوجود، دفعت به كما أشرنا، إلى طريق المخدرات التي تركت أثرا واضحاً في كتابات ورسوم تلك الفترة من حياته ونذكر من هذه الأعمال: /الهائج اللامتناهي (1957)، المعرفة عن طريق الهاوية(1961)، تجارب العقل الكبرى (1966). وتميزت هذه الأعمال جميعها بعطش كبير إلى المعرفة، واتخذت أشكالاً مختلفة كالمقالة أو الريبورتاج أو السرد الذي يحلل ويدرس ردود الأفعال المتضاربة للنفس والجسد في أقصى حدودهما تحت تأثير المخدر. 

تميزت فترة الخمسينيات بالنسبة لميشو بتغلب الرسم على الكتابة. لأنه شعر بأن الرسم يتيح له الانعتاق من نفسه إلى درجة كبيرة ولم يتعلم تقنيات الرسم مطلقاً، لذلك بقيت رسوماته عفوية ومفاجئة وهنا تكمن أهميتها. لقد رسم ميشو انتقاماً من الكتابة "مع الرسم أشعر بأني شاب، والكتابة تشعرني بالشيخوخة". فالكلمات في سعيها إلى المعرفة تجمد الأشياء وتصوغها في قوالب ثابتة، وهي فضلاً عن ذلك لا تريح من القلق. أما الرسم فهو بمثابة عملية تطهير للغة تستعيد بواسطتها حركاتها وصورها البدائية. وقد ساعده الرسم خاصة على التخلص من قيود اللغة والتعبير عن ألمه العميق عند وفاة زوجته متأثرة بحروق شديدة على أثر حادث تعرضت له. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: فيليب لاركن / Philip Larkin



*​*
**



* فيليب لاركن

Philip Larkin (1922-1985)

ولد فيليب لاركن في مدينة كوفنتري ونشا في بيت يزخر بالكتب لاسيما في الادب الانكليزي الحديث، اذ كان والده مولعاً بقراءة الكتب واقتنائها. 

وباقباله على القراءة، عقد لاركن عزمه ومنذ صباه الباكر على هدف معين وهو ان يصبح كاتباً مرموقا. وعلى الرغم من تشجيع والده فانه كان يشعر بان الجو العائلي الذي نشأ فيه يعوزه الدفء والحنان - الشيء الذي نفره من فكرة الزواج كلياً. ويذكر لاركن، انه كان يشعر بالعزلة في طفولته وعزا بعض الدارسين ذلك الى ضعف بصره والى آفة التلعثم التي لازمته حتى حوالي سن الخامسة والثلاثين، مثلما عزا البعض احساسه بالعزلة في اواخر ايامه الى صممه المتزايد. 

بعد تخرجه في جامعة اكسفورد، بدأ لاركن النشر في مقتبل شبابه، ومن اعماله الشعرية: "سفينة الشمال - 1945، روايتان في العامين التاليين وهما: "جيل" و"فتاة في العشرين"، وهذه الاصدارات لم تلفت انتباه النقاد اليها إلا بعد مضي سنوات وذلك عندما واتته الشهرة لاحقا مع صدور ديوانه "الاقل انخداعاً - 1955" و"افراح عيد العنصرة - 1964" و"نوافذ عالية - 1974". 

يعتبر فيليب لاركن شاعراً مقلاً، ويرى معظم النقاد ان شعره من اجود ما انتجه القرن العشرون، وقد نشر لاركن اضافة الى اعماله تلك، كتاباً عن موسيقى الجاز - 1970، وآخر في النقد الادبي - 1983، وهو يعترف بانه كان في بداية حياته شديد التأثر بوليم بتلرييتس وبالذات بنتاجه الرمزي الرومانتيكي. 

وظل طوال مراحل تطوره يهتم بموسيقى الشعر عامة، وان كانت الموسيقى الحالمة التي تميز نتاجه المبكر بل كان يشوبها من النشار المقصود. اما في ديوانه، "الاقل انخداعاً -1955"، فنجد اختفاء الاسى والحزن ليحل محلهما عالم واقعى بالغ التحديد واقرب في دقائقه الى الحياة اليومية في انكلترا وباسلوب تعبير شديد التركيز ومحاولة لمجابهة الحياة بما فيها من قسوة والم ونزاهة وصدق وبدون اللجوء الى الاوهام والخداع، والسبب في ذلك تأثره الكبير بالشاعر توماس هاردي. 

لم يكن لاركن يحس بالفشل نتيجة احساسه المبكر بعدم تقدير الجمهور لانتاجه الادبي المبكر فحسب، وانما كان يشعر بالفشل في علاقته بالنساء، والاحباط، في شعره، هو سمة العمر كله: حاضره، مستقبله وماضيه، وهو يلمح بذلك الى وعيه بمشاكله السيكولوجية نتيجة لقراءاته لفرويد وغيره. 

والخوف من اقامة علاقة عاطفية تؤدي الى زواج، ناجم عن احساسه في الطفولة بافتقاره الى الحنان، وهذا الخوف من مجابهة الحياة او السعادة رافقه اقبال على الحياة والمجتمع. فهو ينشد الوحدة او العزلة ويخشاهما ايضاً. 

ان مأساة لاركن هي مأساة الانسان الحديث الذي فقد الايمان وخلع عن نفسه جميع الاوهام، فلم يجد في حريته ما يعطى معنى لحياته ولا للحياة عامة، لا في تحرره من الدين ولا في حريته في علاقاته مع النساء، ويظل يبحث عن اليقين وهو يعلم ان لا يقين، وتكمن عبقرية لاركن، في التمكن من التعبير عن كل هذا في شعر محكم يستمد جزئياته من واقع الحياة اليومية بين العاطفة الجياشة والانضباط الفني بين البساطة والصدق بعيداً عن الزيف والتعقيد المتعمد​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: بابلو نيرودا / Pablo Neruda



*​*
**




* ولد بابلو نيرودا في12/07/1904بقرية العريشة، واسمه:نيفتالي ريِّيس باسكالطوNeftali Reyes Bascalto

وبعد دراسته الثانوية والجامعية تنقل بين عدة مهن متواضعة قبل أن ينخرط في العمل الدبلوماسي ويصبح قنصلاً لبلاده في العديد من دول الشرق الأقصى؛ وصولاً إلى جاوا التي تزوج فيها بفتاة أندونيسية1960، فاصطحبها بعد ذلك معه إلى اسبانيا ثم إلى الشيلي

- في30/11/1918ينشر أولى قصائده"عيناي"
- في غشت1923 يظهر ديوانه الأول"شفقيات"
- في يونيو1924 يصدر ديوانه"20 قصيدة حب وأغنية يائسة" الذي يبشر بميلاد شاعر رومانسي كبير.
- في13/10/1933 يتعرف بالأرجنتين على قيثارة الأندلس وشهيد الكلمة؛ الشاعر الغرناطي"غارسيا لوركا
- في 04/03/1945يختاره الشعب نائباً في البرلمان عن منطقة المناجم.
- في 24/02/1949 يهرب من الشيلي عبرا لحدود بعد أن عُزل من مجلس الشيوخ؛ وصدر أمر باعتقاله إثر انحيازه إلى جانب الشعب والجماهير الكادحة ضد قوى الظلم والطغيان.

- في سنة1955 ينفصل عن زوجته الثانية ويتزوج بالمرأة التي أحبها وتغنى بها في كثير من أشعاره"ماتيلدا أوروتياMatilda Urrutia"

- في21/10/1971 يفوز بجائزة نوبل للأدب.
- في23/09/1973 يموت في"سانتاغو بإحدى المصحات؛ بعد اثني عشر يوما من موت رفيقه سالفادور أليندي الذي اغتالته الأيدي الأثيمة، إثر الانقلاب الدموي الفاشي الذي دبرته المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية. 

ترك نيرودا ميراثاً ضخماً، لذا فإن إنتاجه الأدبي ما زال يتصدر لغات العالم، ويخترق حدود أمريكا أمريكا اللاتينية ليصل إلى قراء متعطشين إلى أشعار رقيقة تحكي بشكل فني رفيع حياة مضطربة قلقة، يتوزع بين الشعر والنثر:

- الإقامة على الأرض
- إسبانيا في القلب
- النشيد العام
- مائة قصيدة حب
- مذكرة الجزيرة السوداء
- السيف الملتهب
- أحجار السماء
- القلب الأصفر
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: ألفونس دي لامارتين / Alphonse de Lamartine



*​*
**



* الفونس دي لامارتين (Alphonse de Lamartine) 
( 21 أكتوبر 1790- 28 فبراير 1869) 
كاتب وشاعر وسياسي فرنسي كان كثير السفر و أقام مدة في أزمير في تركيا. 

لامارتين كان ينتمي إلى طبقة النبلاء الفرنسيين، وهي أعلى طبقة في ذلك الزمان. ولذلك نشأ وترعرع في قصر «ميلي» تحت إشراف أمه الحنون التي لم تكن تطلب منه أكثر من أن يكون انساناً حقيقياً وطيباً، لما يقول هو حرفياً. 

وبعد أن أكمل دراساته في أحد المعاهد اليسوعية، أي التابعة للاخوان المسيحيين، راح يسافر في البلدان لكي يروّح عن نفسه كما يفعل معظم أولاد الأغنياء.وهكذا سافر إلى إيطاليا عام (1811) وبقي فيها حتى عام 1814: أي حتى سقوط النظام الامبراطوري بقيادة نابليون بونابرت وعودة الملك لويس الثامن عشر إلى الحكم ثم راح يهتم بالأدب والشعر وينشر أولى مجموعاته الشعرية عام 1820 تحت عنوان: «تأملات شعرية». وكان عمره آنذاك واحداً وثلاثين عاماً. 

والشيء العجيب الغريب هو أن هذا الديوان الأول جعل منه بين عشية وضحاها شاعراً مشهوراً يشار إليه بالبنان. وبعد ثلاث سنوات من ذلك التاريخ اصدر لامارتين مجموعة شعرية ثانية تحت عنوان: تأملات شعرية جديدة. ثم نشر بعدئذ عدة كتب من بينها: موت سقراط، واخر انشودة جحيم للطفل هارولد. 

وبعد ان سافر إلى الشرق وتعرف على القدس في فلسطين حيث يوجد مهد المسيح ومقدسات المسيحية عاد إلى أوروبا وأصبح موظفاً في السفارة الفرنسية بمدينة فلورنسا الايطالية. ثم تزوج من فتاة إنجليزية بعد عدة قصص حب فاشلة من بينها تلك القصة التي ألهمته قصيدة «البحيرةَ» الشهيرة. 

ثم نشر لامارتين بعد ذلك عدة كتب مهمة نذكر من بينها: رحلة إلى الشرق (1835)، جوسلين (1836)، سقوط ملاك (1838)، خشوع شعري (1839)، الخ. كما نشر كتاباً جميلاً عن تاريخ الثورة الفرنسية التي كانت لا تزال حديثة العهد. والغريب في الأمر أن لامارتين ذا الأصل النبيل والارستقراطي أصبح من كبار مؤيدي الثورة الفرنسية التي اطاحت بطبقة النبلاء الارستقراطيين وامتيازاتهم الضخمة! وقد عارض بشدة الحكم الرجعي للملك لويس فيليب وكان أحد قادة الثورة الشعبية الشهيرة عام 1848. 

ثم أصبح عضواً في الحكومة المؤقتة لفرنسا بل وزيراً لخارجيتها، ولكن لفترة قصيرة. وكان من أكبر الداعين إلى إلغاء قانون الرقّ أو العبودية الذي يصيب السود. 

ولكن صعود نابليون الثالث على سدة الحكم عام 1852عن طريق انقلاب عسكري وضع حداً لحياته السياسية. فبعد أن أصبح اليمين الرجعي الكاثوليكي في السلطة لم يعد له محل. 
وهكذا انطوى على نفسه وراح يكرِّس جل وقته للأدب والكتابة، ولكنه لم يواجه السلطة الديكتاتورية مباشرة كما فعل فيكتور هيغو لأن ذلك كان سيؤدي به إلى القتل أو إلى السجن أو إلى النفي، ولذلك فضّل الصمت والمعارضة السرية غير الناشطة. وقد عاش السنوات الأخيرة من حياته بشكل تعيس وحزين، فقد كان مضطراً للعمل ليلاً نهاراً لكي يستطيع أن يعيش ويأكل الخبز. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: مايا آنجيلو / Maya Angelou



*​*
**



* مايا أنجيلو

Maya Angelou (1928-....)

الكاتبة الأفرو -
أمريكية: مايا أنجيلو

Maya Angelou ولدت 4أبريل/نيسان 1928 فى ولاية آركانساس الريفية معزولة. هي شاعرة، مؤرخة، مُؤلفة، ممثلة، كاتبة مسرح، ناشطة حقوقِ مدنيِة ومنتجِ ومديرِ. تُحاضرُ في كافة أرجاء الولايات المتحدة وفي الخارج ورينولدز أستاذ الدِراساتِ الأمريكيةِ في جامعةِ ويك فوريست في كارولاينا الشّمالية منذ 1981. نَشرتْ عشَر كُتُبَ تصدرت قائمة أكثر الكتب مبيعا,ومقالاتَ فى مجلات عديدةِ فائزة لجائزة بوليتزرَ وترشيحاتَ لجائزةِ الكتابِ الوطنيةِ. بناء على طلب الرّئيس كلينتون، كَتبتْ وسلّمتْ قصيدة في حفلة تنصيبِه الرئاسيَ عام 1993َ 

مايا انجيلو Maya Angelou، كشاعرة، كَانَت من بين النِساءِ الأفريقياتِ الأمريكياتِ الأوائلِ لدخول قوائمِ الأكثر مبيعا بديوانها "أَعْرفُ لِماذا الطيرَ المحبوسَ يَغنّي". تَراوحتْ مِنْ القصّةِ إلى القصيدةِ إلى الأغنيةِ. وتتناول فى أعمالها الح و عالمية الحياة 

في الستّيناتِ، بناء على طلب الدّكتور مارتن لوثر كنج، الابن. أصبحتْ المنسّقَ الشماليَ لمؤتمرِ القيادةِ المسيحيِ الجنوبيِ واستلمت درجات فخريةَ عديدةَ وعُيّنتْ مِن قِبل الرّئيسِ جيمي كارتر إلى اللجنةِ الوطنيةِ على لمراقبة شئون المرأةِ الدوليةِ ومِن قِبل الرّئيسِ فورد إلى المجلس الاستشاري الثوريِ الأمريكيِ. هي على لوحةِ معهدِ الفيلمِ الأمريكيِ. 

وكَتبَت وأنتجَت مسلسل تلفزيوني ذو أجزاء عشَر عن التقاليدِ الأفريقيةِ في الحياةِ الأمريكيةِ. مايا انجيلو Maya Angelou حالياً أستاذُة في جامعةِ ويك فوريست، وينستن سالم، كارولاينا الشّمالية ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: رفائيل ألبيرتي/ Rafael Alberti



*​*
**



* رفائيل ألبيرتي Rafael Alberti (1902-1999) 

وُلد عام 1902 في بويرتو سانتا ماريّا في إسبانية التي غادرها بعد الحرب الأهلية وعاد إليها بعد وفاة فرانكو عام 1977. وفي عام 1999. 

من دواوينه: بحّار على اليابسة-عن الملائكة-أراك ولا أراك-الشاعر في الشارع، روما خطر على المارّة.. إلخ.. وله أعمال مسرحيّة وفنيّة، ومذكرات سمّاها: مجموعة أشجاري الضائعة. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: كارين بوية / Karin Boye



*​*
**



* كارين بوية

Karin Boye (1900-1940)

شاعرة أسوجية، ولدت في يوتوبوري في 16 أيلول عام 1900، وانتحرت بحقن نفسها بجرعة زائدة من المخدرات في ألنغساس يوم 24 نيسان 1941 

«ها قد يبزغ اليوم الجديد» كانت رسالة كارين بوية (1900-1941) التفاؤلية والتي قدمتها في قصيدتها المعروفة "في الحركة" المطبوعة عام 1927حين تخلت عن عقيدتها المسيحية و شرعت تكتب مقالات تضمنها آراءها وتناقش قضايا مختلفة في مجلة «كلارتيه» الاشتراكية. و كرست جل اهتمامها لنصرة قضية المرأة، مهاجمة ما أطلقت عليه "ثقافة النفاق البرجوازية" فكتبت قصائدها وترجمت الكثير من شعر الحداثة الأجنبي إلى السويدية. كانت كارين بويه تناضل بلا هوادة لتغيير المجتمع و حياة الإنسان نحو الأفضل و في سبيل المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة في علاقات مساواة وحرية، مما كان عملها في هذا الميدان، و في تلك الظروف تنطوي على مخاطر جسيمة. 

ولكن بعد ثلاثين عاما من كتابة قصيدتها التفاؤلية «في الحركة» صدرت قصتها (كالوكايين.. رواية من الألفية الثالثة) و التي قد كتبتها كما تقول "تحت تأثير غثيانات باطنية" و مذ ذاك تحولت كليا عن الإيمان بالتفاؤل بالمستقبل، إذ تعتبر «كالوكايين» إحدى الروايات السويدية الأكثر سوداوية، و رؤية مرعبة لمجتمع المستقبل. 

تجري أحداث الرواية في «دولة العالم» حيث سكانها الذين يطلق عليهم "العساكر" تلزمهم تراخيص خاصة صادرة عن العالم العلوي لكي يغادروا إليه من عالمهم السفلي بكل ما يحويه من منازلهم ومحلات أعمالهم، فالدولة تتحكم بكل ما يقوم به المواطن أو يتفوه به بواسطة عيون وآذان البوليس. كما تتم تربية الأطفال في دور حضانة لتخريجهم عساكر مطيعين. 

الشخصية الرئيسية في الرواية هي «ليو كال» الكيماوي الناجح في المدينة الكيماوية رقم 4 وقد اكتشف عقار الحقيقة "كالوكايين" الذي تستخدمه الدولة للاطلاع على ومعرفة ما يجول في خاطر المواطن والتحكم فيه. ويبقى ليو كال لفترة مقتنعا بعمله و اكتشافه الجديد ومدافعا عنه. فكيف للأفكار والمشاعر أن تكون قضية الفرد؟ فما دام العساكر يتبعون الدولة فمشاعرهم يجب أن تتبعها أيضا و قد أصبحت الدولة بفضل الاكتشاف الجديد تمتلك الوسيلة لذلك. 

تمر شخصية ليوكال بعد عمله في الكالوكايين بتغيرات خطيرة، فبعد أن يتم إجراء التجربة علي الكثيرين لا ينفكون يحلمون أحلام ممنوعة، من قبيل انهم ينعمون بحياة هنيئة في مدينة سحرية في البرية، حيث الناس يعيشون حياتهم في محبة و صدق دون إكراه على شئ. «فمنّا الحياة واليكم الموت» يقول أحد الذين أجريت عليه التجربة بعقار الكالوكايين وهو عضو في حركة مقاومة سرية. فبعدئذ يدب الشك في ليو و يقلقه الأمر اكثر حين يعلم انه حتى زوجته تحمل كراهية لدولة العالم و تنشد عالما آخر. 

«ربما يقوم عالم جديد من أمهات - سواء كانوا رجالا أو نساء، سواء كان لهم أولاد أم لا. لكنهم أينهم؟!» 

كتبت كارين بويه كالوكايين عام 1940 العام الذي احتلت القوات النازية الدانمارك والنرويج آخذة في الحسبان و التفكير النازية و الفاشية، حين قامت بتصوير الإرهاب في دولة العالم. 

كان كالوكايين النتاج الأخير لكارين بويه قبل أن تنتحر عام 1941. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: لويس أراغون / Louis Aragon



*​*
**



* لويس أراغون
Louis Aragon 
1897-1982 
France

ولد في 2 اكتوبر عام 1897
رائد م نرواد النقد الأدبي والفني الواقعي
شاعر وقصصي وصحفي وناقد كبير
وقف بقوة إلى جانب شعوب فيتنام والجزائر كما وقف إلى جانب مصر أثناء العدوان الاستعماري
اشترك في تأسيس مجلة الآداب الفرنسية
مؤسس اللجنة الوطنية للكتاب وهي الجبهة الثقافية في فرنسا
تزعم المدرسة السريالية في الشعر والأدب بين عام 1920-1930
تحول عن السريالية بعد التقائه بزوجته الزاتريوليه واعتناقه الفلسفة 
الاشتراكية ثم انضمامه إلى العمل الحزبي في سنة 1932
كان منذ عام 1932-1939 من أقوى المناضلين ضد الفاشية والحرب
منذ 1945 وهو يدير الحركة الثقافية والأدبية النقدية في فرنسا بوصفه رئيس تحرير الآداب الفرنسية ومدير دار الناشرين الفرنسيين المتحدين ونائب رئيس اللجنة الوطنية للكتاب

سجن خمس مرات بسبب كتابة قصيدة "الخطوط الأمامية الملتهبة"
عمل فترة من الوقت محررا في كل من :"الاومانيتيه" و"سي سوار"

من مؤلفاته الشعرية "قلب كسير" و "عيون إلزا" و "متحف جريفان" و "ديانا الفرنسية"
يعتبر كتابه "أحاديث الغناء الجميل" من أهم ما وضع في نظرية الشعر المعاصر
أجمع النقاد على اعتباره من كبار كتاب القصة الواقعية لأعماله القصصية الرائعة وخاصة سلسلة "العالم الحقيقي" التي تشمل "أجراس مدينة بال" ثم "الأحياء الجميلة" و"المسافرون على عربة امبريال" و"اورليان" أصدر في مجال النقد والنظرية الجمالية: "بحث في الأسلوب" "الثقافة والانسان" "من اجل واقعية اشتراكية" "ستندال" "الآداب السوفيتية" لعبت "الاداب الفرنسية" التي يرأس تحريرها دورا هاما في التعريف بأدب شمال إفريقيا العريبة "المغرب وتونس والجزائر". ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: سافو / Sappho



*​*
**



* في حياة سافو من الاسطورة ما هو أكثر من الواقع. 
وقد عاصرت جزيرة ليسبوس Lesbos اليونانية في القرن السادس والسابع قبل الميلاد، عصرا من ازدهار الأغنية اليونانية، ولم تكن سافو وحيدة ذلك العصر، لكنها كانت فريدته.وفي حين غاب مفهوم العاصمة الواحدة عن العالم الناطق باليونانية أنذاك، نجد أن ميتلين، وما جاورها من مدن علو شواطيء. آسيا الصغرى. فوكايا Phocaea. ميليتوس ميايتوس Miletus ايفيسيوس Ephesus وسميرنا Smyrna كانت جميعا من أكثر التجمعات اليونانية ثراء واستقرارا حينها. وازدهر في دوديكانيس Dodecanese تلك الجزيرة الصغيرة جنوبي شواطيء ليسبوس، الفن والادب معا. 

ومن هنا كانت إشراقة سافو في أوج ذلك العهد، وكانت أمينة على أفكارها التي كانت كثيرة المعاصرة، ولا شك أنها لم تكن ضيقة الأفق، فلابد أنها قد سمعت بمصر وبابل، وربما بمرسيليا، لكون تلك الأخيرة قد أنشئت بها مدينة فوكايا مستعمرة، وطبقا لراوية النفي، فهي بالتأكيد قد تعرفت مسبقا على سرقسطة، وسيشل. وقد نفاها الطاغية بيتا كرس الأسباب سياسية. رغم أن قصائدها الناجية تركزت على حياتها الخاصة. 

ويرجع الباحثين أغلبهم. أن مولد سافو كان في ميتلين. بربوع جزيرة ليسبوس، في العام 612 قبل الميلاد (كتابات أخرى ترى أن تاريخ ميلادها قبل ذاك في 625بإريسيرس في نفس الجزيرة )، واختلف اسم الأب من مؤرخ لآخر. فهو سكاماندرونيموس، أو يورجيوس، أو سيمون، أو يونيمنيوس، أو إيواركوس، أو إكريتوس، أو شيموس : وان اتفقوا على اسم أمها كليس. كما زعموا بأن لها 3 أخوة، أحدهم تشاراكوس الذي كان سبب شقاء أخته وتعاستها. 

عندما أعتق محظية اسمها دوريشا، بل يدعي البعض أن سافو نفسها كانت مومسا وأنها جنت بسبب عشقها لفاونPhaon وهو صاحب عبارة، فألقت بنفسها من على جبل ليوكاديرن.ويقال أن سافو عاشت في تلك الجزيرة معظم سني حياتها. فتزوجت سيركليس Cercylas وأنجبت له فتاتهما الوحيدة كليس (ويرى آخرون أن هذا كله من الروايات المختلفة ). 

وبلغ ما أبدعته سافو تسعة كتب، ضاعت بسبب الاضطهاد الذي صادفته، والنفي الذي كانت منه، وأحرقت الكنيسة جل ما تبقى منه، فلم يبق إلا صدى تلك الاشعار، حتى جاء العام 1900، ليعثر الباحثون عن الأثار في مصر على أوراق بردى تشتمل على مئات من سطورها، لتعيد الحضارة المصرية تقديم تلك الشاعرة اليونانية، ولترفد البرديات المصرية التراث الانساني الأدبي بالكنوز، عبر لفائفها الورقية المكتشفة حديثا، ولتضيف لرصيد شاعرتنا، وديوانها، المرة بعد المرة، القصيدة بعد القصيدة. 

وقد اخترعت سافو قيثارة بها 21 وترا، كانت ترافقها دائما كلما غنت قصائدها. كما أسست جمعية نسوية أطلقت عليها إسم thiasos ضمت لها نساء كثيرات. وكسيدة أرستقراطية في ميتلين Myblene أنشأت سافو مدرسة نسوية صغيرة كرست لما ينضج صفات الأنوثة لدى الفتيات لتحضيرهن للزواج. أما الفتيات اللائي وردت أسماؤهن في القصائد فهن تلميذات سافو أو من كن يشاركنها في الطقوس الدينية :أناكترريا، أتيس، جونجيلا، هيرو، تيماس..وفي قصائدها، تبدي سافو الإعجاب بهذه التلميذة النجيبة أو تظهر بعض غيرة على تلك الأخرى. كما أنها تشدو لما تعانيه من أسر الفراق لهن، فيما ترمي في قصائد أخرى المشاعر المتناقضة لفتاة صغيرة على وشك الزواج ولعل هذه الثيمات المتكررة هي ما أوحي لمؤرخي كتاباتها بفكرة اتهام سافو بالمثلية مع فتياتها. وهي التهمة التي ينكرها اختيار عائلات أرستقراطية كبيرة لمدرسة سافو لتكون ساحة تدريب لبناتهن. 

وقد تميز شعر سافو بالبساطة، والسيطرة الحذرة على العروض، والاستعمال المكثف للصفات، والغنائية منقطعة النظير. كما ابتكرت سافو مقطوعات عرفت باسمها، وهو ما سينبه الان الرباعيات، إذ كانت تتكون من ثلاثة أبيات طويلة ورابع قصير. وهو الشكل الذي أخذه عنها شعراء كثيرون.. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: رابندراناث طاغور / Rabindranath Tagore



*​*
**



* رابندراناث طاغور شاعر وفيلسوف هندي. ولد عام 1857 في القسم البنغالى من مدينة كالكتا وتلقى تعليمه في منزل الأسرة على يد أبيه ديبندرانات وأشقاؤه ومدرس يدعى دفيجندرانات الذي كان عالماً وكاتباً مسرحياً وشاعراً وكذلك درس رياضة الجودو. 

درس طاغور اللغة السنسكريتية لغته الأم وآدابها واللغة الإنجليزية ونال جائزة نوبل في الآداب عام 1913 وأنشأ مدرسة فلسفية معروفة باسم فيسفا بهاراتي أو الجامعة الهندية للتعليم العالى في عام 1918 في اقليم شانتي نيكتان بغرب البنغال. 

أهم أفكاره 
نبذه لفكرة التعصب والتى سادت بين كثير من الطوائف والأديان في الهند المقسمة وتجلى ذلك في روايته (جورا) التي فضحت التعصب الهندوسى فتسبب ذلك استياء أهله ،فسافر إلى إنجلترا عام 1909 ليصيب شهرة بعد ترجمة العديد من أعماله للغة الإنجليزية. 

• محبة الإنسانية جمعاء بدلاً من التمسك بالحب الفردى والخاص وكان ذلك بعد فقده لأمه وانتحار شقيقته وكذلك وفاة زوجه وثلاثة من أطفاله ووالده. 

• اختلافه مع الزعيم الروحى الهندى غاندي الذي اعتمد على بساطة العيش والزهد كسلاح لمقاومة الاستعمار الانجليزى وهو ما رآه طاغور تسطيحاً لقضية المقاومة وهو أول شاعر آسيوي حصل على جائزة نوبل. 

• وفاته
توفى طاغور عن عمر يناهز 84 عاماً وذلك في عام 1941 أهم أعمالــه
(جيتانجالي) أو القربان الشعري 
• جورا (رواية) 
• كتب البريد (مسرحية) 
• ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: إيف بونفوا / Yves Bonnefoy



*​*
**



* إيف بونفوا
Yves Bonnefoy
(1923-....) 

المسار الكرونولوجي لحياة وأعمال الشاعر بونفوا 

1923: ولادة الشاعر في 24 جوان (يونيو) في تور, من أب يعمل في ورشات السكة الحديدية, وأم ممرضة ثم مدرسة. 

1929-1934: الدراسة الابتدائية في تور, وقضاء العطل الصيفية في سان بيير طواراك. عند جديه لأمه. 

1934-1936: الدخول إلى الثانوية. اكتشاف اللاتينية والرياضيات. موت الأب. 

1937-1940: يتحصل على منحة الداخلية في ثانوية ديكارت بتور بكالوريا اللغة الفرنسية سنة 1940. يكتشف السوريالية وأشعار بول فاليري. 

1941: المرحلة الثانية من البكالوريا. يلتحق بالجامعة لدراسة الرياضيات. 

1942: يتحصل على شهادة في الرياضيات. 

1945: يلتقي مع كريستيان دوترومان, مؤسس الجماعة السوريالية <<كوبرا>> 

1946: قراءة بطاي, أرطو, ميشو, إلوار, جوف, وخاصة كيرجارد وباشلار. 

إخراج المجلة السوريالية <<ثورة الليل>> (طبع منها عددان) نشر فيها بونفوا أشعاره الأولى. 

1947: القطيعة مع أندري بروتون وجماعته قبل افتتاح المعرض الدولي 

للسوريالية بقليل, بونفوا لم يكن يقاسم اهتمام بروتون بالسحر والتنجيم. 

أعطى الكثير من نصوصه لمجلة <<الأختين>> التي تصدر في بروكسل من طرف كريستيان دوترومان. 

1948: العودة إلى الدروس الجامعية ومتابعة دروس جون وال, وجون هيبوليت وغاستون باشلار, يتحصل على ليسانس في الفلسفة ثم دبلوم الدراسات العليا حول <<بودلير وكيرجارد>>. 

1949-1952: يسافر إلى إيطاليا, وهولندا وبريطانيا. يتعرف على أندري شاستال 

3591: ينشر مجموعته الشعرية <<عن حيوية وثبات دو?>> (منشورات ماركير دو فرانس). تلقاها النقد بترحيب كبير. يلتقي مع بيير جون جوف. 

1954-1956: يلتحق بالمركز الوطني للبحث العلمي CNRS ويسجل كموضوع لأطروحته: <<الدليل والدلالة>> عند بيير دي لا فرنسيسكا. 

تحت إشراف جون وال وأندري شاستل. يلتقي مع فيليب جاكوتي, جاك دوبان, أندري دي بوشيه, أندري فرينو, ألبرتو جياكوميتي. 

و ينشر بحثه الأول في تاريخ الفن بعنوان <<الرسومات الجدارية لفرنسا القوطية>> (منشورات بول هارتمان) 

و يكتب أول نص مخصص لبودلير (مقدمة لديوان أزهار الشر). 

1957: يسافر إلى اليونان. 

1958: يسافر لأول مرة إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 

ينشر ديوانه: <<أمس سادت الصحراء>>. و <<حجر مكتوب>> مع رسومات لراؤول أوباك. نص لفليب جاكوتي عن إيف بونفوا في المجلة الفرنسية الجديدة. 

1959: يرتبط بصداقة مع بوريس شلوز, وغايتان بيكون, وجون ستاروبنسكي. ينشر <<اللامحتمل>> (مقالات حول الشعر والفن). 

أول مقالة لموريس بلانشو عن إيف بونفوا في المجلة الفرنسية الجديدة. 

1960: ترجمة مسرحية <<يوليوس قيصر>> لشكسبير وتمثيلها في المسرح. 

1961: ينشر <<البساطة الثانية>> (مقالات). و<<رامبو بقلمه>>. 

1962: نصوص ضد أفلاطون الشعرية ت نشر مع رسومات لخوان ميرو. 

1963: يكتشف مع صديقته لوسي فين جبال الألب المنخفضة أين يقيمان قليلا. 

1964: يظهر مقال لجون بيير ريشار عن إيف بونفوا في مجلة <<نقد>>. 

1965: ينشر ديوان <<حجر مكتوب>> بطبعة مختلفة عن السابقة. يترجم مسرحية <<الملك لير>> لشكسبير. 

1967: صداقة مع هنري كارتي ومارتين فرانك. 

يساهم في فترة الصيف في مهرجان الشعر العالمي في لندن. يصدر<<حلم حدث في مونطو>> (مقالات جديدة حول الشعر والفن). و أيضا <<الشعر الفرنسي ومبدأ الهوية>> مع رسومات لراوول أوباك. 

صدور العدد الأول من مجلة <<الوقتي (éphémère) التي أسسها غايتان بيكون وجاك دوبان وأندري دي بوشيه وبول تسيلان وميشال ليريس. 

ينشر <<المحاكمة التعذيبية>> ومقالا حول جياكوميتي الذي رحل قبل ذلك بقليل. 

1968: يتزوج مع لوسي فين- يسافر إلى الهند مع أوكتافيو باز, وإلى اليابان وكمبوديا وإيران. 

يدرس لمدة سداسي في جامعة برنستون, أين التقى بجورج سفيريس و ترجم بعض أشعاره. 

يترجم مسرحية <<روميو وجولييت>> لشكسبير. 

1970: يصدر كتاب <<روما 1630, أفق الباروك الأول>> يعمل أستاذ زائرا في جامعة جنيف. 

ينشر مقال: <<بودلير ضد روبانس>> في مجلة <<الوقتي>> 

1971: يحصل على جائزة النقاد عن كتابه <<روما 1630>>. 

1972: ولادة ابنته ماتيلد- موت أمه- إقامة جديدة في جامعة جونيف يصدر كتاب <<داخل البلاد>> عن منشورات شعاب الإبداع. 

1973-1976 : يعمل أستاذا زائرا في جامعة نيس. ويبدأ في إنجاز <<معجم الأساطير>> (مع مئات المساهمين). 

1975: يصدر ديوانه: <<في خديعة العتبة>>. 

1976: يصدر كتاب <<عن تجربة>> مع رسومات لألشنسكي تخصص مجلة <<القوس>> عددا خاصا بإيف بونفوا. فيه مقالات ل- جون ستاروبنسكي, فليب جاكوتي, كلود فيجي... 

إصدار كتاب عن إيف بونفوا في سلسلة شعراء اليوم. 

1977: يقيم لأول مرة في جامعة ال.Vale يكتب قصائد نثرية وحكايات <<حكايات في الحلم>>.- يصدر <<السحاب الأحمر>> مقالات في الشعرية. 

1978: يحصل على جائزة مونتاني- تصدر أعماله الشعرية بين 1947-1975- يصدر<<ثلاث ملاحظات عن اللون>> مع طبع حجري ل- برام فان فيلا. 

1979-1981: يعمل أستاذا مشاركا في جامعة إيكس أون بروفنس- ترجمة كتابه <<أصل اللغة وقصائد أخرى>> للإنجليزية. 

1980: يصدر <<اللامحتمل limposable >> متبوع بـ <<حلم حدث في مونطو>> في طبعة جديدة ومنقحة ومزيدة. 

1981: يصدر <<حوارات حول الشعر>> 

يحصل على كرسي <<الدراسات المقارنة للوظيفة الشعرية>> بالكوليج دو فرانس يخصص الدروس الأولى لـ<<شعرية جياكوميتي>>- يصدر <<الحجر الذي يثقب المعنى>> مع صور محفورة لـ أنطوني طابييز- يصدر<<معجم أساطير وديانات المجتمعات التقليدية والعالم القديم>> الذي أشرف عليه في جزءين. 

1982: يصدر <<الف ضلة>> مع طبع حجري ورسومات مائية لألشنسكي. 

1983: يصدر <<غايتان بيكون كان سيتكلم ذلك المساء>> مع طبع حجري لريمون ماسون, مارساي, إدومني- يترجم مسرحية <<ماكبث>> لشكسبير- ملتقى سوريزي- لا صال يخصص لإيف بونفوا. 

1984: يصدر <<قطعة من منحوتة في عشب أرض مسورة مازالت مقفرة>> مع صور محفورة ل- أنطوني طابييز. 

1985: يحصل على دكتوراه فخرية من جامعة نيوكاسل (سويسرا) والكوليج الأمريكي (فرنسا)- يصدر <<معجزة النار>> مع صور محفورة لإدواردوشليدا- صدور <<إيف بونفوا: شعر, فن وفكر>> أعمال ملتقى مركز البحث حول الشعر المعاصر في بو Pau. 

1987: إقامة أولى في إيرلاندا (محاضرات في جامعة ييتس) 

يصدر ديوان <<ما كان بدون ضوء>> و<<حكايات في الحلم>> 

1988: يصدر: <<مرحلة أخرى من الكتابة>> و<<هناك حيث يسقط السهم>> و<<حقيقة العبارة>> (مقالات)- تمثيل مسرحية <<هاملت>> بترجمة بونفوا في مهرجان أفينيون. 

1989: يصدر: <<بداية ونهاية الثلج>> شعر مع رسومات مائية (جونفييف آ>>-يترجم أشعار<<ويليام بيتلرييتس: 45 قصيدة متبوعة بـالبعث>> ويصدر <<عن نحات ورسامين>> مقدمة لكاتالوجات الفنانين (ريمون ماسون, كريستيان, دوترومان, ناصر عسار, ميكلوس بوكور, ألكسندر هولان..>> 

1990: يصدر<<هيلانة من الريح أو الدخان>> مع صور محفورة لإدواردو شيليدا- يصدر أيضا <<حوارات حول الشعر>> (1972-1990) 

1991: يعيد إصدار <<بداية ونهاية الثلج, متبوعة ب- هناك حيث يسقط السهم>> وكتاب <<أربع خطوات في غير القابل للترجمة>> (lintraduisible) وكتاب <<جياكوميتي: سيرة عمل>>. 

1992: يصدر <<الحياة التائهة>> مع طبع حجري ل- ميكلوس بوكور و: <<ألشنسكي: العبورات>> و : <<مقالات جديدة عن بودلير ومالارميه>>- يحصل على دكتوراه فخرية من ترينتي كوليج (دوبلان) 

1993: يصدر <<الحياة التائهة, متبوعة ب-<<مرحلة أخرى للكتابة>>- يترجم أشعار شكسبير مسبوقة ب- مقال: هل نترجم شعرا أم نثرا? 

1994: يترجم مسرحية <<حكاية الشتاء>> لشكسبير. 

1997: يصدر<<الذي لا يزال أعمى>> (الشعر). و<<حفل بطيء>> مع رسومات تانترية أصلية- يترجم مسرحية <<العاصفة>> لشكسبير مسبوقة ب- <<يوم في حياة بروسبيرو>> 

1998: يصدر <<شكسبير ويتيس>> كتاب يضم المقدمات التي وضعها لترجماته منذ 1962 لشكسبير ويتيس- يصدر <<الألواح المنحنية>> شعر مع صور محفورة ل- فرهاد أوسطوفاني. 

1999: يصدر <<مطر الصيف>>, <<أماكن وأقدار الصورة.>> و<<درس في الشعرية بالكوليج دو فرانس>> (1981- 1993)- يترجم مسرحية <<أنطوان وكليوباترا>> لشكسبير مسبوقة ب- <<نبالة كليوباترا>>. 

2000: يصدر <<أندري بروتون في أمام الذات>> (محاضرات) و<<مسرح الأطفال>> (حكايات) و<<تعليم ونموذج ليوباردي>> (مقالات) و<<الشعر والهندسة>> (مقالات) 

2002: يصدر <<داخل البلاد>>- يصدر <<الشاعر والانعكاس المتحرك للتعدديات>> (محاضرات)- مجلة أوربا العريقة تخصص عددا لإيف بونفوا ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: رينيه شار / Rene Char



*​*
**



* رينيه شار Rene Char ( 1907 - 1988) 
ولد رينيه شار في الرابع عشر من حزيران من سنة سبعة وتسعمائة وألف بمدينة "ليل سور لا سورغ" جنوب فرنسا . 

انضم رينيه شار إلى الحركة السريالية التي ظهرت عقب الحرب العالمية الأولى وكانت شكلا من أشكال التمرد والاحتجاج على فظاعات هذه الحرب وآفاتها ومآسيها التي جرتها على الإنسانية. 

بعد أن تعرف عليه بول إيلوار في منطقته التي كانت تكاد تكون معزولة و لفتته موهبته الفذة ، أقنعه بالسفر إلى باريس حيث أمكنه التعرف إلى فرسان هذه الحركة وعلى رأسهم مؤسسها أندريه بريتون . غير أن انضمام رينيه شار إلى هذه الجماعة كان عابرا إذ رغم تحمسه في البداية لمشروعهم و مساهمته في المقاومة ابتعد بمحض اختياره عن رفاق دربه السرياليين كي ينغمس بهوس عذب في شعريته الثرية.. 

ابتداء من سنة خمس وأربعين وتسعمائة وألف نذر رينيه شار حياته لمؤلفه الشعري و تفرغ له فكان أن أخلص له الشعر بأن جعله من أجمل الأصوات الشعرية عالميا . تميز رينيه شار بأسلوبه المتفرد الذي لم يضاهه فيه أي من مجايليه و قد كان صديقا لأهم وأشهر المعاصرين له من الفنانين مثل بيكاسو وبراك وجياكوميتي وميرو. 

أشعار رينيه شار تؤسس نفسها بمفاهيم كبيرة أهمها التوحد و التركيز والنسك و التقشف والإيثار و المقاومة الحقيقية التي تنحو نحو الفعل مما منحها كثافة فلسفية عميقة. 

توفي رينيه شار على إثر أزمة قلبية في التاسع عشر من شباط من سنة ثماني وثمانين وتسعمائة وألف بـ " ليل سور لا سورغ ". ظهر في أيار من نفس السنة ديوانه "في مديح مشتبه بها ". 

من مؤلفات رينيه شار: 
ـــ مطرقة بدون معلم (1934 ) 
ـــ خزانة لدرب تلاميذ (1937) 
ـــ في الخارج، الليل محكوم (1938) 
ـــ ورقات هيبنوس (1946) 
ـــ غضب وسر غامض (1948) 
ـــ الكلمات على شكل أرخبيل (1962) 
ـــ الليلة الطلسمية (1972) 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: جون كيتس / John Keats



*​*
**



* جون كيتس

John Keats ( 1795 -1821) 
ولد الشاعر الرومانسي الانجليزي جون كيتس سنة 1795م 
ويعد من كبار الشعراء الرومانسيين وقد تأثر شعره بأساطير القرون الوسطى 
توفي سنة 1821وهو في السادسة والعشرين من عمره ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: آنا أخماتوفا / Anna Andreievna Gorenko Akhmatova



*​*
**



* آنا أخماتوفا 
(1889-1966) 
آنا أندرييفنا غورنكو أخماتوفا Anna Andreievna Gorenko Akhmatova شاعرة روسية - سوفييتية مُجيدة، ولدت في بلدة بلشوي فونتان إحدى ضواحي مدينة أوديسة على البحر الأسود في أسرة لضابط بحار في الأسطول الحربي الروسي، وأمضت طفولتها وبعض شبابها في بلدة تسارسكوية سيلو بالقرب من بطرسبرغ، والتحقت بعد إتمامها الدراسة الثانوية بالدورات النسائية العليا في مدينة كييف ثم بمعهد الحقوق التابع لجامعة كييف، وانتقلت في العام 1910 للسكن في بطرسبورغ، وتزوجت بصديق طفولتها الشاعر نيقولاي غوميليف N. Goumilev ورافقته في جولة إلى فرنسة وإيطالية بين العامين 1910 و1911 وانفصلت عنه سنة 1918. أخليت إلى طشقند مع من أخلي من النساء والأطفال في بداية الحرب الوطنية العظمى (1941)، ثم عادت بعدها إلى ليننغراد مدة، إلى أن استقر بها المقام في موسكو حتى وفاتها. وعُدت بعد موتها أعظم شاعرة أنجبها الأدب الروسي. 

بدأت آنا أخماتوفا تقرض الشعر طفلة لم تتجاوز الحادية عشرة من عمرها، وتعززت مكانتها حين ألقت أشعاراً من نظمها في ندوة أقيمت تكريماً للشاعر الرمزي فياتشيسلاف إيفانوف[ر] Ivanov ومنذ شتاء 1911 بدأت أخماتوفا تشارك في «مُحترف الشعراء» Tsikl Poetov الذي ضم شعراء الحركة «الأوجية» Acmeisme، التي تزعمت تياراً أدبياً في الشعر الروسي ظهر سنة 1910 يناهض الرمزية ويدعو إلى الموضوعية وتحري الدقة في انتقاء معاني الكلمات والاهتمام بالعالم المحسوس، وكانت هذه الحركة تضم إضافة إلى منظرَيها الرئيسين نيقولاي غوميليف وسيرغي غروديتسكي S.Gorodetski عدداً من الشعراء الشباب منهم: أوسيب ماندلشتام O. Mandelstam وميخائيل كوزمين M. Kouzmin وبوريس سادوفسكي B. Sadovski وغيرهم. 

صدرت لأخماتوفا أول مجموعة شعرية سنة 1912 بعنوان «المساء» Vecher وتبعتها مجموعة أخرى بعنوان «السبحة» Chetki (1914) و«السرب الأبيض» Belaya Staya (1917) ثم «عابر السبيل» Podorozhnik (1921) و«آنّو دوميني - 1921» Anno Domini MCMXXI (1922)، وتعكس المجموعتان الأخيرتان موقف أخماتوفا من الثورة البلشفية والحرب الأهلية. وبعد إعدام زوجها السابق غوميليف سنة 1921 بتهمة الاشتراك في مؤامرة معادية للسوفييت غدا وضع آنا أخماتوفا حرجاً للغاية، ودخلت منذ العام 1923 في صمت مطبق عن قول الشعر، ولم ينشر لها أي كتاب في العهد السوفييتي حتى العام 1940، حين بدأت مجلة «النجم» Zvezda الشهرية تنشر لها قصائد مختارة، ثم صدر لها مجلد ضم مختارات من شعرها القديم عنوانه «مختارات من ستة كتب» Iz sheti King ولكنه سحب من المكتبات قبل انصرام بضعة أشهر على صدوره. 

ومع بداية الحرب الوطنية العظمى والغزو الألماني للاتحاد السوفييتي سمح لأخماتوفا ببث رسائل مشجعة في الإذاعة إلى نساء ليننغراد وقراءة مختارات من قصائدها على الجرحى من نزلاء المستشفيات، كما سمح لها بنشر عدد من القصائد الوطنية والحماسية في مجموعة صدرت سنة 1943 في طشقند، وبعد عودتها إلى ليننغراد بدأت تستعد لإصدار ديوان ضخم يضم أشعارها، إلا أنها تعرضت للتشهير في اللجنة المركزية للحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي في العام 1946 وجرى طردها من اتحاد الكتاب السوفييت، وأتلف ديوانها الجديد وهو قيد الطبع. وفي عام 1950 نشرت لأخماتوفا قصائد في مدح ستالين والشيوعية السوفييتية وأعيد نشرها أكثر من مرة تملقاً من أجل إطلاق سراح ابنها ليف غوميليوف الذي اعتقل سنة 1937 ونفي إلى سيبيرية سنة 1949. وبعد موت ستالين وحدوث الانفراج الثقافي بدأت أخماتوفا تسترد مكانتها في عالم الأدب تدريجياً، ونشرت لها مجموعات شعرية وترجمات لأشعارها، ومقالات أدبية رائعة لعل أشهرها دراسة أدبية عن بوشكين[ر]. أما أطول قصائدها وأشهرها فهي «قصيدة من غير بطل» Poema Bez Geroya (1940-1960) لم تنشر في الاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقاً) إلا في العام 1976، وهي تشتمل على فلسفة أخماتوفا وآرائها في الحياة والشعر، وتعد من أعظم القصائد التي تم نظمها في القرن العشرين وتجمع بين الرمزية والمجاز والسيرة الذاتية. 

تميزت أشعار أخماتوفا بالواقعية والبعد عن الشكل والتجريد، وبالجرأة في اختيار بعض الجزئيات التي تبدو ثانوية في ظاهرها، وكانت تستوحي نظمها من الجماليات الاتباعية التي يعد بوشكين وباتيوشكوف خير نموذجين لها. وتظهر هذه الاتباعية عند أخماتوفا مغايرة لما هي عليه عند ماياكوفسكي وباسترناك. ويتصف شعرها عموماً بالبساطة والوضوح ودقة التعبير وكمال النظم. وهي لا تسعى وراء القوافي المميزة والاستعارات المتعمدة خلا الصور المطروحة في الشعر التقليدي، وفي شعرها صور من الشعر الشعبي وقبسات من اللغة المحكية ممزوجة بالمفردات التي تحمل طابع القدم، وهذا ما جعلها تسهم مع أكثر معاصريها في تجديد الإيقاع الشعري الروسي ومقاطعه ونبره مع استخدام الوقف Pause الذي يزيد من القوة التعبيرية للإيقاع. 

ترعرعت أخماتوفا على تربة الحياة الحقيقية ترضع من حوافزها حب الأرض والوطن، ومع ما لحقها من اضطهاد ومعاناة فقد رفضت مغادرة موطنها، وأدانت بشدة الهجرة والانفصال عن الوطن: «لست مع من يهجر وطنه». أما موضوعها الرئيسي فهو الحب المأساوي الأنثوي الذي يمزج العاطفة بالأسى والحزن بالبهجة والأمل، واشتمل نظمها على بعض التناقض في سنوات المعاناة، وتعززت عندها أصداء حب الوطن ووحدة الأرض في الثلاثينات وفي سنوات الحرب، ولم يمنع ذلك نقادها في العهد الستاليني من نعتها بالأرستقراطية البرجوازية وبأنها صوفية وراهبة بغي، وأنها من المنشقين سياسياً، وشعرها «منفر للشعب السوفييتي». 

أشرفت أخماتوفا على ترجمة أعمال شعراء أجانب مثل فكتور هوغو وطاغور وليوباردي وبعض الشعراء الأرمن والكوريين، وأعدت دراسة عن ألكسندر بلوك كما تُرجمت أعمالها إلى لغات كثيرة، ومنحت عام 1964 جائزة إتنا تورمينا العالمية لمسابقات الشعر التي تنظمها إيطالية، وكرمتها جامعة اكسفورد بمنحها لقب الدكتوراه الفخرية عام 1965. توفيت آنا أخماتوفا ودفنت بالقرب من موسكو.
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: رسول حمزاتوف / Rasoul Hamzatov 



*​*
**



* رسول حمزاتوف 
Rasoul Hamzatov 
1923-2003 
Dagestan

ولد عام 1923 في قرية تسادا الداغستانية من عائلة الشاعر المعروف حمزة تساداسا . و عمل معلماً في شبابه . في عام 1950 تخرج من معهد غوركي للآداب . صدر أول ديوان له عام 1943 . كما صدرت له ملحمتا حوار مع أبي 1953 و البنت الجبلية 1958 و دواوين عام ولدت فيه 1950 و النجوم العالية 1962 و كتابات 1963 و نجم يحدث نجماً 1964 و السمراء 1966 و مسبحة السنين 1973 . كما نظم قصة شعرية بعنوان داغستان بلدي . و يتميز شعر حمزاتوف المكرس لحياة داغستان المعاصرة بالصبغة القومية الساطعة و النزعة الغنائية . في عام 1959 منح حمزاتوف لقب شاعر الشعب في داغستان . كما منح جائزة لينين , أصبح منذ 1974 شاعر و بطل الإشتراكية و العمال

حالياً رسول حامزاتوف يسكن مخشكالا في داغستان و هو ما زال رئيس نقابة الكتاب في داغستان منذ 50 عاماً ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*حول الشاعر: إنغَـبُـرْغ باخـمان / Ingeborg Bachmann



*​*
**



* الشاعرة النمساوية إنغَـبُـرْغ باخـمان 
(1926-1973) 
Ingeborg Bachmann 
ولدت في كلاجينفورت في النمسا في 25 يونيو 1926- 
هي واحدة من أهم الأديبات النمساويات في القرن العشرين. كتبت الشعر و الرواية والقصة القصيرة. 
وقد ماتت إنجيبورج باخمان, بعد صراع طويل مع المرض ، وماتت محترقة في شقتها, في يوم 17 أكتوبر 1973, ودفنت في مقبرة كلاجينفورت أنابيشل ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: ألكسندر بوشكين / Aleksandr Pushkin



*​*
**



* الكسندر بوشكين

Aleksandr Sergeyevich Pushkin (1799-1837)

ألكسندر بوشكين أمير شعراء روسيا، ولد في موسكو في 26 مايو عام 1799م. نشأ في أسرة من النبلاء كانت تعيش حياة الترف. كان ولده شاعرًا بارزًا فساهم ذلك على إنماء موهبته الشعرية. 

ترجع جذوره إلى أصول حبشية. والدته ناديشد أوسيبافنا كانت حفيدة إبراهيم جانيبال أفريقي و من الضباط المقربين لدى القيصر بطرس الأول، ورث بعض الملامح الإفريقية، حيث إمتلك شعرا أجعد ، و شفتين غليظتين. 

يعد من أعظم الشعراء الروس في القرن التاسع عشر، ولقب بأمير الشعراء. ودراسة هذا الشاعر تدفع إلى دراسة الأدب الروسي جملة، ومعرفة مراحل القيصرية الروسية منذ بطرس الأول حتى نيقولا الأول، وكذلك معرفة الحوادث التاريخية التي وقعت في النصف الأول من القرن التاسع عشر. سميت فترة إنتاجه بالعصر الذهبي للشعر الروسي، وهو عصر التقارب بين الأدب الروسي من جهة والآداب العربية والشرقية من جهة أخرى. 

عرف أيضا عصره بالاستبداد الاجتماعي. حيث كانت السلطات مركزة بين القيصر والنبلاء. كان بوشكين بإنتاجه الشعري يعبر عن انحلال وسطه، ويطالب بحرية الشعب، بوصفه المرجع الأول والأخير للسلطة، وكان أول من دعا إلى الحد من سيادة النبلاء في روسيا، وكان ناقما على مجتمعه مطالبًا بتقييد الحكم القيصري وإعلاء شأن النظام الديمقراطي بين الناس. 

وبالرغم من أن بوشكين لم يعش أكثر من 36 عامًا، توفي عام 1837م، فإنه قد ترك الكثير من الآثار الأدبية؛ لدرجة أن قراءه يشعرون أنه قد عمَّر كثيرًا. 

مؤلفاته
-"زنجي بطرس الأكبر". -قصيدة 1820 "روسلان ولودميلا". -"أسير القفقاس" (1822)، و"نافورة باختشي سراي" (1823)، و"الغجر" (1824)"بوريس غدونوف". -1828 قصيدته الوطنية الملحمية "بولتافا" -قصيدة "الفارس النحاسي" (1833). -1830 روايته الشعرية "يفغيني أونيغين" - "التراجيديات الصغيرة" ودراما اسطورية "عروسة الماء"، وقصيدة "بيت في كولومنا"، "قصص بيلكين". -"ملكة البستوني" عام 1833 -"دوبروفسكي" عام 1841 -"ابنة الآمر" (1836) ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: كيم أدونيزيو Kim Addonizio



*​*
**



* كيم أدونيزيو Kim Addonizio 
امرأة وحيدة، مطلقة، تعيش مع ابنتها، تعيل نفسها من خلال إعطاء دروس خاصة في الكتابة، وتكتب الشعر. مواصفات تقليدية لامرأة من الطبقة الوسطى في أميركا، وهذه المواصفات تعبّر عنها أدونيزيو، القاصة والشاعرة، في قصائدها، لتنتمي إلى سلالة الشعراء الاعترافيين من أمثال روبرت لويل وسيلفيا بلاث وغيرهما، أي إلى الشعراء الذين يتمحور عالمهم الشعري على البوح الذي يتجاوز المشاعر العامة بالحزن والأسى والخسارة وما إلى ذلك، إلى تفاصيل الحياة اليومية والذكريات الخاصة. حين تتحدّث أدونيزيو عن (الإناء) مثلاً، في القصيدة التي تحمل هذا العنوان، فهي لا تقصد الترميز بل إناء محدد، أُهدي إليها ولزوجها قبل أن تتخرب علاقتهما ويضيّعان الحب، قبل أن يضيّعا الزواج. الزوج الضائع حاضر باستمرار، سواء حين تتذكر الشاعرة لحظات معينة معه كما في (لحظات مختلسة) و(قرب بحيرة هيرون)، أو حين تسرد مشاعرها الحالية بعد انتهاء الزواج كما في (عمليات جراحية) و(قل لي). لا تلعب أدونيزيو في هذا المحور الأساسي، وإن لم يكن الوحيد، من شعرها، لعبة المرأة الضحية، ولا تحوّل شعرها خطاباً ضد الزواج أو المؤسسة، فهي لا تبدو معنية لهذه الجهة بميراث أدبي نسوي إيديولوجي. تروي ببساطة فشلها الخاص، وأشواقها، وغرامها الذي لا يزال قائماً لزوجها السابق، ولا تجد حرجاً في الإعلان عن كل ذلك. 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: بول فاليري / Paul Valéry



*​*
**



* بول فاليري( 1871 ـ 1945م) 
Paul Valéry 
أحد زعماء المدرسة الرمزية في الشعر الفرنسي الذي تألق قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى، واستمر ينشر الدواوين الشعرية: سهرة مع السيدة تيست ـ أبيات قديمة ـ بارك الشابة ـ سحر ـ اوبالينوس ـ روح الرقص ـ المقبرة البحرية ـ فاوست ـ نرجس. 

والرمزية مدرسة ازدهرت في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر، وقد قامت لتناهض مذهب البرناسية الذي يرفض التعبير عن المشاعر الفردية، وقد دعا بول فاليري مع مجموعة من الشعراء وهم استيفان مالارميه، وبول فيرلين، وأرتور رامبو، وجان مورياس إلى قصيدة جديدة تعبر عن العالم الخارجي للشاعر وتطلق مافي النفس من رغبات ومافي الذهن من أحلام ومافي القلب من أحاسيس. 

وقد تأثر بول فاليري بالشاعر مالارميه إلا أنه حاول دائماً أن ينتقي العبارات، ويطرح الدلالات الخاصة، وأن يتوغل في متاهات النفس، وينثر أفكاراً مجردة.. 

وقد أصدر فاليري مقطوعات شعرية تحت عنوان «نرجس» وهذه المقطوعات تحمل الاسطورة اليونانية عن نرجس الشاب الرائع الجميل الذي يعشق وجهه عندما يراه في النبع الصافي. 

ويرى فاليري أن الإنسان في داخله نوع من الجمال والإحساس المبهم الخفي الذي لايفسر أحياناً وقد يرفض أسلوب هذا العالم الذي يحاصره، وينفذ إلى أعماق ذاته، يعشقها حتى الإعجاب والهوس.

وبول فاليري يجسد الأشياء المجردة ويحولها إلى طاقات حسية يمكنك أن تلمسها أو تراها وتتخيلها من دون عناء 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: أولي كومندا سانتغيرات / Olly Komenda Soentgerath



*​*
*أولي كومندا سانتغيرات 
Olly Komenda Soentgerath 

ولدت الشاعرة الألمانية أولي كومندا سانتغيرات في مدينة براغ سنة 1923 ، وفي جامعة هذه المدينة درست الأدب الألماني والتاريخ، تقيم منذ 1946 في ألمانيا الاتحادية.

ترجمت قصائد للشاعر ياروذلاف ذايفرت الذي نال جائزة نوبل سنة 1984، كذلك نقل الشاعر ذايفرت بعض قصائدها إلى اللغة التشيكية.

قصائد أولي كومندا سانتغيرات ظهرت في عدد من المختارات الشعرية العالمية وفي كثير من الصحف والمجلات، كما في محطات الارسال على أنواعها.

حازت على جائزة أدبية، كان آخرها الجائزة التي منحتها إياها ولاية بافاريا سنة 1992. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: صوفيا دي ميللو / Sophia De Mello



*​*
**



* صوفيا دي ميللو

Sophia De Mello (1919-2004) 

وُلدَتْ صوفيا سنة 1919 بمدينة بورطو من عائلةٍ أرستقراطيةٍ انحدرت سُلاَلتُها من الدانمارك. التزمَتْ سياسياً في إطار اليسار، ضمن الحزْبِ الاشتراكي البرتغالي الذي كان يرأَسُه المناضل الكبير مَارْيُوسْ سْوَارِيسْ. فساهمت في كل المعارك التي خاضها الشعب البرتغالي ضد الديكتاتورية العسكرية، في أفقِ تحقيقِ الحياة الديمقراطية. ورغم أُصُولها الاجتماعية الأرستقراطية، فإنها بفضل التزامها ومواقفها التقدمية ومكانتها الشعرية والأدبية أساساً أضحتْ وَجْهاً شعبياً محبوباً في بلادها. وبفضل هذه المكانة المتميزة، رَشَّحَها حِزْبُها للانتخابات التشريعية، ففازت وأصبحت عضوا في البرلمان البرتغالي. وظلت تسكن في حي غراسا بلشبونة، حيث حظيت بكل أَنواع التقدير الشعبي والرمزي إلي أن تدهور وضعها الصحي، لتسلم الروح - بعد مصارعة للمَرَض - في 2 يوليوز 2004. 

اعتُبِرَتْ صُوفْيا (كان الجميع ينادونها بهذا الاسم فقط) "السيدة الأولي" للحياة الأَدبية والشعرية في البرتغال. وتَوَّجَتْ مَسَارَها بحصولها علي جائزة كَامْوِيشْ (1999)، وهي أعلي تتويج يمكن أن يحظي به شاعر برتغالي أو غير برتغالي يكتب باللغة البرتغالية. وقد عَبَرَتِ القَرْنَ العشرين بقُوةٍ شِعْريةٍ، بقوةِ إرَادَةٍ، وبقوةِ حضورٍ إنساني ونضالي مُشِع. وكل الذين تعرفوا عليها عَنْ كَثَبٍ، نَقَلُوا عنها صورةَ امرأةٍ رقيقةٍ، ووديعةٍ، ومُتَوهِّجةٍ.. فكراً وممارسةً. فلم تخفض جَنَاحَها للواقع الذي كان سائداً، ولا للسلطة الاستبدادية في بلادها، بل التزمَتْ في مقدمةِ جبهاتِ الصراع، وفي زمنٍ كان قد "أخذ الرجَالُ يتَخلَّون فيه". 

ورغم موقعها السياسي والاجتماعي، فإنها كانت حريصة أولاً وبالأَساس علي موقعها كشاعرة، ثم ككاتبة مبدعة لقصص وحكايات الأَطفال. وعُرفت بِشِعْرٍ يمتلك عيناً فاحصةً، ويعرفُ كيف ينفتح علي الماضي المتَعدّد حيث ظلالُ التاريخ والأسطورة والأمكنة الإغريقية المُتَبقّية، وحيث الاستِحْضَارُ المُدَاوِم للتمثالِ اليوناني بكُلِّ حُمُولته ولصورة المَسِيح، وأَيضاً الاستعادة الخَلاَّقَة لصورة وتفاصيل حياة بّْسُوَّا، الشاعر البرتغالي الذي تحول بدوره إلي أسطورة معاصرة. كما اغْتَنَتْ شِعْرياً من استيائها من الأجواءِ الرَّقَابية التي كانَتْ سائدَةً في بلادها، واستثمرتْ لاَحِقاً التزامَها السياسي التقدمي في ترميم الثَّرَاءِ اللاَّزَمَني للحقيقي والملموس، وللإيماءات البسيطة للناس، ولذاكرة القرون التي ترافِقُنا من خلال الآثار والمَعَالِم، مما كان يُصِيبُها بما أسْمَاهُ بعض النقاد الفرنسيين (كلود ميشال كلوني في مجلة Lire، ماي 2000) بـ"سَوْرَةِ المَرْئي". ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: دايلان توماس / Dylan Thomas



*​*
**



* دايلان توماس

Dylan Thomas (1914-1953) 

ولد ديلان مارليس توماس شاعر ويلز الأشهر في أكتوبر عام 1914 بمقاطعة سوانسي بويلز حيث قضي معظم سني طفولته وشبابه ثم غادرها بعد أن عمل بها محررا صحفيا ليبدأ مشواره الأدبي في لندن حيث أصدر أول دواوينه الشعرية عام 1934 (ثمان عشرة قصيدة) ونالت هذه المجموعة استحسان الوسط الأدبي في لندن وذاعت شهرة ديلان بعد ديوانه الثاني (خمس وعشرون قصيدة) الذي أصدره عام 1936، ثم (خارطة الحب) عام 1939 وهو مزيج من الشعر والنثر، ثم (مداخل ومنايا) عام 1946، وتوج رحلته الشعرية بإصدار أعماله الكاملة عام 1952 قبل وفاته بعام واحد وهو في التاسعة والثلاثين من العمر حيث وافته المنية في نيويورك أثناء رحلة له كان يقوم فيها بإلقاء قصائد من شعره. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: وليم ويردزويرث / william wordsworth



*​*
**




* وليم ويردزويرث (1770 – 1850) 

ولد ويليام وردزورث في واحد من أجمل اقاليم انجلترا على ضفاف منطقة البحيرات الرائعة. ليس غريباً إذن ان يصبح فيما بعد أكبر شاعر يتغنى بالطبيعة وجمالها الخارق لاحقاً. وكانت ولادته عام 1770 وتلقى دروسه الأولى في المدرسة الابتدائية للقرية وفي أحضان الطبيعة الساحرة، فالطبيعة الخلابة كما قلنا هي استاذته الأولى. 

ثم ماتت أمه وهو في السابعة من عمره فتفرق شمل العائلة المؤلفة من ثلاثة اخوة واخت واحدة هي دوروثي، وسوف يكون لها شأن في حياته. ثم مات أبوه عام 1783 وهو في الثالثة عشرة من عمره، وهكذا أصبح يتيم الأم والأب منذ نعومة أظفاره، وعندئذ أصبحت الطبيعة هي أمه الحنون. 

حياة وردزورث تنقسم إلى أربع مراحل كبرى: 
الأولى: هي مرحلة الطفولة والتعليم الابتدائي والثانوي منذ الولادة وفي سن السادسة عشرة وكان ذلك في إقليم البحيرات . 

والثانية: هي مرحلة الدراسات الجامعية والرحلات. فقد درس في جامعة كامبردج لفترة من الزمن ثم سافر إلى فرنسا وإيطاليا. وبعد ان تخرج من كمبردج سافر مرة ثانية إلى فرنسا بين عامي 1791 ـ 1792. 

وقد زار باريس ومدينة «أورليان»، ومدينة «بلوا» أيضاً في هذه الزيارة. وهناك تعرف على فتاة فرنسية تدعى آنيت فالون فأحبها وتزوجها، وقد أنجبت له طفلة اسمها كارولين. وعاش وردزورث عندئذ تلك اللحظات الحاسمة في تاريخ فرنسا: أي فترة الثورة الفرنسية وما تلاها من أحداث جسام. 

الثالثة: عودته إلى انجلترا وهو في الثالثة والعشرين من العمر وقد عاش الشاعر عندئذ فترة مضطربة استمرت لست وسبع سنوات. وكان يغير مسكنه غالباً أثناءها دون ان يستقر على حال. ولولا تأثير أخته الايجابي عليه في تلك الفترة لربما فقد عقله. فقد عاش أزمة نفسية عصيبة لم يخرج منها بسهولة. ولحسن حظه فقد تعرف في تلك الفترة على الشاعر الكبير لوكيردج. 

وتشكلت صداقة حميمة بينهما. وهذه الصداقة الأدبية والشعرية والإنسانية ساعدته على الخروج من محنته. وفي تلك الفترة تعاون مع لوكيردج على نشر ديوانه الأول: أناشيد غنائية عام (1798).وهو ديوان مشترك في الواقع. وقد كتب له مقدمة نظرية طويلة اعتبرت بعدئذ بمثابة المانيفيست للحركة الرومانطيقية الانجليزية. 

وقد وصفه الناقد ويليام هازليت الذي زاره في تلك الفترة قائلاً: عندما رأيته كان عمره ثمانية وعشرين عاماً. ورأيت في عينيه الشر يقدح! كانت عيناه تلمعان ببريق عجيب. يحصل ذلك كما لو انه يرى في الأشياء شيئاً لا نراه نحن الناس العاديين شيئاً أعمق من المظاهر السطحية. 

وهذه الفترة الثالثة في حياته تنتهي عام 1799 بعد رحلته إلى المانيا التي استمرت عدة أشهر. 

الرابعة: وفيها استقر في أقليم البحيرات الرائعة مسقط رأسه،ولم يبارحها حتى مات عام1850. وفي عام 1802 تزوج صديقة طفولته: ماري هاتشنسون التي لم تكن جميلة، ولكنها كانت وفية له. وقد خدمته واشتغلت كسكرتيرة عنده وساعدته على طباعة مختلف أعماله الأدبية. 

وفيما يخص حياته الإبداعية فيمكن القول بأن أزمته النفسية ابتدأت تهدأ بعد عام 1795 وذلك بفضل التأثير الإيجابي الذي مارسته عليه أخته دوروثي وصديقه لوكيردج. وكان ذلك بعد عودته من فرنسا مباشرة. ففي تلك الفترة أخذت تتبلور نظريته الشعرية وفلسفته في الحياة. وبدءاً من تلك اللحظة أخذ يكتب أجمل قصائده. 

وقد استمرت حياته الإبداعية الخصبة بدون انقطاع حتى عام 1815: أي حتى سن الخامسة والأربعين. وفي تلك الفترة كتب معظم أناشيده الغنائية والعديد من القصائد الأخرى. ثم بلور نظريته الشعرية في المقدمة الشهيرة التي كتبها عام 1800 لديوان: أناشيد غنائية. وهي الطبعة الثانية للديوان. 

وعندئذ راح ينظّر للشعر الجديد ويقول بما معناه: لقد مللنا من الشعر التعليمي والوعظ السابق. نحن نريد شعراً جديداً يعبر عن مشاعرنا الحميمة الأكثر صدقاً وحدة وكثافة. نريد الشعر الصادق الذي يتطابق مع ما نحسّ به ونشعر، لا الشعر المفروض علينا من قبل التراث والأقدمين. نحن لا نريد بعد اليوم تقليد الماضي، نحن نريد التعبير عن تجربتنا الحية، تجربتنا العلمية الممارسة كل يوم. ولا نريد التعبير عن تجارب اصطناعية لا نحس بها. 

بمعنى آخر: نريد شعراً يتطابق مع الحياة، لا شعراً جافاً متخشباً منقطع الصلة بالحياة ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: فريدريش شيللر Friedrich Schiller 



*​*
**



* الشاعر الألماني فريدريش شيللر Friedrich Schiller (1759-1805)
ولد عام 1757 وتوفي في عام 1805 .خلال هذه السنوات القصيرة قدم الاديب والشاعر الالماني فريدريك شيللر أكثر من ثلاثين ديواناً ومسرحية ورسالة أدبية، ومازالت كتبه تلك علامات بارزة في مسيرة الادب الالماني المعاصر حتى الان .
من اهم ما كتبه شيللر مسرحية ( اللصوص ) التي ألفها عام 1781 بعد عام واحدِ من تخرجه من كلية الطب، كان صديقاً حميماً لغوته. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: وليم بتلر ييتس / W. B. Yeats



*​*
**



* وليم بتلر ييتس (1865-1939) 
W. B. Yeats

William Butler Yeats (1865-1939) 

شاعر ومؤلف مسرحي ايرلندي كبير، يعد واحدا من كبار شعراء الانكليزية في أوائل القرن العشرين. نال جائزة نوبل للآداب عام 1923 . 

تأثر في بداياته بالشعراء الرومانسيين الانكليز وبحركة ما قبل الروفائليين وبالمدرسة الرمزية الفرنسية وكذلك بحركات صوفية وروحانية مختلفة. اشتهر بقصة حبه للناشطة السياسية في حركة تحرير ايرلندا مود غون التي رفضت مبادلته مشاعره حتى أخريات حياته بسبب رفضه موقفها الداعي إلى الكفاح المسلح في حين كان ييتس يدعو إلى تحقيق التحرير بالوسائل السلمية. 

من أهم مجاميع ييتس الشعرية 
((الخوذة الخضراء)) 1910 
((مسؤوليات))1914 
((البرج)) 1928 
((السلالم الملتوية)) 1929 
و((قصائد جديدة)) 1938 

يثير شعر ييتس إشكاليات عديدة حول علاقته بالحداثة أو بالرمزية أو بحركة "الشعر الحر" free verse عموما ، ويعده بعض النقاد ممثلا للمرحلة الانتقالية بين الحداثة الشعرية وما قبلها مثلما يعد البعض بيكاسو كذلك في الفن. في حين يقارن البعض الآخر قصيدته الشهيرة "الظهور الثاني" برائعة ت. س. اليوت "الأرض اليباب" في ما تقدمه من رؤيا ونعي لانهيار وشيك للحضارة الغربية. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*نبذة حول الشاعر: برتولت بريخت / Bertolt Brecht 



*​*
**



* (1898-1956) 
برتولت بريخت (بريشت) Bertolt Brecht كاتب مسرحي وقاص وشاعر ومنظّر ومخرج مسرحي ألماني ولد في آوغسبورغ Augsburg وتوفي في برلين. كان والده بروتستنتياً ومديراً لمصنع ورق، أما أمه فكانت كاثوليكية متدينة، أمضى بريخت مرحلة تعلمه حتى الثانوية في آوغسبورغ، ثم انتقل إلى كلية الطب والعلوم الطبيعية في ميونيخ (1917). وبدأ بكتابة الشعر والنثر في المرحلة الثانوية. وشارك في ثورة تشرين الثاني 1919 عضواً في «لجنة العمال والجنود» ثم تابع دراسته حتى 1923 إلى جانب حضوره محاضرات في كليات الأدب والفلسفة وتاريخ الفن، ثم انتقل إلى ميونيخ ليعمل مشاوراً مسرحياً (دراماتورغ) في «مسرح الحجرة» Kammerspiele حتى عام 1924 حين انتقل إلى برلين. 

إن كتابات بريخت المبكرة لا تنتمي إلى تيار التعبيرية الذي كان مهيمناً آنئذ، كما ورد في بعض الدراسات النقدية غير الألمانية، فهي أكثر واقعية وشاعرية، وأشد وضوحاً من المسرحيات التعبيرية التي كانت تستند أساساً إلى تفكيك (تشريح) اللغة بما هي أداة توصيل. فمسرحيته الأولى «بعل» (1918) Baal تصور سلوك شاعر يفضل الحياة غير التقليدية -حسب الأعراف السائدة- على أن يصبح موضوعاً للاستغلال. ومسرحيته «طبول في الليل» (1919) Trommeln in der Nacht تعكس خيبة أمله في مسار الثورة الألمانية؛ بيد أنه لم يوضح فيها أسباب إخفاق هذه الثورة. وفي عام 1922 حاز بريخت جائزة «كلايست للأدب» عن هذه المسرحية. أما مسرحية «حياة إدوارد الثاني ملك إنكلترة» Edward II المقتبسة عن كريستوفر مارلو فهي نتاج صداقته وعمله في التأليف المسرحي مع الروائي ليون فويشتفانغر Lion Feuchtwanger الخبير باللغة والأدب السنسكريتيين أي بالمسرح الهندي القديم تحديداً. وقد حاول بريخت بهذا العمل أن يكسر تقاليد عرض مسرحيات شكسبير في ألمانية، ورسخ الخطوة الأولى في هذا الاتجاه تأليفاً وإخراجاً. ونتيجة لنجاحاته اللافتة للنظر استدعاه المخرج المسرحي ماكس راينهارت Max Reinhardt في عام 1924 ليعمل معه مؤلفاً مسرحياً في «المسرح الألماني» في برلين، حيث احتك بريخت بالمثقفين اليساريين. وفي عام 1926 بدأ بدراسة أدبيات الفكر الماركسي والعلوم الاقتصادية. وفي مسرحيته التالية «في أدغال المدن» (1923) Im Dickicht der Städte يصور بريخت رغبة الإنسان في الصراع في ذاته، في صورة مضحكة ومبالغة ساخرة. 

وبين عامي 1924و1926 كتب مسرحية «رجل برجل» Mann ist Mann التي صور فيها تأثير الجماعة الفاسدة -العصابة- على سلوك الفرد القابل للتكيف مع الأحوال الطارئة، ملمحاً بذلك إلى عصابات القمع الهتلرية. 

إن مسرحيتي «أوبرا القروش الثلاثة» Die Dreigroschenoper المقتبسة عن الإنكليزي جون غاي John Gay ، و«ازدهار وسقوط مدينة ماهاغوني» Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny المؤلفتين بين عامي 1928و1929 اللتين وضع موسيقاهما كورت فايل Kurt Weil، تبرزان بوضوح نتائج دراسة بريخت للاقتصاد. ففيهما طرح المؤلف موضوع سلطة المال على السلوك البشري في مشاهد وأغان استفزازية، في إطار حبكات درامية ذات صبغة جماهيرية.

وفي المسرحيات التي كتبها بين 1924و1929 حاول بريخت أن يظهر تناقضات العلاقات السائدة، مبالغاً في تصوير لا معقوليتها، بهدف تحطيم الأوهام والفكر الأيديولوجي السائد والتحريض عليه؛ لكن سمات توجهه النقدي لم تكن قد تبلورت بعد. وبين عامي 1929 و1930 أصبحت تحليلاته المشهدية أكثر دقة، بسبب طابعها الجدلي. ومع مسرحيتي «جان دارك قديسة المسالخ» Die heilige Johanna der Schlachthöfe و«القرار» (1934) Die Massnahme بموسيقا هانس آيسلر Hans Eisler يكون بريخت قد انتقل إلى مواقع الأدب الاشتراكي. ففي «القرار» لجأ بريخت أول مرة إلى استخدام أساليب النضال الثوري. وخلافاً لبقية مسرحياته التعليمية الكثيرة تعد مسرحيتا «القرار» و«الاستثناء والقاعدة»Die Ausnahme und die Regel عملين تدريبيين مدرسيين يحملان عناصر أساسية من المسرح الدعائي التحريضي Agitprop. أما السمات التعليمية فقد توضحت في أجلى صورها في مسرحية «الأم» (1930-1931) Die Mutter المقتبسة عن رواية غوركي. 

اضطر بريخت عام 1933 وبسبب ورود اسمه في اللائحة السوداء التي وضعها النازيون إلى مغادرة ألمانية إلى الدانمرك مع زوجته الممثلة هيلينا فايغل Helena Weigel حيث استقر حتى عام 1939، ثم غادرها إلى السويد حتى عام 1940، ثم إلى فنلندة حتى عام 1941، واضطر إلى مغادرتها بعد ذلك عبر الاتحاد السوفيتي إلى الولايات المتحدة -كاليفورنية- وفي مرحلة المنفى ناضل بريخت ضد الفاشية الهتلرية مستخدماً المسرح والسينما والإذاعة والصحافة ومنابر الخطابة من دون أن تؤثر فيه انتصارات هتلر المرحلية. فأكثر ما يلفت النظر في مرحلة المنفى هو أن أهم مسرحياته ظهرت في أثنائها. ففي عام 1934 أنهى مسرحيتين أمثوليتين «الرؤوس المستديرة والرؤوس المدببة» Die Rundköpfe und die Spitzköpfe و«الهوراسيون والكورياسيون» Die Horatier und die Kuriatier اللتين تناقشان قضية الحرب الظالمة والحرب العادلة. وبعد «رعب وبؤس الرايخ الثالث»Furcht und Elend des dritten Reiches و«بنادق الأم كارار» (1939) Die Gewehre der Frau Carrar اللتين صور فيهما سلوك الفرد في مواجهة الهيمنة الفاشية، نشرت الصحف خبر تمكن العلماء الألمان من تفتيت الذرة، ومنه استلهم بريخت (1934) موضوع مسرحيته «حياة غاليليه» Leben des Galilei. في الصيغة الأولى يظهر غاليليه مؤسس الفيزياء الحديثة عالماً يتخاذل أمام محاكم التفتيش، لكنه يتابع عمله كي يتمكن حتى تحت نير الدكتاتورية من الوصول إلى الحقيقة وترويجها. وبعد إلقاء الأمريكيين القنبلة الذرية على اليابان وضع بريخت صيغته الثانية للمسرحية يدين فيها تخاذل غاليليه. فقد أدرك بريخت جدلياً مدى الخطر الناجم عن التطور العلمي المحض إن استمر بمعزل عن التطور الاجتماعي. 

في عام 1939 كتب «الأم الشجاعة وأولادها» Mutter Courage und ihre Kinder التي استمد أحداثها من «حرب الثلاثين عاماً» للكاتب غريملزهاوزن Grimmelshausen. تحكي المسرحية قصة البائعة الجوالة التي تريد تحقيق ربحها الصغير من الحرب الكبيرة، فتخسر جميع أولادها وممتلكاتها، من دون أن تعتبر من الدروس القاسية التي تلقتها. وبذلك ترك بريخت العبرة الحقيقية للمشاهد. وفي العام نفسه كتب مسرحيته الإذاعية «محاكمة لوكولوس» Das Verhör des Lukullus التي حولها فيما بعد إلى أوبرا بعنوان «إدانة لوكولوس» Die Verurteilung des Lukullus وقد وضع موسيقاها باول ديساو Paul Dessau .وفي كلا العملين يناقش المؤلف موضوعة الحرب العادلة والحرب الظالمة.

وبين 1938و1940 كتب بريخت «إنسان ستشوان الطيب» Der gute Mensch von Sezuan التي تطرح مقولة أنه يستحيل على المرء أن يكون إنساناً في ظل أحوال وعلاقات لا إنسانية، وفي الوقت نفسه يستحيل استئصال طيبة البسطاء. وبين عامي 1940 و1941 ظهرت مسرحية «السيد بونتيلا وتابعه ماتي» Herr Puntila und sein Knecht Matti المأخوذة عن قصة ومسرحية الكاتبة الفنلندية هيللا فولي يوكي Hella Wuolijoki، وهي مسرحية شعبية عن إقطاعي فنلندي يكتشف إنسانيته بتأثير الخمر، ويعود إلى مطامعه الاستغلالية في حالة الصحو. 

وفي مسرحيتي «رؤى سيمون ماشار» Die Gesichte der Simone Machard و»شفيك في الحرب العالمية الثانية» (1941-1944) Schweyk im zweiten Weltkrieg يضع بريخت شخصيتين من الأدب العالمي في مواجهة الحرب الفاشية، مستخدماً إياهما لإبراز أساليب متعددة لمكافحة الفاشية. أما آخر مسرحيات المنفى فهي «دائرة الطباشير القوقازية» (1944-1945) Der kaukasische Kreidekreis وهي أمثولة مقتبسة عن حكاية صينية قديمة تطرح مقولة أن الأرض لمن يفلحها ويزرعها ويحصد ثمارها، وليس لمن يملكها بوثيقة ورقية. 

في عام 1947 تمكن بريخت من مغادرة الولايات المتحدة بعد اضطراره إلى المثول أمام محكمة ماكارثي. فعاد عابراً سويسرة إلى برلين الشرقية وأسس فيها متعاوناً مع زوجته وبإشراف الدولة «مسرح البرلينر انسامبل» (1949) Das Berliner Ensemble، وأخرج أهم مسرحياته مستنداً إلى نظريته في المسرح الملحميDas espische Theater. وفي سنوات قليلة أصبح هذا المسرح من ركائز الحركة المسرحية العالمية، فانتشر منهج عمله في التأليف والإخراج في معظم بلدان أوربة وترك فيها آثاراً مازالت فاعلة حتى اليوم، كما في أعمال فريش ودورنمات السويسريين، وبيتر هاكس وهاينر موللر الألمانيين، وجون آردن وإدوارد بوند البريطانيين على سبيل المثال لا الحصر. ومن أوربة امتدت موجة المسرح الملحمي إلى بقية أنحاء العالم فوصلت إلى اليابان وأمريكة اللاتينية والعالم العربي. 

وفي مستقره الأخير في برلين كتب بريخت «أيام الكومونة (مجلس العموم)» (1949) Die Tage der Commune و«توراندوت أومؤتمر غاسلي الأدمغة» (1954) Turandot، كما أعد لمسرحه «أنتيغون» Antigone عن سوفوكليس، و«معلم القصر»Der Hofmeister عن لنتس و«كوريولان» Coriolan عن شكسبير و«محاكمة جان دارك» Das Verhör der Jeane d'Arc عن آنا زيغرس و«دون جوان» Don Juan عن موليير و«طبول وأبواق» Pauken und Trombeten عن فاركار.

كان بريخت في برلين عضواً في أكاديمية الفنون، ثم أصبح رئيسها حتى وفاته عام 1956، كما كان رئيساً لـ «مركز القلم» في الألمانيتين، وحصل عام 1951 على الجائزة الوطنية، وفي عام 1954 على جائزة لينين الدولية للسلام. 

تهدف نظرية بريخت في «المسرح الملحمي» إلى تعميق وعي المشاهد بتناقضات الواقع، بهدف تغييره، فهي تختلف وتتعارض مع الدراما البرجوازية السائدة ذات التقاليد الأرسطية التي تبغي تحقيق التطهير Katharsis في إطار ما هو قائم. وعنصر التغريب Verfremdung يشكل محور النظرية، وقد طوره بريخت عن جملة عناصر تعرف فاعليتها في المسرح الياباني والصيني والهندي القديم، وكذلك في الملهاة اليونانية ومسرح شكسبير، من حيث تقنيات كتابة النص اعتماداً على العنصر السردي الحكائي، وتقنيات العرض المسرحي من حيث تضافر مكوناته تمثيلاً وإلقاءً وغناءً وديكوراً وإضاءة وبالاعتماد كذلك على الموسيقى المرافقة التي تسهم إسهاماً فعالاً في تغريب المشهد المسرحي وتحقيق مقولته. 
​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

وأخيراااا" 
*نبذة حول الشاعر: لورد بايرون / Lord Byron



*​*
**



* لورد بايرون (1788-1824) 
George Gordon Byron, Lord Byron. 1788–1824
يعد الشاعر الانكليزي جورج غوردون لورد بايرون أحد أعمدة الحركة الرومانسية الانكليزية والأوربية عموما. 

ولد جوردون نوويل بايرون وهذا هو اسمه الحقيقي في لندن عام 1788 وكان أبوه يطلق عليه المجنون بسبب ما شاع عنه من انحلال وكان ضابطاً في الحرس الملكي وكانت امه امراة ذات مزاج متقلب تميل الي الشجار وكثيراً ما تشاجر معها ابنها وعاني من تقلب مزاجها كما عاني في صغره من العلاج الذي فرضته عليه لتقويم احدي قدميه فكان علاجاً أقرب الي التعذيب ويضيف عناني أن هذه القدم غير السوية كانت سببا في احساسه بالنقص طول حياته لأنها كانت تظهره بمظهرمن يعاني من عرج خفيف. 

وقد قضي بايرون سنواته الأولي في مدينة أبردين باسكتلندا والتحق فيها بمدرسة راقية من المدارس التي كانت تسمي مدارس الكتابة أي الكتابة اليونانية القديمة واللاتينية 

ورث كلمة لورد عن والد عمه الذي مات بينما كان بايرون في العاشرة وكانت منزلة اللورد التي ورثها ادني مراتب اللوردات في انكلترا وكانت تسمي البارونية وبعد ذلك انتقل الشاعر الي قصر عمه الذي كان يسمي نيوستدابي بالقرب من مدينة نوتنكهان. 

واصل الفتي تعليمه حتي التحق بكلية ترينيتي في جامعة كمبريدج عام 1805 وذاع عنه التمرد. وقد نشر بايرون اول دواوينه ساعات الفراغ عام 1807 وهو ديوان لم يلق ترحيبا بل هوجم في بعض المجلات هجوماً شديداً 

بعد تخرجه من الجامعة سافر بايرون بصحبة صديقه جون كان هوبهاوس فزار أسبانيا والبرتغال واليونان وتركيا ثم عاد ليشغل مقعده في مجلس اللوردات وفي عام 1812 نشر النشيدن الأولين من أسفار تشايلد هارولد ولاقي النشيدان نجاحاً كبيراً 

تزوج بايرون عام 1815 من ايزابيلا ميلبانك واستمر الزواج لمدة عام واحد وأثمر طفلة سماها أوغستا وكانت زوجته قد طلبت الانفصال قضائياً عن بايرون بسبب قســـوته وجنونه فضلا عما كان يشاع عن عــــلاقة محرمة لبايرون باخته غير الشقيقة أوغســــــتا لي وكان ذلك سببا في نبذ المجتمع الإنكليزي له، وربما لذلك غادر انكلترا عام 1816 الي الأبد. بعد ذلك تنقل بايرون بين بلجيكا وألمانيا وسويسرا الي أن التقي شلي مع ماري جودين التي تزوجها شلي بعد وفاة زوجته الأولي ونشأت صداقة عميقة بين الشاعرين اللذين التقيا كثيرا باستمرار ثم انتقلا معا الي ايطاليا. 

بين عامي 1816، 1818 كتب بايرون النشيدين الثالث والرابع من أسفار تشايلد هارولد الذين اعتبرهما النقاد أكثر نضجاً وهي الفترة ذاتها التي كتب فيها بايرون خمس مسرحيات كلها تعتمد هذه النغمة الهازلة، والنغمة هنا كما يشرحها عناني لا علاقة لها بالموسيقي الشعرية بل هي المعني الدقيق لموقف الكاتب من مادته فاذا كان غير جاد بأن جنح الي تضخيم ما لا ينبغي تضخيمه أو بالنصح علي فعل شيء واضح الخطأ كان ذلك يتضمن دعوة القارئ الي عدم اخذ كلامه مأخذ الجد واستشفاف نبرة الهزل التي تدعو الي التهكم بل والضحك. 

كان دائماً من اقوي دعاة الحرية وأنصارها سواء كانت الحرية الشخصية أو الحرية القومية، وقد انضم في عام 1823 الي اللجنة الثورية اليونانية التي كانت تقاوم الاحتلال التركي وظل علي ذلك الحال حتي توفي عام 1824 مصاباً بالحمي حيث كان لا يزال عضواً فاعلا بقيادة الحركة الثورية 

من مؤلفات بايرون الشهيرة ((تشايلد هارولد))، ((الغيور))، ((عروس أبيدوس))، ((مانفرد))، ((دون جوان)) وغيرها . أجاد بايرون الكتابة في أشكال عديدة منها الشعر القصصي والدرامي والهجائي والغنائي، وتظهر قصيدته الغنائية الشهيرة التي نترجمها هنا براعته في الوصف والتصوير وتوظيف الامكانات الصوتية والإيقاعية للغة الشعرية .


في النهاية أتمنى أن أكون قدمت لكم الفائدة 
وشكراااا" لمن تااابع​


----------

